#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-08
<sarhan> bonsoir tout le monde
<sarhan> ping slimTN|2
<sarhan> re slimTN
<slimTN> re
<slimTN> lu all
<sarhan> kolhom regdin
<slimTN> xD
<sarhan> base ka crack3r ya7ki m3a sa7ebtou
<slimTN> sé ki patinux ?
<slimTN> sa7ebtou ?
<sarhan> patinux est un francais qui vient souvent ici
<sarhan> weld 7oumet sophie :D
<slimTN> ti matchala9ech (tyefhem 3arbi ? ) :p
<crack3r> hi :)
<sarhan> hi crack3r
<slimTN> wa3 crack3r
<slimTN> sinn sarhan
<slimTN> 3andek fekra 3al lé 3 ?
<sarhan> fekra php et java
<sarhan> mais pas asp.net dsl
<sarhan> 9oli c koi le projet
<sarhan> taw n7awel nans7e9
<sarhan> 3ala 9ad ma3louméti
<slimTN> euh
<slimTN> cché po
<slimTN> un site de
<mamdouh> essalamou 3alaykom
<slimTN> :))
<sarhan> salem machour_
<sarhan> salem mamdouh *
<mamdouh> cava ?
<sarhan> mamdouh, tnejem et3arefna eb rou7ek? :)
<mamdouh> oui lol
<mamdouh> éna mohamed mamdouh lol
<mamdouh> mel Kef
<mamdouh> agé de 22 ans
<sarhan> netcharfou mamdouh
<mamdouh> w bik akther :)
<sarhan> ena sarhan men tunis agé de 16 ans :D
<mamdouh> 9ari sciences infirmiers
<mamdouh> w kammelt e sné
<mamdouh> :D
<mamdouh> netcharfou sarhan
<slimTN> mamdouh:  tu koné un sertain
<slimTN> nizar zitouni ?
<slimTN> ya9ra fi lyon
<mamdouh> non je crois pas
<slimTN> tu coné po famille zitouni ?
<mamdouh> non
<slimTN> (é pi il a ton age dc surement 9ra m3ak)
<sarhan> slimTN yest5ayel fama makteb we7ed fel kef
<slimTN> ui
<slimTN> wé7ed barka fibéi
<mamdouh> oui
<mamdouh> wa7ed barka
<sarhan> t srx? :O
<slimTN> sarhan: Og3ed zazwa
<mamdouh> oui
<slimTN> sarhan: dortha lkol fi 15 min
<slimTN> tti mele5er féha kayés wé7ed twil kel7nach :D
<mamdouh> loooooool
<sarhan> ti 7oumetna ou fiha 2 mketeb !
<slimTN> ama mafama kén lé bars labas ;)
<mamdouh> oué lol
<sarhan> wel fel rue de russie
<sarhan> fama 2 mketeb
<sarhan> nahj barka fih 2 ecoles :D
<sarhan> et 1 lycée
<mamdouh> nizar hedha 9ra santé ?!
<sarhan> haya bye louled
<sarhan> netsa7er et go dodo
<sarhan> enestkom beb
<sarhan> eb3adkom*
<mamdouh> salam
<mamdouh> chkoun disponible je besoin d'aide lol
<wissem> mamdouh: c'est quoi le problème?
<mamdouh> un probléme avec SSH sur VPS
<mamdouh> quand je met ps aux
<mamdouh> ou ps -A
<mamdouh> il ne m'affiche pas
<mamdouh> les processus et les services qui sont en train d'execution
<mamdouh> USER        PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND
<mamdouh> juste cette colone :/
<mamdouh> meme kill ca marche pas
<wissem> essaye ps x
<crack3r> essaye ps -A | more
<mamdouh> le meme probléme
<mamdouh> j'ai re-installer le mem systéme
<mamdouh> mchet melloul w ba3d raj3et  kil 3ada
<mamdouh> j'utlise ubuntu-10.04-minimal Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid (32-bit)
<mamdouh> et j'ai un autre VPS qui marche tres bien
<mamdouh> avec le meme systéme
<wissem> mamdouh: t'es sur que y'a pas de restriction ou un truc comme ça?
<wissem> y'a des host qui refuse qlqs commandes
<mamdouh> re
<mamdouh> re wissem
<wissem> re mamdouh
<mamdouh> fhemtni bgila ech na7kilek ?
<wissem> ouais mamdouh
<wissem> <wissem> mamdouh: t'es sur que y'a pas de restriction ou un truc comme ça?
<wissem> <wissem> y'a des host qui refuse qlqs commandes
<mamdouh> écoute
<mamdouh> wissem
<mamdouh> je suis pas pro
<mamdouh> f linux
<mamdouh> 9a3ed net3allem b chway b chway
<mamdouh> restriction
<mamdouh> ce que t'as dit
<mamdouh> ca ve dire quoi ?
<wissem> ils te laissent pas executer ça
<wissem> une sorte d'interdiction
<mamdouh> je sais pas
<wissem> prcq normalement çaa doit marcher ce que t'as fait
<mamdouh> mais parfois ca marche bien
<wissem> ah
<wissem> et qu'est ce que t'as changé?
<mamdouh> j'ai un autre VPS avec le meme systéme
<mamdouh> et ca marche bien jusqu'a maintenant
<mamdouh> rahi habletni la7kéya
<crack3r> mamdouh, essaye ps -A > test.txt
<crack3r> puis cat test.txt
<mamdouh> -bash: essaye: command not found
<mamdouh> pour la commande
<mamdouh> ps -A > test.txt
<wissem> mamdouh: ça marche top?
<mamdouh> c bon
<wissem> good^^
<mamdouh> rien
<mamdouh> loooooool
<mamdouh>   PID TTY          TIME CMD  21900 ?        00:00:00 sshd  21917 ?        00:00:00 sftp-server  28009 ?        00:00:00 sshd  28026 ?        00:00:00 sftp-server  28098 ?        00:00:00 sshd  28115 ?        00:00:00 sftp-server  44893 ?        00:00:00 sshd  44914 pts/0    00:00:00 bash  53127 ?        00:00:00 sshd  53138 ?        00:00:00 sftp-server  60511 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<mamdouh> :/
<crack3r> mamdouh, cat test.txt
<crack3r> ca donne quoi?
<wissem> mamdouh: normalement ci bon ? ce sont tes processus encours là
<mamdouh> non
<mamdouh> t'es la wissem ?
<elacheche_anis> bonjour les ubunturos
<wissem> ouais
<wissem> mamdouh: j'ai pas compris, t'as d'autres processus qui sont pas sur test.txt?
<wissem> elacheche_anis: bijouuur
<elacheche_anis> :)
<mamdouh> wissem, non
<mamdouh> il n'yas rien
<mamdouh> comme d'ahbitude le meme probléme
<wissem> o_O
<wissem> mela echnowa eli 7atitou?
<wissem> star ta7tl lol
<wissem> resultat top?
<mamdouh> cat test.txt
<mamdouh> j'a changé maintenant tous mes donnés sur l'autre VPS
<mamdouh> et ca marché bien
<wissem> behi
<wissem> lance un programme et re essaye ta commande et puis essaye de le trouver dans test.txt
<wissem> donc fait par exple find -name a*
<wissem> puis ps -A >test.txt
<mamdouh> lol w in nal9aha ba3d
<mamdouh> !!!
<wissem> w cat.test.txt
<wissem> ken choft find ci bon
<mamdouh> ok
<mamdouh> wissem, t'as pas des tuto
<mamdouh> Linux behin !!
<wissem> ya celui de siteduzero pas mal
<wissem> sinon t'as toujours google ^^
<mamdouh> ok
<mamdouh> behi
<mamdouh> e5er sou2el
<mamdouh> 5atir
<mamdouh> lol
<mamdouh> w 7awel tefhemni belgdé
<mamdouh> 3andi dreambox n'est pas chez moi
<mamdouh> mais je l'ai configurer
<mamdouh> avec une Host
<mamdouh> et je peut acceder avec telnet
<mamdouh> wissem: ma question
<mamdouh> est ce que je peut modifier un fichier avec telnet ?????
<mamdouh> car najjemt nchoufha
<mamdouh> http://www.linux-france.org/article/debutant/debutant-linux.html#vi
<mamdouh> najjemt nchoufha el fichier avec cat et more name
<wissem> oui t'as quà utiliser vi ou aussi echo "trolololol..." >>text.cat
<wissem> text.cat:nom du fichier
<mamdouh> famech risque je perd le fichier ?
<mamdouh> wissem: t'es la ?
<wissem> tu veux dire quoi par perdre?
<mamdouh> il s'ecrase
<mamdouh> ou il se supprime
<thetrue_neozoon> salam :)
<elacheche_anis> salam thetrue_neozoon :)
<elacheche_anis> wissem, Neo31 bjéh rabi sba7 ilkhir :D :D :D
<Neo31> bjr
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh, kén bil 3zéra si Neo31 :p XD
<elacheche_anis> ça va ? chbik déyikh?
<elacheche_anis> re
<sarhan> hello world
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<Neo31> ahla
<sarhan> ya Neo31 le bug un certain skfin a la solution ama ma7abech y3aweni T_T
<Neo31> chwi encor au boulo sarhan
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> désolé Neo31 ou rabi m3ak fi hal s5ana
<Neo31> no problem sarhan
<sarhan> el meteo-indicator 7atetli 39C :P
<Fanen> bsr
<Neo31> bsr Fanen
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-09
<ano> sallut
<ano> hi
<elacheche_anis> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va ?
<Neo31> we ca roule
<elacheche_anis> t'as lu le mail de imen??
<Neo31> et toi
<elacheche_anis> hmd :)
<Neo31> nope not yet
<Neo31> imen mte3na ?
<Neo31> de sfax ?
<elacheche_anis> aucun idée, barra a3mal talla 7atta vite fait
<elacheche_anis> aucune*
<elacheche_anis> projet mté3 membre actif :)
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> na7ki 3la imen mouch 3al proposition :)
<Neo31> ah tu ve dire nour
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> oui chwi au couran
<Neo31> lol, wallahi busy koll nhar na9ra page
<elacheche_anis> oui c elle
<Neo31> nkamalha ellila inchalah
<elacheche_anis> hhhhh ok.. w chkounou mahdi?
<Neo31> che pa g pas tt lu
<Neo31> le soir inchalah
<elacheche_anis> ahhhhh mehdi c'est l'autre développeur tunisien de sabily(peut être)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, c'est kangoulya qui a proposer de nous offrir l'hebergement du site après qu'il sera fini??
<Neo31> il nous offre DEJA l'hebergement elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> oui je sais, je parle de l'hebergement final :p
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, c'est med kharret qui s'occupe de l'affaire de l'assiciation?? bonjour Houssem
<Houssem> sbee7 el nour =)
<Houssem> ça va  sel3a  ? PS : Neo31 est innactif depuis ~7mn
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) tu vas bien toi?
<Neo31> med kharrat a offert de d'occuper du sujet mais y a pas de news, je pense qu'il est encore inactif (vanaces)
<Neo31> salut Houssem
<Houssem> Slm Ahmed :)
<elacheche_anis> ok thx
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis Houssem patinux wissem qui a utiliser un ubuntu DVD avant ?
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31, pas moi
<elacheche_anis> pourquoi?
<Neo31> ca doit offrire qq chose de plus ke le CD non ?
<Neo31> mathalan tt les interface graphiques et on choisit celle qu'on ve
<Neo31> non ?
<Neo31> bon primo, ca n'as rien offrir de plus cote etpates d'installation et secondo ca crash et me demande fe declarer un bug avec 2 fichiers logs
<elacheche_anis> oui, normalement il contient plus des application pré-installé
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Neo31> je ve choisir koi installer et koi ne pas installer
<Neo31> lors de l'installation mouch apres
<elacheche_anis> essaye de télécharger un autre DVD
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> 3lech elli 3andi chbih?
<wissem> Neo31: ubuntu dvd?
<Neo31> na7ki 3al etapes d'installation
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ubuntu dvd
<Neo31> si ca n'offre pas des choix de GUI et groupes de packages a isntallaer ca sert a rien pr moi
<Neo31> t'as pas essayer wissem avant ?
<wissem> cd d'installation normale
<wissem> mais ça diffère pas trop non?
<Neo31> pff
<Neo31> pk telecherger un dvd si c kifkif?
<Neo31> plus de packages ?
<wissem> ouais
<wissem> et d'autres DE; gnome,kde,lxde,etc
<Neo31> yinstalihom elkoll ?
<Neo31> je ve installer une seule gui moi
<Neo31> pff
 * Neo31 checking on #ubuntu
<wissem> Neo31: wenti 3lech telecharji fi dvd? 3andek dvd vierge? :p
<Neo31> it sux
<Neo31> 9alouli no choice
<Neo31> it is simpler that way
<Neo31> but it sux, I want it to be simple, but it should offer advanced features for ppl who want it
<Neo31> confirmed elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> what!
<zied> bonjour tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> bonjour zied :)
<zied> Labes elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd :) et toi
<zied> est ce que vous pouvez me dire si la version de dev du site est visible ?
<elacheche_anis> oui zied
<Neo31> tu fait passer le lien elacheche_anis ?
<elacheche_anis> voilà le lien: http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<Neo31> sinon g un crash compiz zied
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c bon
<zied> Neo31: désolé je n'ai pas d'expérience sous compiz ...
<zied> pour te dire, je ne suis même pas sous gnome ...
<zied> elacheche_anis: meri, je vais voir
<Neo31> fixed
<zied> bonne continuation
<Neo31> moi non plus zied
<Neo31> KDEist?
<Neo31> merci
<zied> non, je suis sous awesome http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Awesome_%28logiciel%29
<Neo31> :)
<elacheche_anis> zied, awesome XD :D http://awesome.naquadah.org/images/screen.png
<zied> en fait awesome est plutôt comme compiz ou métacity de gnome d'après cette page : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_X_window_managers
<zied> elacheche_anis: si tu veux voir mes bureaux (2 écrans), c'est dans le blog de nizarus : http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/06/zied-est-un-utilisateur-libre
<zied> ;)
<zied> pour revenir à awesome je disais qu'il est comme compiz et métacity, mais il est autonome, (il n'a pas besoin de gnome ou qoi que ce soit ..)
<elacheche_anis> j'ai déjà vu hhhhhh w mé fhimtich chbi l'ecran ikék XD taw bark fhimt hhhhhhhhhh
<zied> :D, j'espère que tu as vu la version plein écan car, les photos dans le blog ne sont bien dimentionné :p
<elacheche_anis> yep yep :)
<slimTN> sa7a chribetkom
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom EgyParadox geekntuxuser Houssem machour_ patinux zied
<EgyParadox> keifak?
<elacheche_anis> salut EgyParadox :)
<EgyParadox> ca va
<elacheche_anis> :) hamdoulellah :) et toi?
<EgyParadox> ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-10
<nizarus> salam @ tous, msab7in ?
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<Neo31> haw dharbet forum 3ala dharbet drupal :)
<Neo31> ca avance un pe
<nizarus> :)
<Neo31> sinon koi 2 9 ?
<nizarus> il y a un preview ou pas ?
<Neo31> y avais u preview du theme ubuntu sur drupal
<Neo31> mais sarhan refait
<Neo31> 1mn
<Goldenscorp> bsr wala bjr nizarus
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<Neo31> http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<Neo31> bon la il refait a zero
<Neo31> et moi je travail su rle forum en local pour le moment
<Neo31> g rien encore uploader
<Neo31> on va perdre le module d'integration drupal/phpbb
<Neo31> et ca sera pe etre fait ulterieurement
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp
<Neo31> ca reste tjr mieux avec un forum propre a nous mm si c pas integre avec drupal
<nizarus> ok Neo31 je vais suivre ça de près :)
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> sinon chwi un pe hors sujet cote ML ces derniers jours
<Neo31> journee au boulo
<nizarus> c'est qui imen trainer sur la ML ?
<Neo31> puis dodo 3cha et PC
<Neo31> ah oui
<Neo31> new member
<Neo31> 3anda des idees mouch normal
<Neo31> mm lors de la derniere reunion
<nizarus> elle fait du bon job
<Neo31> elle est aussi active sur le groupe fb
<Neo31> depuis qq temps
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> je croyais ke c un gar nour au debut
<Neo31> tt le temps ki a passer
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> je vien juste de decouvrir ke c une fille
<nizarus> elle était présente à sousse ?
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> non nizarus mouch fel reunion physique
<Neo31> juste online
<nizarus> ok great, c'est bien de voir des nouveaux noms et pleins d'idées
<Neo31> y avais juste amal fel reunion physique et elle est 100% inactive (ma 3andhech internet)
<Neo31> sadoc 7dhar reunion online wa7da et il est 99% inactif aussi
<Goldenscorp> :(
<Neo31> et mahmoud 5raj 9al il pe pas (check with anis, il l'as contacter)
<Neo31> normal Goldenscorp travailler avec moins de personne actif est mieux que d'avoir bcp de personne non actifs
<Neo31> el moufid na5ltou na3mlou 7aja
<Neo31> sinon nizarus
<Neo31> t'as fait de la traduction avant non ?
<Neo31> ca t'interesse d'animer une journee de traduction ?
<Neo31> Ubuntu Global Jam?
<Goldenscorp> Neo31, fi hadiya im3ak 7a9 ( travailler avec moins de personne actif est mieux que d'avoir bcp de personne non actifs )
<wissem> Neo31: quelle journée de traduction?
<nizarus> oui j'ai fais la traduc
<Neo31> Ubuntu Global Jam wissem
<Neo31> on pense a faire 3 journees de contribution a Ubuntu
<Neo31> traduction
<Neo31> documentation
<wissem> I'm in
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est quand le global jam ?
<Neo31> et si possible bug tracking
<Neo31> testing..
<Neo31> debut septembre
<Neo31> ma3adech barcha wa9t
<Neo31> il faut lancer la preparation avant la fin de cette semaine
<wissem> on la fait sous le nom d'ubuntu-tn? :D
<Neo31> et voir qui est interesse et qui va animer
<Neo31> ca sera durant 3 journee inchalah
<Neo31> oui wissem
<Neo31> le nom c pas un probleme
<Neo31> mais puisqu'on un eloco team en tunisie donc c ubuntu-tn :)
<nizarus> si ça vous intéresse je peux animer une session traduction de ubuntu en langue arabe
<Neo31> oui c ca nizarus
<Neo31> l'objectif de UGJ est de familiariser les utilisateur a faire des contribution
<Neo31> et mm si no5rjou bi seulement 2 ou 3 packages ou 3 bugs normal
<Neo31> le nombre n'est pas tres important
<wissem> el3ebra bel mouchérka :D
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Goldenscorp> ilfayda bil mocharka
<Neo31> nizarus
<Neo31> oui wissem
<Neo31> on fait une petite contribution cette annee
<Neo31> mais on commence
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> next year on fait qq chose de mieux :)
<Neo31> nizarus si t'as un pe de temps tu pe voir avec Mehdi Dogguy la possibiliter d'animer une session de packaging ou bug tracking ou testing ?
<Neo31> g contacter zied et il m'as conseiller Mehdi, il a dit qu'il est developpeur Debian
<elacheche_anis> re, ahla nizarus :D Neo31 Goldenscorp wissem :)
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> elacheche_anis execute un tail sur ce chan et relit
<Neo31> si tu pe prendre la tache
<Neo31> je te passe son mail et la reponse de zied
<elacheche_anis> kont na9ra filli ta7kiw fih :) j'ai aussi fait de la traduction arabe :D :D et je peut aider peut être pour la documentation(malgrè j'ai pas vraiment fait de la documentation pour ubuntu, mais j'ai fait quelques tutorials)
<nizarus> Neo31, tu peux toi aussi contacter mehdi au nom de u-tn
<Neo31> oui nizarus mais le boulo we5ouli barcha wa9t
<Neo31> je c ke ca prend pas bcp de temps
<Neo31> mais hbilt projects
<Neo31> moins de chose dans la tete
<Neo31> :p
<nizarus> alaya ne peut pas le contacter ?
<Neo31> je pense que c possible
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> nizarus, t'as pas idee s'il est dispo en tunisie ou pas?
<Neo31> je parle de mehdi
<nizarus> no idea :/
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> inchalah ghodwa je contacte zied alors
<elacheche_anis> aya bn tout le monde
<Goldenscorp> bn elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Bonjour @ *
 * Shiokori plop
<elacheche_anis> ahal bih :)
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, hak houni :D
<Shiokori> ping Neo31
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori, toujours hni éni :) 3arfi Neo31 imtoffina missba7 7atta salut mé 9alhéch XD
<Shiokori> lool
<Neo31> salut Shiokori
<Shiokori> Salut Neo31
<Neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> bonjour Neo31
<TrackerDPP> Salam tout le monde
<TrackerDPP> et bon mois de RAMADAn
<sarhan> TrackerDPP, salem ! tu parles arabe? :D
<TrackerDPP> non
<TrackerDPP> mais je pries en arabe '(^_^)
<sarhan> ah t'es musulman?
<TrackerDPP> sarhan: oui je suis musulman
<sarhan> :)
<TrackerDPP> :)
<TrackerDPP> alors quoi de neuf ici ?
<sarhan> ba on est en plein restructuration
<sarhan> un site en cours de création
<sarhan> et des projets
<sarhan> sinon vous comment ca avance?
<sarhan> j'ai vu mozilla cote d'ivoire
<TrackerDPP> oui sarhan ça va
<Neo31> sarhan ma tafsa3ch
<Neo31> 7ajti bik urgent elyouma
<sarhan> Neo31, ok ok
<Neo31> enti w qq uns actifs
<sarhan> hani we7el fel site
<sarhan> le bug 3awed rja3
<TrackerDPP> salut Neo31 comment ça va ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 3 in launchpad "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<Neo31> je rentre chez moi je te contacte dans une demi heure ou 40 mn
<Neo31> sa va
<Neo31> bye
<sarhan> bug drupal-theme
<sarhan> bug 1
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<sarhan> bug 813014
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 813014 in ubuntu-drupal-theme "Subheader include problems in D7" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/813014
<Neo31> re sarhan
<sarhan> re Neo31
<sarhan> 7achtek beya?
<Neo31> we
<Neo31> tu te rappel elli 9otlik il a proposer de nous sponsoriser qq events
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> :)
<Neo31> il est pret pour sponsoriser les 3 journees UGJ
<sarhan> waw
<Neo31> mais ca nous interesse on doit agir tres rapidement
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> mais en K de sponsoring ca sera a sousse
<sarhan> taw enjiw :D
<Neo31> local, PCs, Internet, et je v voir la possibiliter d'heberger qq personnes
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> c'est comment dire
<sarhan> excellent !
<Neo31> oui c ca
<sarhan> haw elbiben bdet tet7al
<Neo31> en contre parti les sponsors y7ibou dima pub lihom en contre partie
<sarhan> pas grave
<sarhan> on aura un site
<Neo31> donc si nous somme interesses on doit agir vit
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> commencer la pub et trouver des animateurs
<sarhan> pour l'event
<sarhan> il faut d'abord faire les classroom
<sarhan> sur la traduction et le signalement de bug
<sarhan> et aussi trouver le local
<sarhan> les pc
<sarhan> chui pas à sousse
<sarhan> donc je pourrais pas aider
<Neo31> c pk l'histoire d'hebergement ;)
<sarhan> ah ok
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> ya weldi ca sera resolu
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> donc
<Neo31> c un universite privee
<sarhan> notre probleme
<Neo31> 3andhom local w PCs w net
<sarhan> les classroom
<Neo31> koi classrooms ?
<Neo31> les animateurs ?
<sarhan> un classroom pour apprendre la traduction :)
<sarhan> bon btw
<Neo31> y a pas de temps pour faire des classrooms je pense
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> on fera la bas je pense
<Neo31> oui c ca
<sarhan> genre la premiere journée
<sarhan> 1heure présentation ubuntu pour les debutants
<Neo31> il nous faut des animateurs
<Neo31> non c pas ca
<sarhan> ah
<Neo31> g penser d'avoir une journee de traduction
<Neo31> une de packaging
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bonne idée
<sarhan> pour la traduction
<Neo31> et une de bug trackign testing wala 7aja o5ra
<sarhan> je peux faire l'animation
<Neo31> et cahque journee commance avec une petite formation
<Neo31> apres on commence a contribuer
<sarhan> la traduction je peux me préparer et faire une formation
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> pour le packaging
<Neo31> mais si t'as lu le UGJ wiki
<sarhan> faut chercher sur le mailing list
<Neo31> il faut qq1 qui fait deja partie de l'equipe de traduction debogage ou bug tracking
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> je ne crois pas qu'un tunisien en fait parti
<Neo31> pour assister l'equipe
<Neo31> non!?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> on pe contacter mahdi en tt K
<sarhan> faut voir si nizarus walla mawale font parti de l'equipe de traduction arabe
<Neo31> je doit appeler zied
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> on contacte ubuntu-eg
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> pour voir ce qu'il vont faire
<Neo31> g proposer a nizarus hier soir
<Neo31> voir le log
<sarhan> on pourra peut être faire une formation en meme temps
<Neo31> en plus si ca sera a sousse je pense ke nizarus n'aura pas de probleme
<Neo31> il est pas tres loins
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> il nous faut un plan d'action tawa
<sarhan> wallahi je suis tré content
<Neo31> et je veut avoir 2 ou 3 membres m3aya
<Neo31> pour organiser tt ca
<sarhan> bon moi je peux être la
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> mais bon il me faut l'hebergement
<Neo31> je pense a anis rafi9 eddarb lol
<Neo31> et nour
<sarhan> nour +100
<sarhan> elle a d'excellentes idée
<sarhan> et elle est motivée
<sarhan> anis pareil
<Neo31> behi mela demain nchouf dar chabeb hammam sousse
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> les details d'hebergement
<sarhan> moi je termine le site
<sarhan> je voulais te dire
<sarhan> le theme est fini à 100%
<Neo31> et je contacte le directeur de l'universite prives pour verifier combien on pe heberger de personne
<sarhan> il manque le contenu
<sarhan> + le forum
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> forum raka7t theme
<Neo31> w raka7t module pour faire detection automatique de la langue du navigateur
<Neo31> ;)
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> w 3malt dharbtine drupal
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> pr avoir une idee
<Neo31> sinon kifech tawa
<Neo31> on lance sur la ML ?
<sarhan> bon ena d5alt fel code
<Neo31> et on commence ?
<sarhan> Neo31, on commence d'abord
<Neo31> tu pense une 20enne de presonne yjiw ?
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> je pense qu'on fera 20enne
<Neo31> lol ken jew bel zeyed g 2 places chez moi
<sarhan> bon je crois que t'as loupé mais faut contacter ubuntu-eg
<sarhan> pour le jumelage
<Neo31> behi
<Neo31> on pe faire koi en partenariat?
<Neo31> avec eg
<sarhan> la formation de packaging walla detection de bug
<sarhan> on a le streaming
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> on pourra faire une visioconferance avec eux
<Neo31> le streaming c pas grande chose
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> behi behi
<Neo31> il faut un plan d'action mnt :)
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> 93adt et3awed fiha :D
<Neo31> j'annonce sur la ML et je on cree une wiki page ?
<sarhan> pour le wiki page je m'en occupe
<sarhan> annonce toi sur le ML
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> brb
<sarhan> et dis que tu recherche des personnes capable d'expliquer le packaging sous ubuntu
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> il faudra préparer des cd ubuntu beta 1
<sarhan> pour le testing
<Neo31> je pe telecharger ca sera pa un proble
<Neo31> 3andi un serveur a l'universite ki pe faire la'ffaire
<Neo31> je check 7keyet el hebergement
<Neo31> w narja3lik
<sarhan> bon je vais m'occuper du footer
<sarhan> si je répond pas ping moi
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> rak7ilna page wiki et passe le lien lezim ellila tkoune 7adhra
<Neo31> je me ss renseigner 3al hebergement
<Neo31> ca nous coutera environ 6 dt la place
<Neo31> 2 nuit * 6 dt * 20 personnes = 240dt
<Neo31> mella jaww
<Neo31> hedha ma famech ftour :p
<Neo31> sarhan idha n7asslou sponsoring mte3 hebergement 2 nuits + local + PCs + net 4Mbps ou *Mbps ca sera bien ?
<Neo31> 4 ou 8Mbps
<sarhan> 4 ca suffit à mon avis
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> 20 personne si c trop
<sarhan> on peut faire 15
<Neo31> non ca va
<sarhan> mela on fait 20
<sarhan> sur inscription
<Neo31> on contre partie on va penser a faire un buz
<Neo31> streaming et donner la possibilier aux gens de suivre
<sarhan> oué
<Neo31> faire un record pk pa
<Neo31> ..
<Neo31> et mettre le logo du sponsor
<sarhan> ken streaming faut 8mbps
<sarhan> faut une affiche ping tarekdg
<Neo31> comme ca il regrettera pas de sponsoriser cet event
<sarhan> je lui envoye un mail?
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> ta3tini le lien du sponsor?
<sarhan> l'image
<sarhan> logo*
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ups.ens.tn
<Neo31> universite privee
<Neo31> il mettent dab le logo UPS et SupTech
<Neo31> et ils font cooperation avec IAER une institution de recherche je pense
<Neo31> je c pas si on va mettre juste UPS+SupTech ou ajouter IAER
<sarhan> chouf avec le sponsor
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> inchalah
<Neo31> eni 7kit m3a elmoudir la3chia
<Neo31> heka 3lech rawa7t mwa5ar barch aelyouma
<Neo31> 9alli on peut faire
<Neo31> donc 9olt je contacte notre loco et je verif si nous sommes pret a un tel event
<sarhan> je pense que oui
<sarhan> c'est un bon event
<Neo31> si oui il faut faire estimation et parler des choses en details avec le directeur
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> cool alors
<sarhan> je propose
<sarhan> de faire une réunion
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> non
<sarhan> du comité de sauvetage
<Neo31> chwi contre
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> ti 5alini enkamel
<sarhan> wenti toul non
<sarhan> T_T
<Neo31> CS 9a3dou 5 personnes actifs preske
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> kammal
<sarhan> ya des banners
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ugj_fr-qc_banner.png
<sarhan> qui nous serviront
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> j'y suis deja
<Neo31> chwi au couran de ca
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> sarhan
<sarhan> bon dé que t'as le logo du sponsor tu l'envoye que je puisse contacter tarek
<Neo31> j'ecrit un mail a mehdi, wenti 7adhar page wiki fergha pr l'event et passe moi le lien pour ke j'annonce sur la ML
<Neo31> passse moi le lien de la page wiki de l'event puis kammal raka7ha fi 3a9lik
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<sarhan> je le fais
<sarhan> attend
<Neo31> passe le lien dans 10 minutes
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/EventUGJ11.09
<sarhan> j'enleve event?
<sarhan> bon voila
<sarhan> une meilleur page
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.08
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09*
<Neo31> thx sarhan
<sarhan> the last link
<Neo31> j'ecrit encore l'email pour mehdi et zied
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> check link
<sarhan> j'ai commencé la rédaction
<Neo31> 5ankamal niktib mail
<Neo31> c bon on pe mettre a jour apres
<Neo31> pff
<Neo31> ca prend du temps cet email pour expliquer les choses
<Neo31> sarhan j'annonce sur ML apres le soir vers 20h15 nraka7 mail pr ML
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> je contacte mehdi et zied avant
<sarhan> ena enraka elpage
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> taw netla9aw apres
<Neo31> see ya
<Neo31> ken choft anis wala nour 9ollhom
<Neo31> noura tnajam titlhelna bi 7keyet el marketing
<Neo31> tres important
<Neo31> derniere chose
<Neo31> nchoufou avec Ubuntu Marroc sarhan ?
<Neo31> 3andhom un tres bon traducteur
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> Neo31 ok
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<sarhan> chahia tayba
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<sarhan> salut slimTN sa7a chribtek
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> pour l'url
<Neo31> sarhan ltawa la cha9it fatri
<sarhan> dé que je termine tu change sur l'event facebook?
<slimTN> lu all
<sarhan> Neo31 :O
<Neo31> saye hawka b3atht 3al mailing list
<Neo31> w lancit event
<sarhan> barra cho9 fatrek
<slimTN> mmen warana ya ta*** :p
<Neo31> on mettera a jour
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> inchalah ce soir tt soit pret
<Neo31> et demain je verif l'histoire d'hebergement
<sarhan> slimTN, un peu de respect -.-
<Neo31> w nchoufou 9adech de membres on peut acceuillir :)
<sarhan> ok
<slimTN> sarhan: --'
<sarhan> bon n'oublie pas l'histoire de l'affiche
<Neo31> des que nous seron pret on contactent u-eg et u-ma
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> haya n5alik
<sarhan> slimTN ti de5el makch fehem chay ou zid tseb
<Neo31> a plus
<sarhan> Neo31, chahya tayba
<Neo31> slimTN
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik slimTN
<Neo31> slimTN chammar 3ala dhre3atik
<sarhan> hani bech enfaserlo
<sarhan> barra cho9 fatrek Neo31
<sarhan> ping slimTN mezelt houni?
<Neo31> nous auron besoin d'organisateurs animateurs
<Neo31> et bcp de pub
<Neo31> hehh
<Neo31> bon chwi ko
<Neo31> lezim nemchi
<Neo31> a plus
<Neo31> slimTN ma3adech wa9t il faut ajir
<Neo31> 3awen belli tnajam
<Neo31> see ya
<slimTN> Neo31: chéhia tayba é ma3andek kén erjél xD
<sarhan> haya slimTN taw nefra7 bik
<sarhan> enkamel enged el wiki
<sarhan> wenjik
<slimTN> ké salo
<sarhan> 7a9a
<sarhan> ghodwa jey lel mida?
<slimTN> je re
<sarhan> pff je dois sortir
<sarhan> allez bien
<sarhan> slimTN, dis à neo que je reviens et que la page est préte
<sarhan> Neo31, la page wiki est prete
<sarhan> je dois partir
<sarhan> je re vers 22h
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ok je check sarhan
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> le 28 aout sarhan ? lol
<Neo31> je v corriger :p
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> oO
<sarhan> fin tra fih 28 aout Neo31 ?
<sarhan> refresh la page ya weldi
<Neo31> saye g corriger
<sarhan> t'as corrigé quoi?
<Neo31> la date sarhan
<Neo31> wine slimTN
<Neo31> slimTN tu va faire koi?
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> mani j'ai fais un copié collé
<sarhan> du wiki
<sarhan> et le wiki ubuntu n'était pas à jour :P
<sarhan> salut Dave888
<sarhan> sinon slimTN mché taw yji
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> haya quesque nous devons faire?
<Neo31> euh
<sarhan> j'envoye un mail de jumelage?
<Neo31> passer a l'affiche
<sarhan> sur le mailing list maroc et egypt?
<Neo31> non pas encore sarhan
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> pour l'affiche il faut juste le logo du sponsor
<Neo31> lezimni ne5ou confirmation finale du sponsor w na3mlou estimation du nombre de participant et des ateliers
<sarhan> et tarek s'occupe du reste comme il à l'habitute
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> tawa on a une session translation garantie inchalah
<Neo31> mm si ma famech cooperation avec les autres locos nizarus pe prendre en charge
<sarhan> wi
<Dave888> Salut :)
<Neo31> g envoyer un mail a zied et mehdi pour le Bugs, packaging et testing
<sarhan> bon je vais parler à thelinuxer et daker
<sarhan> pour voir ce qu'on peut faire ensemble
<Neo31> et l'upgrade et documentation ca sera pas difficile on pe faire next year
<Neo31> ouki
<sarhan> on a pas de documentation
<sarhan> :P
<Dave888> Any news about england ?
<Neo31> lol Dave888
<sarhan> Dave888, it's not our problem :D
<Neo31> this is ubuntu-TN Dave888
<sarhan> btw canonical is based on england :D
<Dave888> If you guys don't mind speaking about this
<Dave888> Its a cool subject to speak about
<Neo31> whatever sarhan this is not canonical, but ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> ok Dave888
<Neo31> what is the subject ?
<Dave888> England...
<sarhan> revolution in england :D
<Neo31> is it abt ubuntu or free software ?
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> !
<sarhan> de5el fi 7it elsayed :D
<Dave888> :D
<sarhan> Dave888, where are u from?
<Dave888> Ukraine.
<Dave888> Been in tunisia for years..
<sarhan> so u understand what i said?
<Dave888> And left it few mouths ago
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Dave888> Yap.
<Neo31> y did u left?
<sarhan> oups :D
<Neo31> RCD?
<Neo31> lol
<Dave888> The country is out of control
<Neo31> nope it is fine now
<sarhan> Dave888, it's fine now -.-
<Neo31> it WAS it IS not
<sarhan> Dave888, we have democracy now :)
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> good joke sarhan
<Dave888> Anyway.. i may come back after the elections
<sarhan> Dave888, good idea! u can meet us  to drink a cup of tea
<Dave888> You guys work together or something?
<Dave888> A team..
<sarhan> yes
<sarhan> do u know what is ubuntu?
<Dave888> Yes of course
<sarhan> we are the ubuntu tunisian community
<sarhan> we spread ubuntu in tunisia
<Dave888> Yes, i know about that too :) i was invited by a friend
<Dave888> So what do you guys do?
<sarhan> our job?
<Dave888> Ye
<sarhan> i am a student
<Dave888> I mean...
<Neo31> same here
<Dave888> In this team
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> we are preparing for an Ubuntu Global Jam event
<sarhan> xD
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> right now
<sarhan> and we are preparing the ubuntu-tn website
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> that one too :)
<Dave888> Isn't it already done ?
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Neo31> nope Dave888
<Neo31> we are preparing a new website
<Neo31> in addition to the one provided by canonical
<Dave888> Interesting...
<sarhan> Dave888, and u what do you do?
<Dave888> Currently nothing..
<sarhan> what is ur job?
<Dave888> Civilian, currently =)
<Dave888> Jobless
<sarhan> same than 800000 tunisians :D
<Dave888> Even in england many people are left without jobs after getting their diplomas
<Neo31> ubuntu user Dave888 ?
<Dave888> yap
<Dave888> Are you guys going to attend the Euro2012 in Ukraine ?
<sarhan> not really a football fan
<Neo31> me neither
<Dave888> Its a good chance to explore Ukraine =)
<Dave888> I know what you guys want =))
<Neo31> lol
<Dave888> We have nice girls -)))
<Neo31> really?
<Neo31> <Dave888> I know what you guys want =)) <<< really?
<Dave888> You need girls =P
<Neo31> you do?
<Dave888> We all do
<Neo31> good
<Neo31> we have girls in tunisia
<Dave888> Hahah
<Dave888> Didn't mean that
<sarhan> ya ghibet slimTN
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> Dave888 slimTN would absolutely go
<Dave888> I guarantee he will come back to Tunisia as the happiest man on earth
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> I guarantee he won't Dave888
<Neo31> he'll stay there :p
<Dave888> :P
<sarhan> Neo31, si on reparlait de l'event?
<Neo31> sarhan chwi un pe KO
<sarhan> ah ok
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> bon on en reparle demain
<Neo31> nn vasy
<sarhan> je continue sur le site
<Neo31> mais mouch bach ntawal
<sarhan> lé erte7
<sarhan> hani ena je continue le dev du site
<Neo31> chwi un pe KO 9ayem bekri w t3adda nhar slata
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> pr l'event nous auron besoin de koi sarhan
<sarhan> materiel?
<Neo31> mo5i mbalbaz chwaya
<Neo31> materiel c pas un probleme inchalah
<Neo31> un serveur proxy
<sarhan> pk faire?
<Neo31> pous les installations et mises a jours
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> non
<sarhan> on prendra un ubuntu daily
<Neo31> mirroir apt
<sarhan> de la veille
<Neo31> nous auron besoin
<sarhan> nous aurons besoin d'un logiciel pour la visioconferance
<Neo31> on ne prend pas le risk
<Neo31> pour le moment on a une garantie de 4Mbps pas plus
<Neo31> 8Mbps ca sera une possibilite
<Neo31> mais pas garantie
<Neo31> il vaut mieux preparer un serveur proxy
<Neo31> je m'en charge moi ou anis inchalah
<Neo31> je pe faire :)
<Neo31> koi d'autre sarhan ?
<Neo31> affiche
<Neo31> publicite
<Neo31> animateurs
<Neo31> des qu'on sera pret, inchalah max une semaine on commence a cooperer avec u-eg et u-ma
<Neo31> nous auron besoin d'un compte ustream pe etre
<Neo31> et d'un murmur (mumble)
<Neo31> channel classrom deja en place
<Neo31> y a ustream sarhan
<Neo31> ca sera pas suffisant ?
<sarhan> ca suffit ustream
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> bon enchallah si le site est pré
<sarhan> on integre ustream dedans
<sarhan> pour un live depuis le site
<Neo31> n7adhrou stickers ? xD
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> bonne idée
<sarhan> je connais qui peut en faire
<sarhan> :)
<sarhan> 40 stickers?
<Neo31> on fait une collecte des membres qui vont participer ?
<Neo31> dinar dinar
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> oui oui
<sarhan> taw yadf3ou
<Neo31> w n7adhrou Ubuntu-TN Global Jam
<sarhan> ti tfol bekri
<sarhan> shelni 3al event
<sarhan> 9ali elmekla blech ou fama mrwele et stickers gratuit?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> 3lech jey yoskon fi outil?
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> ken bach ya3mal contribution mar7ba bih
<Neo31> makla blach c pas garanti tawa
<Neo31> lezim nas2al w nchouf kifech
<Neo31> hebergement inchalah il y aura des places
<Neo31> sinon y a 2 places chez moi
<Neo31> et pe etre anis aussi
<Neo31> bon 5alina
<Neo31> nous auron besoin d'autre chose ?
<sarhan> ti à la limite
<sarhan> jib jreri
<sarhan> nefrchou ghadi
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> fel salle
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> on dort pas
<sarhan> on fait nuit blanche
<Neo31> 7atta jiben jreri lezmou budget sarhan
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> 2 nuits blanches sarhan ?
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> eshel slimTN
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> 3mal 3 fel startup weekend
<Neo31> impossible
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> ti 2
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> on essaye de faire des classrooms online avant l'event ?
<sarhan> wi
<sarhan> c ce que j'ai proposé
<Neo31> ija nhiddou 3al u-ma sarhan
<Neo31>  /j #ubuntu-ma
<sarhan> Neo31, nour 3ameletlna picbadge http://www.picbadges.com/global-jam/2117907/
<Neo31> cool
<sarhan> je vais faire une version en fr
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> en arabe c cool aussi
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> la page wiki est prete
<sarhan> en9oulelhom fel ML?
<sarhan> hello EgyParadox u are here in the good time
<EgyParadox> :D
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> EgyParadox, we are preparing the ubuntu global jam :)
<EgyParadox> nice
<EgyParadox> is it now?
<EgyParadox> or just a meeting?
<sarhan> i think global jam is in the same date in the world
<sarhan> EgyParadox, we made a referance to a twinning of the event between our two loco teams
<sarhan> what we can do together?
<EgyParadox> well
<EgyParadox> When is yours?
<sarhan> 2-3-4 september
<sarhan> i think the date is same in all jams
<EgyParadox> I am not the LoCo team lader
<EgyParadox> leader*
<EgyParadox> Did you ask thelinuxer?
<EgyParadox> I think its a great idea of course
<sarhan> i will ask him when he will be connected
<Neo31> re
<sarhan> Neo31,  nizarus à confirmé pour le classroom de traduction?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui je lui ai parler hier soir sarhan
<Neo31> voir le log
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> il a indiquer ca disponibilite
<sarhan> je vais voir
<sarhan> sinon je me suis renseigné sur le jam
<sarhan> le testing est assez simple à faire
<sarhan> il va durer au max 1h30
<sarhan> c'est une installation de live ubuntu et faire un test du systeme
<sarhan> salut geekntuxuser
<geekntuxuser> Salut sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> et si tu veux je peux faire la formation pour le testing
<geekntuxuser> Y a pas de vrais solutions pour bien gérer Nvidia via Ubuntu ?
<sarhan> geekntuxuser, quel pilote?
<geekntuxuser> J'ai essayé pas mal de trucs, mais j'ai toujours des problèmes
<Neo31> famma geekntuxuser
<Neo31> nvidia server settings
<sarhan> je croyais que les cartes nvidia étaient mieux géré que les ati
<geekntuxuser> Ouais, je l'utilise
<Neo31> nvidia-settings
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<geekntuxuser> J'utilise Nvidia Server Setting Neo31 mais je suis pas tout à fait satisfait
<Neo31> tu te trompe pas
<Neo31> geekntuxuser sinon il y a nouveau
<geekntuxuser> Genre, des trucs noirs apparaissent de temps en temps sur l'écran
<Neo31> le driver open source de nvidia
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> des truc noirs ?
<geekntuxuser> du vide
<geekntuxuser> :p
<Neo31> g nvidia moi aussi
<sarhan> ena j'ai parfois l'ecran qui clignote -.-
<Neo31> t sur ke c a cause de la carte graphique et pas de l'ecran
<geekntuxuser> lspci | grep VGA ça te donne quoi Neo31
<geekntuxuser> ?
<geekntuxuser> Je pense pas que ça soit dû à l'écran
<geekntuxuser> autres manifestations du problème, par exemple une animation flash sur le web qui devient visible sur toutes les fenetres
<geekntuxuser> etc ...
<sarhan> :/
<geekntuxuser> un peu "lol" mais un peu gênant aussi
<Neo31> je go take a rest
<Neo31> sarhan walli chouf avec dhaker s'il pe animer une session translation avec nizarus :)
<Neo31> je degage
<Neo31> nvidia geekntuxuser
<sarhan> Neo31, ok je vais voir mais il est afk pour le moment
<geekntuxuser> =)
<Neo31> be5il bach n7ill tty
<Neo31> c une GT 130M geekntuxuser
<Neo31> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce GT 130M] (rev a1)
<Neo31> hawka la ligne kemla
<Neo31> haya je degage
<Neo31> see ya later
<geekntuxuser> Moi c'est GT218 GeForce 310M (rev a2)
<geekntuxuser> tout à fait différente de la tienne Neo31 lol
<geekntuxuser> Merci en tt cas
<geekntuxuser> see ya
<sarhan> see ya Neo31 une longue journée nous attends
<Neo31> je vois
<EgyParadox> sarhan: How will we do the global jam together via streaming?
<EgyParadox> I need more info about how it will be made
<sarhan> i hope we will do more than streaming
<sarhan> EgyParadox, u will get more info in the next days ! i will contact u with the mailing list
<geekntuxuser> ty
<EgyParadox> more than streaming?
<sarhan> conferance between our two loco teams :)
<EgyParadox> oh ok
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<nizarus> sa77a chribetkom
<nizarus> ping sarhan
<sarhan> salem nizarus
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek :)
<nizarus> sarhan, le globla jam sera sur irc non ?
<sarhan> nizarus, oui un serveur irc hebergé à sousse :D
<nizarus> comment ?
<sarhan> nizarus, vous êtes sérieux?
<nizarus> explique moi ce que tu veux dire ?
<sarhan> expliquez d'abord vous que voulez vous dire avec l'event sera sur irc?
<nizarus> dans l'event facebook le lieu indiqué est sousse alors que normalement le lieu c'est le salon irc
<sarhan> ba non
<sarhan> c'est un évenement physique
<sarhan> on va avoir une salle équipé d'ordinateurs + une connexion internet
<nizarus> d'ailleurs à l'échelle internationale tous se passe par IRC :)
<sarhan> nizarus, ah bon?
<nizarus> ah ok là je comprends
<sarhan> vous êtes sur de ce que vous dites sur le wiki ils disent le contraire?
<nizarus> sarhan, tu me fait douter là, je vérifie un instant...
<sarhan> The Ubuntu Global Jam incorporates events that have been organized over the world to get Ubuntu contributors and fans together to have a great time
<sarhan> et puis si c'etait sur irc ils diraient pas de prendre des photos x)
<nizarus> sorry, j'ai confondus avec les ubuntu open week :(
<nizarus> shame on me
<sarhan> no problem
<sarhan> vous m'avez sérieusement fait douté
<nizarus> sorry for that :p
<sarhan> bon sinon
<sarhan> 9alek neo elbera7 pour le classroom?
<nizarus> non 9alli 3al global jam
<sarhan> oui le classroom est en raport
<sarhan> un classroom sur la traduction d'ubuntu
<sarhan> les best practices , comment traduire etc
<sarhan> pour préparer les participants au global jam
<nizarus> ah ok je comprends de mieux en mieux là
<nizarus> donc oui 9alli :)
<sarhan> 9alek 3al partenariat avec ubuntu-eg? :)
<nizarus> no
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan> on va avoir un live streaming et plus mais c'est en cours de discution
<sarhan> donc un bon event pour commencer l'année
<nizarus> great :)
<nizarus> qui de ubuntu-eg ?
<sarhan> comment?
<nizarus> quel est la personne qui coordonne avec vous de u-eg ?
<sarhan> EgyParadox, ici présent et nous avons parlé de l'idée à thelinuxer qui n'est pas encore connecté
<nizarus> ah ok
<nizarus> le responsable de la traduction en arabe de ubuntu est egyptien
<sarhan> c'est thelinuxer?
<nizarus> je lui ai proposé une fois d'animer une session sur la traduction mais il a refusé
<sarhan> bon sinon je dois contacter mr zied alaya pour ajouter l'event du global jam à la liste internationale?
<nizarus> non je ne pense pas que c'est thelinuxer
<nizarus> https://edge.launchpad.net/~khaledhosny
<sarhan> ok
<nizarus> ah il y a eu un changement : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar
<nizarus> c'est un saoudien maintenant : https://edge.launchpad.net/~damascene
<EgyParadox> sarhan:You can start a thread in the mailing list
<sarhan> EgyParadox, i will do it when neo will have more informations
<EgyParadox> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-eg
<sarhan> nizarus, vous êtes administrateur du groupe launchpad ubuntu-tn?
<nizarus> sarhan, no
<sarhan> ca fait plus d'un mois que j'ai demandé le renouvelement de mon membership et personne n'a accepté
<nizarus> sarhan, when we have a new event don't forget to add it to this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/Events
<nizarus> hi EgyParadox
<sarhan> nizarus, i will add when we set up the event page
<sarhan> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam/GlobalJam11.09 il manque encore le programme et le lieu
<nizarus> sarhan, même si la page est encours de préparation il est préférable de l'ajouter pour la retrouver simplement via le menu
<sarhan> ok
<EgyParadox> hi
<nizarus> pour le groupe launchpad il est ouvert donc pas besoin d'approbation
<nizarus> EgyParadox, sorry i write in french most of the time
<sarhan> nizarus, je suis en attente d'approbation pourtant
<nizarus> je comprend pas pourquoi d'ailleurs
<sarhan> voila mon statut sur le groupe : Pending approval
<EgyParadox> its ok
<nizarus> ah il y a eu un changement dans la politique d'approbation Subscription policy: Moderated Team
<nizarus> c'était je pense imposé par launchpad
<sarhan> qui s'occupe du groupe launchpad?
<nizarus> il faut que l'un de ces membres bouge est fait l'approbation : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tn-mc/+members#active
<sarhan> avec un mail à chacun ils se bougeront :)
<EgyParadox> ca va nizarus??
<nizarus> ça va bien merci :)
<nizarus> welcome in our irc channel
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-11
<nizarus> sarhan, voilà mail envoyé :)
<sarhan> nizarus, je viens d'envoyer un mail sur ML du moins écrire :P
<sarhan> bon pas grave merci nizarus
<nizarus> ajoute ton mail xomme réponse au mien :)
<sarhan> bonsoir fellag :)
<fellag> bonsoir et sahha chribték sarhan :)
<sarhan> ya3tik elsa7a fellag :)
<fellag> ( quoi que le sahha chribték est un peu en retard xD )
<sarhan> oui hani 9rib netsa7er mdr
<fellag> héhhh xD
<sarhan> fellag quoi de neuf/vieux?
<fellag> bof rien de super intéressant un peu de ci un peu ça xD la vie irl quoi ... et en+ avec  cette chaleur ça ne s'arrange pas beaucoup mais heuresement avec c deux jours c un peu moins dur x)
<fellag> et toi ?
<fellag> ( désolé 3ala hal jarida xD )
<sarhan> moi je prépare un tournoi de jeux video un site internet un geek test je dors je mange et je joue à counter strike
<sarhan> c un peu moins long
<fellag> oui xD t'es un pragmatique toi x)
<fellag> tu parle pas pour ne rien dire , et l'information arrive au complet avec un minimum d'effort de developpement inutile x)
<fellag> se qui est clairement mon cas a moi xDDD
<sarhan> je fais des cours si ca t'interesse
<sarhan> commence par virer les xD et les émoticones
<nizarus> je pense pas que l'un des anciens MC lira le mail :/
<sarhan> je suis ami avec karim sur facebook
<sarhan> il s'y connecte souvent
<sarhan> je vais lui envoyer un dm
<nizarus> :)
<sarhan> ah ma9otlich nizarus bech tji lel global jam?
<nizarus> inchallah
<Man-Ant0m> bonsoir
<fellag> na7nou cha3bou al internet al 3athim x)
<fellag> we are the geekz ( wé mouchta9atou )
<nizarus> Man-Ant0m, man antom ?
<nizarus> :D
<Man-Ant0m> neo31?
<Man-Ant0m> looooooooooool
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek Man-Ant0m chneya moch ta9s mta3 tab7ir elila
<Man-Ant0m> na7nou al jorthen
<Man-Ant0m> ken nestagfer men hna el godwa taw nkolek behi ta9s wela lé :p
<sarhan> Man-Ant0m, neo rawa7 te3eb mché r9ad mel 22h
<Man-Ant0m> ah ok
<Man-Ant0m> :)
<Saff> bonsoir
<Saff> ejriwli ejriwli
<Saff> :/
<Saff> j'ai un grand prob si quelqu'un est intérésé
<nizarus> personne n'est intéressé par les problèmes Saff :) mais on peut t'aider à résoudre le tien
<Saff> merci
<Saff> bon la3chiya j'ai installé un driver pour la clé 3g d'orange
<Saff> (w ya litni ma sabit)
<Saff> sous windows
<Saff> mais quand j'ai reboot le pc sa m'afiche un Blue Screen et le pc redemmare
<Saff> je veut savoir
<Saff> si on peut effacer des driver depuis ubuntu 11 ?
<nizarus> je ne pense pas Saff :/ il faut trouver la solution dans windows
<nizarus> essaye le mode de récupération de windows
<Saff> c'est le prob c'est que je ne peut pas ouvrir windows meme mode sans echec
<Saff> :/
<Saff> sa n'as pas fonctionné :/
<Saff> merci en tous cas
<tr0xan> salem
<nizarus> fellag, tu as une idée ?
<Saff> afk aparament :/
<tr0xan> sa77a chribetkom
<Saff> merci a vous aussi
<wissem> Saff: je me souviens que j'avais un truc pareil
<wissem> avec un pilote d'une ancienne carte wifi
<wissem> j'ai pas pu recupérer mon installation de windows :/
<Saff> :/
<Saff> méla n2ayéss ?
<wissem> jareb tala9achi 7all lel ecran bleu(ekteb message d'erreur w chof fi google)
<Saff> el mochkla l'ecran bleur reste a9al mel seconde puit le pc redemarre
<fellag> re désolé nizarus :/
<fellag> euh
<fellag> je pense qu'un truc du genre Hiren Boot cd est capable de reparrer ça
<Saff> une minute je google
<Saff> Hiren Boot cd c'est une chose bizzzare pour moi :p
<fellag> http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<fellag> download , grave le cd comme image iso ( comme pour un ubuntu )
<fellag> boot sur le cd
<fellag> et attend je te cherche la suite
<Saff> ok
<wissem> hello Neo31
<Neo31> hi wissem
<Saff> j'ai crain que je vais perdre mes fichiers en utilisant ce hiren @fellag
<Neo31> chwi encore away!? ca change pa
<Neo31> ca ete en veille
<Neo31> ca va wissem ?
<fellag> Saff, non tu crains rien ( enfin si tu l'utilise bien xD )
<fellag> ofét si tu lis bien ton BSOD normalement y'aura des informations du genre utiles
<fellag> exemple : un tel fichier.sys est corrompu ( corrupted ou un truc du genre u_u' )
<Saff> car j'ai des fichier importantes dedan
<Saff> za3ma ?
<fellag> oui
<fellag> a 80%
<fellag> sinon tes fichiers on peut toujours les récuperé a travers un ubuntu-live-cd
<fellag> et encore mieux si il est
<fellag> installé en dual-boot
<fellag> t'es dans lequels des cas ?
<Saff> dual-boot
<Neo31> ping wissem
<Saff> fellag alors ?
<wissem> Neo31: ouais ça roule :) et toi?
<fellag> Saff, désolé du retard
<Saff> pas de prob :)
<fellag> bon bah en dual-boot il sera facile de les récuperer
<fellag> ( les fichiers précieux :remz: )
<fellag> sinon
<fellag> t'a toujours pas dis si ton BSOD te fournis des infor du genre le fichier .sys corrompus
<fellag> ou des truc du genre ?
<Saff> non
<fellag> c pas possible de le photographié et d'upploader l'image ?
<Saff> sa prend meme moin que 0.5sec
<Saff> c un flash
<fellag> déjà c'est quel windows ?
<Saff> xp3
<fellag> ok
<fellag> Saff, ton bsod dure 0.5 sec O_o ?
<Saff> je sais pas j'ai pas compté
<Saff> mais un temps trés cours
<Saff> moin d'une seconde en tous cas
<fellag> attend voir
<fellag> ton pc c'est un disque dur partager entre windows et ubuntu ?
<fellag> l'écran bleu dure a peine une sec et le pc reboot
<fellag> c'est bien résumé ?
<Saff> voilà
<Saff> oui
<Neo31> ahla Saff
<Saff> dsl pour le retard :/
<Saff> ahlan Neo31 sa7a chribték
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<Neo31> kel retar Saff ?
<Saff> non c'etait a fellag
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> bsr fellag
<Neo31> :)
<fellag> bon alors Saff , tu peux commencé par accéder a ta partition windows a partir de ton ubuntu afin de sauvegarder tes précieuses données dans le cas où ça marche pas
<fellag> tu installe le packet ntfs-3g avec un $sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Saff> c'est ce que je suis en train de faire
<Neo31> cooooool
<Neo31> Saff du migre vers ubuntu ?
<Saff> non
<Neo31> mela ?
<fellag> ensuite tu télécharge le cd Hiren's boot cd ( ici http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/ y a tout un guide step-par-step avec )
<Saff> mais j'ai un grand prob avec win et je veut le regler avec lin
<fellag> et enfin tu suis se tutox http://www.ehow.com/how_10007864_fix-blue-screen-hirens.html
<Neo31> ah!
<Neo31> ta9dhi fi chourik!!
<Neo31> ok
<Saff> xD
<Saff> oué voilà
<Saff> merci fellag pour ton aide
<Neo31> fellag factar 3lih, c un winbeugsien
<Saff> mais aparament je met mes fichier dans un autre disque dur et je formate c'est mieux
<Saff> je crois
<Saff> hhhhhhh
<Saff> béhy je peut poser une autre question ?
<Saff> madem je suis sur ubuntu
<Neo31> bel flouss le service pour les winbeugsien Saff
<Saff> xD ok je paye (bien sure lé :p )
<Neo31> mais vasy posi :p
<Saff> mais la question
<Saff> est sur ubuntu
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> sure
<Saff> j'ai voulu migrer vers ubuntu mais le prob
<Neo31> en tt K ma nchedouch 3lik
<Saff> je joue des jeux vidéos
<Saff> un gekk quoi
<Neo31> comme
<Neo31> ?
<Saff> geek*
<Saff> cs 1.6
<Saff> wow
<Saff> LOL
<Neo31> lol y a des geek ki jouents pas
<Saff> dota
<Neo31> cs 1.6 et wow ca marche sur linux
<Saff> sont pas des geeks alors :p
<Neo31> dota je connais pas
<Saff> je sais
<Neo31> si si
<Neo31> des vrai geeks
<Saff> geek pas définition
<Saff> sont des gens passioné
<Saff> pas l'informatique
<Saff> et les sciences
<Saff> et les jeux vidéos
<Saff> bon on ret ourne au sujet
<Saff> j'ai installé winex
<Saff> sur mon ubuntu 11
<Saff> mais sa freez
<Saff> des cliques qui marchent pas
<Saff> et le  fps dans le jeu est 6 max 12
<Saff> meme dans le menu a droite
<Saff> plutot a gauche
<Saff> dima n7ésou il freez
<Saff> et bug un peut
<Saff> déja mon pc est foutou
<Saff> 256graphique
<Saff> 2.5Go de ram
<Saff> peintium4
<Saff> alors Neo31
<Neo31> oui P4 gdim
<Neo31> c pas un pc de gamer
<fellag> Neo31, désolé 3al retard xD , sara Saff min jmé3it il microzeft wil winebug xD yé mar7bé yé mar7bé x') on va te convertire vers la voix de la sagesse , celle de la lumière , le chemin vers l'absolution de tes péché d'ancien winzeftien xD rejoint nous ou on te trollera rejoint nous ou dans des cauchemar honté de BSOD ta vie tu finira , rejoint le coté obscur de la force et le man tu lira , le wiki tu consultera et google tu aimera inthammou i
<fellag> nthammou x)
<fellag> la voie ****** FFFFFF u_u'
<Saff> je veut bien
<Neo31> Saff un geek pe faire l'une des activites ke t'as mentionner et pas necessairement toutes
<Saff> mais sans cs je migre pas :/
<Neo31> lol fellag
<Neo31> indhammou indhammou !!!
<Neo31> hhh
<fellag> xD
<Neo31> mella ajwe2 5alit blastik ya sa5ta
<Saff> xD famma miaouth m3ana wéla chniya ?
<Saff> xD
<fellag> héhh Neo31 hana 3odna hana 3odna xD
<fellag> la vie irl mé wélmtnich 7atta heya u_u'
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> zeyed fellag el geek yo93od toul 3omrou geek rahou
<Neo31> echay yejri fi dammna :p
<Saff> coucou
<Saff> une réponse a ma deuxieme question ?
<fellag> eyh geek un jour geek pour toujours wélli fih tabba mé tit5abba ou yé mbadél lé7eya ib lé7eya tichté9ihom lithnin
<fellag> sayé 7fathit darssi Neo31 u_u' xD
<fellag> Saff, laquelle ?
<Saff> ahayka mel fou9
<Saff> ba3d les petit replique sur les geek
 * Neo31 brb
<wissem> fellag: c dur la vie IRL? y'a des cheats pour s'en sortir? :s
<Saff> bon je doit y aller
<Saff> maman vas me couper la tete
<Saff> haya chéhya tayba ;)
<Saff> merci fellag , Neo31 , wissem
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> chbih mazroub esayed
<fellag> re désolé
<fellag> wissem, non y a pas de cheats , m'enfin si
<nizarus> wa9t s7our
<Neo31> lol wissem
<nizarus> ;)
<Neo31> ken ta3raf cheat 9olli
<Neo31> bsr nizarus
<fellag> mais tot ou tard ça te revient les problèmes
<Neo31> ma kaptitikch :)
<fellag> donc deux solutions s'offre a toi les résoudre tout de suite
<fellag> ou bien faire comme moi
<Neo31> ah
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<fellag> un problème délaissé ça fini toujours par se reglé tout seul tant bien que mal ...
<Neo31> lol fellag
<Neo31> nizarus on contacte dhaker de ubuntu-ma ?
<Neo31> pour les ateliers de traduction?
<fellag> salut nizarus :) sa77A chribték ta3 hier , romthanék mabrouk ac du retard , et désolé pour tout a l'heur je suis arrivé en retard mais je me suis ratrappé , enfin je croi ><'
<nizarus> thx fellag à toi de même et pas de soucis
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est qui ?
<Neo31> et tu soit sur le champs pour animer les atliers dans tt les cas
<Neo31> dhaker 3andou un tres bon rank fel ubuntu translation
<Neo31> il a essayer de former une equipe de translation arabe avant pour traduire ubuntu manual
<nizarus> il traduit en arabe ou en français ?
<Neo31> wa9tha 3malt dharbet m3ah moi et qq membres
<Neo31> english > arabe
<nizarus> ah tu as ces coordonnées ?
<nizarus> il est alors meilleur que moi pour parler de la traduc
<Neo31> on a essayer de le contacter sur le chan de leurs loco la3chia mais il ete afk
<Neo31> je pense ke g deja son mail
<Neo31> donc je v chercher sur ma boite email
<Neo31> oui nizarus il ete en charge de l'affaire de ubuntu manual et il a une bonne experience
<Neo31> il ete leader de la petite equipe arabe
<Neo31> heka 3lech g recommander
<Neo31> sinon on aura besoin de toi sur le champ
<Neo31> et lui il pe nous assister a distance :)
<nizarus> il est marocain ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> il fait parti de la loco team ma
<nizarus> cool, alors si tu peux l'avoir et avoir ça confirmation ça sera bien je lui laisse ma place pour animer le classroom
<Neo31> sinon nizarus y a les activites un pe difficiles genre Bugs Packaging et Testing pe etre
<nizarus> moi j'ai déjà contacter l'ancien leader de la team de traduc en arabe pour faire un classromm mais il a refusé
<Neo31> Si on pe faire cette annee du Bugs et Packaging + testing
<nizarus> on peut essayer avec le nouveau
<Neo31> next year on pe faire sur un plus grand echelle et avec tt les activites
<Neo31> oups
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> indhalah daker nous aidera
<Neo31> sinon on a tjr nizarus ;)
<Neo31> bref, si on ne trouve pas des membres tunisiens ou arabes pour animer des ateliers de deboguage et packaging on pe voir des membres international!
<nizarus> <nizarus> le responsable de la traduction en arabe de ubuntu est egyptien
<nizarus> <sarhan> c'est thelinuxer?
<nizarus> <nizarus> je lui ai proposé une fois d'animer une session sur la traduction mais il a refusé
<nizarus> <sarhan> bon sinon je dois contacter mr zied alaya pour ajouter l'event du global jam à la liste internationale?
<nizarus> <nizarus> non je ne pense pas que c'est thelinuxer
<nizarus> <nizarus> https://edge.launchpad.net/~khaledhosny
<nizarus> <sarhan> ok
<nizarus> <nizarus> ah il y a eu un changement : https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-ar
<nizarus> <nizarus> c'est un saoudien maintenant : https://edge.launchpad.net/~damascene
<Neo31> ah nizarus
<Neo31> nous somme en contact avec thelinuxer et l'equipe egyptienne
<Neo31> inchalah on coopere avec eux des que notre event sera confirmee a 100%
<nizarus> oki
<nizarus> tu compte faire le GJ où ?
<Neo31> Universite Privee de Sousse
<Neo31> il on 2 petits labos
<Neo31> et nous auron acces a une grande salle avec un datashow
<Neo31> net 4Mbps
<nizarus> de combien de poste ?
<Neo31> avec possible changement en 8Mbps d'ici septembre
<Neo31> 16 a notre disposition
<Neo31> chaque avec 8 PC
<nizarus> oki
<Neo31> je v contacter bouthaina et anis pour nous preparer un serveur cache (mirroir) locale pour ne pas gaspiller de la bande passante :)
<nizarus> on aura pas besoin d'installer des paquets pour la traduc
<nizarus> sinon il y a le mirroir tunisien ;)
<Neo31> pour l'upgrade et le testing pe etre oui
<Neo31> non nizarus c pas kifkif
<Neo31> 16 PC * mise a jours ca depasse bcp 4Mbps
<nizarus> yep i know
<Neo31> 16 PC * mise a jours sur un mirroir local = une seule mise a jour
<Neo31> donc c tjr mieux, surtout l'internet en tunisie marra el fou9 mara elouta
<Neo31> il vaut mieux optimier et laisser un pe pour le streaming
<Neo31> ou audio conference
<nizarus> tu connais les responsables de UPS ?
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> je fait mon stage laba
<Neo31> g autorisation a faire tt pour organiser cet event
<nizarus> et en contre partie .
<Neo31> reste negociation de l'hebergement
<nizarus> ?
<Neo31> en contre partie pour eux de la pub biensur
<Neo31> sinon pk sponsoriser qq chose
<Neo31> on doit donc mettre leurs logo, qq infos, un lien vers leurs site ou che pa
<nizarus> yep
<Neo31> c logik nizarus
<Neo31> ma y9ala9nech si on fait de la pub non?
<Neo31> surtout ken ywafroulna hebergement
<nizarus> no problemo
<Neo31> pour les membres ki vont se deplacer
<Neo31> je verifie encore demain avec la maison de jeunes sahloul
<Neo31> elyouma kalamt animatrice du club info pr avoir une estimation
<Neo31> ghodwa j'essaye d'avoir des confirmations
<Neo31> mais je doit estimer le nombre des invites
<Neo31> je pense pas que nous pourron heberger plus ke 20 personnes
<Neo31> deja 20 barcha
<Neo31> na3mal estimation 3ala 7seb 15 personnes?
<Neo31> pour l'hebergement
<nizarus> il y aura certainement d'autres qui n'auront pas besoin d'hébergement
<Neo31> oui, moi anis rached ken bach yji wel ness el 9rab on degage
<Neo31> je pe mm prendre 2 personnes avec moi :)
<nizarus> rached peut aider pour l'hébergement peut être
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> je le contact :)
<Neo31> demain
<Neo31> nizarus je cree une page fb pour Ubuntu-TN ? on pourra integrer le chat irc directement sur la page fb et l'utiliser pour annoncer des choses de la ML
<Neo31> g remarquer dernierement que les choses se passent mieux quand on transfer l'information de l'ML a fb
<nizarus> ah, bonne idée :)
<nizarus> en effet on n'a pas une page fun facebook
<Neo31> oui c'est bien ca :)
<Neo31> le group c cool
<nizarus> malgré qu'on risque de ce disperser avec le groupe, la ML etc....
<Neo31> mais la page offre plus d'avantages
<Neo31> on pe mettre les infos vers wiki ml groupe et tout regroupper sur une seule page
<Neo31> c bien pour les new comers
<Neo31> de fb
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ca va disperser un pe les efforts
<Neo31> mais ca a qq avantages en contre partie
<Neo31> acces plus facile au IRC
<Neo31> et regrouppement des infos sur notre communautes
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie
<Neo31> fb d5al fi 7itt
<nizarus> comment
<Neo31> qq problemes 3andi
<Neo31> sur kopete
<Neo31> je check
<Neo31> mm sur web je pe pas fair logout
<Neo31> je verifie
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> je v voir apres
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> ca marche pas le lien ke ta donner nizarus
<Neo31> ahla crack3r
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> <shichemt> crack3r: facebook down 3andek? <<< nizarus
<Neo31> aparament mouch ken eni
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/177570348979735
<Neo31> pass admin nizarus
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> re
<nizarus> re
<nizarus> je confirme que FB dakhel fi 7it
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> <shichemt> crack3r: ils ont dit que le serveur de bd ne repond plus >> source OpFacebook nizarus :)
<nizarus> tu arrive à publier des trucs sur la page ?
<Neo31> g aps verifier encore nizarus
<Neo31> je check les apps a ajouter
<nizarus> oki
<Neo31> nizarus
<Neo31> il vaut mieux utiliser des radios
<Neo31> sinon koll we7id bach y7ott version imaginaire
<Neo31> on met les versions supportes une par une
<Neo31> et on met une option
<Neo31> version non supportee
<Neo31> et une option
<nizarus> je suis juste entrain de tester
<Neo31> version alfa/beta..
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> bref les radio c mieux
<Neo31> comme ca les utilisateur ne peutvent pas ajouter des options du nimpote koi
<nizarus> le partage ne fonctionne pas
<nizarus> bref
<nizarus> comment tu va intégrer le chat ?
<Neo31> iframe ;)
<Neo31> html
<nizarus> oki
<nizarus> vers webchat ?
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> ca sera trop cool
<Neo31> heka 3lech 9otlik avantage pour les new comers
<Neo31> hawka chadden yedd line n7adhrou un bon site
<nizarus> :)
<nizarus> le partage remarche :p
<Neo31> saye
<Neo31> ca atteri direct sur un tab Welcome
<Neo31> ou on va mettre un petit code html
<Neo31> avec des infos images et tt :)
<nizarus> Welcome web page coming soon...
<Neo31> pa defaut ca affiche les annonces faites par les admins de la page
<Neo31> et on pe clicker sur un lien en haut du mur pour afficher les autres
<Neo31> on met koi sur la page d'acceuil nizarus ?
<nizarus> un petit message de bien venu ?
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> oui, in petit message de bienvenue + lien wiki + ML + groupe + comment nous rejoindre
<Neo31> che pas
<nizarus> yep
<Neo31> qq chose de ce genre
<nizarus> j'ai déjà mis ça dans les infos de la page
<nizarus> et c'est bien de les mettre en evidence en accueil
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/177570348979735?sk=info
<Neo31> ca ve pas activer du iframe
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> je met en acceuil en attendant qu'on aura un jolie code html :)
<Neo31> y a une nouvelle option, ils ont desactiver le code html des iframes mais ajouter une option tomatiki pour integer des URLs :)
<Neo31> chat ready nizarus :)
<fbuser> salut a tous :)
<saintGNU> hello
<Neo31> hello saintGNU
<nizarus> ça marche bien :)
<nizarus> hello saintGNU
<nizarus> maintenant je ne répondrai à aucune question sur FB :D
<nizarus> il faut passer par le chat :p
<Neo31> nizarus
<nizarus> yep ?
<Neo31> * Pour les amateurs de Facebook il a notre groupe où nous annonçant nos actions : http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk=group_164107230291794&ap=1 <<< les annonces ywalliw 3al page inchalah
<Neo31> genre new event et tt
<nizarus> oki
<nizarus> le groupe ywalli zayed
<nizarus> déjà qu'il y avait un autre groupe obsolète
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20980618254
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/177570348979735
<nizarus> un autre groupe http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=80641385693
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=203688192886
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/UBUNTU-TUNISIE-VII/112515328766152
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/123032577777763
<Neo31> re
<oix> plop
<elacheche_anis> hey oix
<oix> salut elacheche_anis :) ça va bien ?
<elacheche_anis> hmd ça va :) et toi oix ?
<oix> ba ça va bien bien :) le libre me manque un peu !
<elacheche_anis> :)
<AhmedKaddour> Salut à tous :)
<nizarus> ahla AhmedKaddour
<AhmedKaddour> Merci pour l'invitation Nizar :)
<elacheche_anis> salam AhmedKaddour
<AhmedKaddour> en fait j'avais une question
<nizarus> pas de soucis tu es le bien venu quand tu veux
<AhmedKaddour> ken tnajmou t3awnouni louled :'(
<AhmedKaddour> 3aychek nizar
<AhmedKaddour> en fait voila l'idée
<AhmedKaddour> je dois envoyer de ubuntu à des machines windows des messages kima el net send
<AhmedKaddour> j'ai essayer avec la commande smbclient
<AhmedKaddour> mé chay
<AhmedKaddour> any idea ?
<nizarus> comment tu as utilisé smbclient ?
<elacheche_anis> personnellement j'ai jamais testé une tell chose, mais essaie avec talk peut être ça fonctionne..
<nizarus> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=226041
<AhmedKaddour> en fait y'aura par la suite un fichier php qui va executer ces commandes
<AhmedKaddour> j'ai utilisé smbclient -M ip
<AhmedKaddour> j'essaye ta commande nizar minute
<nizarus> echo 'message' | smbclient -M machineWin
<nizarus> AhmedKaddour, regarde ici aussi : http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=80003
<AhmedKaddour> session request failed
<AhmedKaddour> wall marche mais juste sur les terminaux ubuntu
<nizarus> tu as vérifier si le firewall window$ est ouvert ?
<AhmedKaddour> mmm normalement ca doit resté ouvert
<AhmedKaddour> je vais le desactiver
<AhmedKaddour> mais apparament ca marche
<AhmedKaddour> Merciiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<AhmedKaddour> chehya tayba louled
<nizarus> explique nous ech 3malt
<nizarus> AhmedKaddour, explique nous ech 3malt :)
<elacheche_anis> aya salam nizarus et oix w chéhya taiba :)
<oix> elacheche_anis, saha ftorek ;)
<elacheche_anis> thx oix Tchuss :)
<sarhan> bonjour tout le monde
<sarhan> hey Neo31 jit fi wa9tek
<Neo31> ahla sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> ya moi sabri et oix qui peuvent animer des activités
<oix> plop Neo31 re sarhan
<Neo31> ahla oix
<Neo31> sarhan on prefere qq1 who is already involved
<oix> ça va bien ?
<Neo31> kima daker
<Neo31> mathalan
<sarhan> daker mridh il peut pas
<Neo31> oui ca va oix :)
<sarhan> oix va venir au UGJ :)
<Neo31> oui sma3t bel 7keya
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> mais daker mridh tawa mouch en sepembre sarhan
<Neo31> et il pe faire a distance aussi :)
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> mais pour la traduction
<sarhan> on a deja nizarus
<Neo31> g parler avec nizarus
<sarhan> moi aussi
<sarhan> il a dit qu'il pouvait animer un classroom sur la translation
<Neo31> il pe laisser ca place a daker s'il sera dispo et nizarus nous assistera kan mm :)
<sarhan> je vais voir avec daker
<Neo31> oui je c sarhan
<sarhan> mais il se connecte tard
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> eni nashar
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> taw nkalmou
<sarhan> sinon
<sarhan> pour les truc du testing et de l'upgrade
<sarhan> je peux tester chez moi
<sarhan> ces jours la
<Neo31> sinon on va selectionner un assistant pour chaque activiter
<sarhan> et refaire une demo le jour J
<sarhan> deja elsbe7 j'ai téléchargé l'iso de l'alpha 3 ubuntu
<Neo31> son role sera d'assister l'animateur et les utilisateur et de tt apprendre a propos de l'activite
<Neo31> apres il se chargera d'annimer UGJ pour l'annee prochaine
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<nizarus> oix, va venir de l'algérie ?
<oix> nizarus, oui
<Neo31> g rapporter un bug aussi lors de l'install d'une alpha
<Neo31> ahla nizarus
<nizarus> oix, cool
<sarhan> oix, ne ramene pas ton cousin :P
<nizarus> ahla Neo31
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> je check si g recu une reponse men 3and mehdi ou zied
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> nizarus, mawale m'a ajouté au groupe :)
<nizarus> sarhan, oui j'ai lu ça :)
<Neo31> nizarus est ce possible de mettre plus qu'un seul moderateur?
<nizarus> il y a beaucoup de ressources à administrer : launchpad, irc, ML, FB, Forum....
<Neo31> plus qu'un seul moderateur par ressource
<nizarus> il faut vous organiser faire des équipes d'admins et demander à faire la passation
<Neo31> je parle surtout de ML et Launchpad
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> sinon
<nizarus> Neo31, il est recommender toujours d'avoir plus d'une personne
<sarhan> pour la page qui est admin?
<nizarus> moi je parle d'équipe
<Neo31> moi et nizarus sarhan
<sarhan> ah ok
<nizarus> Neo31, j'ai ajouté Imen aussi
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> Neo31, je vais ajouter l'event sur le loco directory
<Neo31> parfait
<nizarus> je t'ajoute sarhan
<Neo31> brb
 * Neo31 brb
<sarhan> nizarus, pas besoin 3 personnes suffisent
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> +1 pour sarhan :p il est bien actif :)
<Neo31> un oeil de plus sur la page
<nizarus> c'est déjà fait
<sarhan> sinon Neo31 les gars de l'egypt vont faire le global jam que le 2 septembre
<nizarus> chaque ressource doit avoir une équipe de 3 à 5 admins
<sarhan> une question hors sujet
<nizarus> +1 sarhan : pour une première tentative UGJ on peut commencer par une journée
<sarhan> alors Neo31 on fait 3 jours ou une journée?
<nizarus> ça nous évite le problème d'hébergement
<Neo31> je c pas, si on a suffisament d'animateurs pk pas 3 journees ;)
<sarhan> et le budget Neo31 ?
<Neo31> yes they can. but yes we do ;)
<nizarus> mais si on trouve un programme qui remplit 3 jours ....
<Neo31> normal pk un sponsor sarhan !?
<sarhan> Neo31, au lieu de faire un event de 3 jours le sponsor nous aidera pour un prochain event
<Neo31> budget en fin de compte pas grande chose, hebergement pour ceux qui vient de loins
<sarhan> et les boissons / nouriture?
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> exemple concret sarhan
<sarhan> mahou elzemna nefr7ou bihom
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> oui y aura des boissons inchalah
<Neo31> je v negocier ces points
<Neo31> mais il faut faire une estimation du nombre
<sarhan> nizarus, Neo31 si l'un de vous peut ajouter l'event sur le loco http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/add/?global_event_id=1011 moi j'ai pas pu
<Neo31> et surtout surtout confirmer des animateurs
<Neo31> a propos
<Neo31> si mehdi et zied ne seront pas dispo
<Neo31> tu peut animer quels sessions sarhan ?
<sarhan> testing et upgrade from natty to onaric
<Neo31> od5ol fi equipe de testing et upgrade alors et commence a contribuer pour avoir un pe d'experience
<sarhan> c ce que je suis entrain de faire
<Neo31> yo93dilna Bugs et packaging
<sarhan> y a quelqu'un qui a fait un classroom ici sur le packaging
<sarhan> je c pas qui
<sarhan> mais faut lui demander
<Neo31> sarhan pk on essaye de faire 3 jours et pas 1 : on a fait de la traduction et documentation avant. temps d'ajouter de nouvelles activites
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> oui ca ete zied sarhan
<sarhan> ah
<Neo31> g deja envoyer un mail
<sarhan> il peut pas venir mahou
<Neo31> il n'ai pas en tunisie mais je pense qu'il peut aider a distance, je n'ai pas eux une confirmation finale pour le moment
<Neo31> ca sera un pe difficile de venir sarhan
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> tu parle de darkwise?
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> il est en france je crois
<Neo31> si c'est bien Zied Abid
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> faut chercher quelqu'un d'autre
<sarhan> je fais un appel sur le mailing list?
<nizarus> Neo31, ce groupe n'est plus actif http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=20980618254
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> animateur session Bugs et Animateur session packaging
<sarhan> Bon je travaille aussi sur le site j'ai fini le theming quesque tu en pense? http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<Neo31> sarhan et ce que ca supporte un dropdown menu le theme heka ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui tu veux un demo?
<Neo31> 5ater famma barcha lienet mawjoudine ken fel pied de page
<sarhan> ti lé
<Neo31> irc planet et wiki
<sarhan> hedeka 5ater bdit bel pied de page
<sarhan> qui 3malt elcodage
<Neo31> ah ok
<Neo31> bonne continuation
<sarhan> bech n'ajoutihom fel primary menu
<sarhan> deja enti ki tchouf elien tal9ah ubuntu-tn.org
<nizarus> bon wa9t hazzen 9offa tawwa :p
<nizarus> @++
<sarhan> a+ nizarus
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> a plus nizarus
<Neo31> sarhan t'as pas encore envoyer le theme drupal
<sarhan> Neo31, na3tik elversion modifiée walla l'originale?
<sarhan> l'originale ne fonctionne pas sur drupal 7
<sarhan> 5oudh la version eli fel ftp mak t'as acces
<Neo31> les 2 si possible
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> het la version modifiee
<Neo31> et contribue a la version originale si tu pe
<sarhan>  /html/themes/ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> hawka 7ott sarhan @ ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, je leur ai donné la solution au bug mais ils sont pas actifs
<Neo31> a3mal patch
<Neo31> sinon un fork
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> 9alouli eli léhi bel projet 3ayech fel ghaba :P
<Neo31> lool
<sarhan> wallah kima na7kilek
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> c un RMS ?
<Neo31> xD
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> hhh
<sarhan> il a juste un netbook et une clé 3g
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> il se connecte 1 fois par mois walla 7aja haka
<Neo31> eyh ma tnajamch ta3mal contribution de code walla fork?
<Neo31> si ca marche tres ralentie les choses pk pas faire un fork!
<sarhan> 5aterni léhi fi 7ajet o5ra pour le moment
<sarhan> ama taw en3awenhom
<Neo31> yep
<sarhan> pour le dev du projet
<Neo31> k
<Neo31> je passe un lien de test
<Neo31> sarhan  : http://pastebin.com/YF1x6v2c
<Neo31> email de confirmation
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> oui
<sarhan> c'est excellent
<sarhan> mais après
<sarhan> on aura plus besoin de confirmation
<sarhan> quand j'ajouterai le site sur launchpad
<Neo31> http://pastebin.com/JG567118
<Neo31> sarhan essaye de mettre le wiki dans une iframe :)
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> je vais le faire tout de suite
<Neo31> en iframe mais sans la barre de modules a gauche kan on est sur le lien des pages wiki
<Neo31> take your time sarhan c juste des remarques
<sarhan> j'etais entrain d'ajouter les menus
<sarhan> donc
<sarhan> je peux lefaire maintenant
<Neo31> anytime :)
<Neo31> ca roule tres bien :)
<Neo31> le launchepad mod
<Neo31> wislitik l'erreur sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, quelle erreur?
<Neo31> voir 2eme lien pastebin
<sarhan> Neo31, probleme de droit d'acces je vais le regler
<Neo31> comment re produire : inscrire un compte avec launchpad et cliker sur le lien de confirmation envoye par mail, atterissage sur la page (modifier mon compte), remplir qq infos et une photo, enregistrer : bump erreur
<Neo31> un autre bug sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, tayech
<Neo31> g configurer mon compte en anglais mais c tjr en francais
<sarhan> Neo31, brabi 5 minute
<Neo31> mm page, (mon compte > modifier > anglais > enregistrer : tjr en francais
<sarhan> pour regler le premier bug
<Neo31> take ur time
<Neo31> hawka 3andi le log des remarques
<sarhan> je vais ouvrir un  groupe launchpad pour le site
<sarhan> ca permettera de faire la traduction
<sarhan> ainsi que le signalement de bug
<sarhan> quesque tu en pense?
<Neo31> iframe wiki : assensceur horizental (essaye sur un ecran full HD 1920x1080)
<Neo31> est ce possible de modifier le theme pr avoir une largeur dynamique?
<Neo31> au moin pr le contenu de la page et pa le menu et pied de page
<Neo31> vasy sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, oui je peux changer  la largeur
<Neo31> si tu c comment faire
<sarhan> je peux mettre un min et un max
<Neo31> j'ecri "wiki" dans le box de recherche et voila le resultat :
<Neo31> Accès refusé
<Neo31> Vous n'êtes pas autorisé(e) à accéder à cette page.
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux retester l'upload
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, attends ne touche pas le search 9a3ed enbarbech fel code mte3ou
<Neo31> un autre bug (NB les pages pastebin ca va expirer dans 24 heures donc prend une copie si tu a besoin) : http://pastebin.com/ppFv4ehq
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> le deuxieme bug hani we7el fih
<sarhan> juste apré le search
<sarhan> aman nadhemli les bugs
<Neo31> mm erreur sur le link de la page d'acceuilet wiki aussi
<Neo31> ok :) le soir j'essaye
<Neo31> xD
<Neo31> haw 3andna le log
<Neo31> 5ankamal ntesti chwaya w fasi3 mouch mtawal barcha :)
<sarhan> 7atta ena fase3
<sarhan> nahbet 9bal mayoufa elmetro
<sarhan> hanay nzid draj ou nemchi ndawech
<Neo31> ca marche tjr pa l'upload de pic
<Neo31> t ou sarhan ?
<sarhan> fel search ena
<sarhan> stana
<sarhan> brabi
<Neo31> sarhan juste pr info (pr ne pas avoir des confli) je v creer un repertoire forums ta7t el instalation drupal et je v creer des tables avec un prefix pour les forums sur la mm base, donc ma tfasa5ch el dossier et ses tables
<Neo31> inchalah d'ici demain matni ca sera fait
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> ena hani mechi ncho9 fatri m3a slim khan
<sarhan> taw na7kiou 3al global jam
<sarhan> ou enchouf ken enejmou na3mlou 7ajet
<sarhan> haya bye
<sarhan> a+
<sarhan> chahya tayba
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-12
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan sra9tlik fichier config drupal. c bon ca marche la DB :)
<Neo31> ghachitni fel DBname :p
<Neo31> dead walk here ?
<shichemt> Neo31: sup buddy
<Neo31> nothin special
<Neo31> bon
<Neo31> there is somethings
<Neo31> UGJ
<Neo31> forum
<Neo31> site web en developement
<Neo31> nouvelle page fb officielle
<Neo31> :)
<shichemt> link
<Neo31> ca avance petit a petit :)
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> link to website https://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/
<Neo31> forum not yet available
<Neo31> c encore en alfa
<Neo31> on ouvre version beta des qu'un bon % du site et du forum sera pret inchalah
<shichemt> 7low
<shichemt> mech 5ayeb ;)
<shichemt> Neo31: Accueil et pas acceuil ;)
<Neo31> ok shichemt
<Neo31> je passe a sarhan
<Neo31> il s'occupe du site, moi du forum
<shichemt> ah ok
<Neo31> g fait une session de testing la3chia tala3na qq bugs, hawka ychoufilhom fi 7all
<Neo31> :)
<shichemt> Neo31: ken test7a9 7aja fel page fb
<Neo31> sinon ken 3andik ay remarques 9olli eni walla sarhan :)
<shichemt> je suis là ;)
<Neo31> oui shichemt
<Neo31> partagi
<Neo31> fait passer l'info surtout pour ceux qui sont interesses
<shichemt> oui
<Neo31> g partager sur qq groupes fb
<Neo31> on a 86 user fi a9al men 24h je pense
<Neo31> mais c encore peu
<shichemt> passe la page fan
<Neo31> 1mn
<Neo31> shichemt https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/177570348979735
<shichemt> aw c bon
<Neo31> :)
<wissem> Neo31: yo
<wissem> mouch kén ta3mlou wiki wa7da o5ra 5ir?
<wissem> https://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/?q=node/3
<wissem> meme contenu juste tintgriwha fel site
<Neo31> yo wissem
<Neo31> oui wissem
<Neo31> ;)
<Neo31> on termine le dev puis on va prendre des decisions inchalah
<Neo31> on va essayer de tt centraliser sur le site
<Neo31> :)
<wissem> good
<Neo31> on aura besoin de testeurs wissem :)
<Neo31> pour le moment c pas encore pret, mais ca va pas durer longtemps inchalah
<wissem> humm
<wissem> qui utilise xfce ici?
<Neo31> kde
<crack3r> kde, too
<Fanen> gnome ^^
<sarhan> bonjour nizarus
<nizarus> ahla sarhan
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan & nizarus
<sarhan> salem elacheche_anis
<nizarus> ahla elacheche_anis
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, heureusement il y a la touche tab :) sinon personne ne citera ton pseudo
<elacheche_anis> looooool nizarus
<elacheche_anis> anis est réservé, c'est pourquoi j'utilise elacheche_anis :)
<sarhan> 7ot un nickname
<sarhan> lezem esmek howa?
<sarhan> 7ot msekni :D
<elacheche_anis> j'utilise toujours mon nom comme nickname :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> c'est bon comme ça sarhan :p :p XD
<sarhan> lé ya weldi ti ahou atwel -.-
<ubuntiste-msakni> hhhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> 5ali ama ubuntiste walla msekni ama moch elzouz
<ubuntiste-msakni> sarhan, nizarus quelqu'un entre vous a testé la clé TT!!
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni, ah ya deux jours mon amis m'a demandé comment  la faire fonctionner sur ubuntu
<nizarus> ubuntiste-msakni, c'est encore plus long que le premier :)
<nizarus> non j'ai pas testé
<ubuntiste-msakni> sarhan, voilà j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé quelques info, si ton ami cherche encore une méthoe essaie l'une de ces méthode et dit moi la résultat :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> http://www.facebook.com/groups/tunisiaopensource/?view=permalink&id=267964943218285
<sarhan> nizarus, on a dépassé 25 fans dans la page donc facebook ne permet d'avoir une url simplifié
<sarhan> nizarus, je mets facebook.com/ubuntu-tn ?
<nizarus> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> nizarus, j'ai pas le droit de mettre le caractere - je fais facebook.com/ubuntutn?
<nizarus> akhhhhhhhhhh :/
<nizarus> c'est pas grave
<sarhan> nizarus, enmaredh bel asla elfergha -.-
<sarhan> ama n5af enbalbezha ou ba3d facebook bouladé mayraj3ouch
<nizarus> sarhan, pas de soucis
<nizarus> mais c'est pas obligatoire de me demander quoi faire
<ubuntiste-msakni> nizarus, vient à #cullt stp
<nizarus> si tu pense que ce que tu fait est bien fait le
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> donc la page est accessible via l'url https://www.facebook.com/UbuntuTunisie
<nizarus> pour des actions où tu hésite tu peux toujours retourner vers la ML et demander l'avis de la communauté ;)
<nizarus> très bon choix UbuntuTunisie
<sarhan> c'est en accord avec le nom de la page
<nizarus> mar7ba bik adn
<adn> ou bik, 3aychek
<sarhan> salut adn :)
<adn> salut !
<adn> tous ces gens sont des dév ubuntu tunisiens ?
<sarhan> ubuntiste-msakni, rit l'asémi kifeh tji !
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey adn :) welcome.. lol sarhan
<sarhan> je ne suis pas dév et on est pas tous tunisiens
<sarhan> EgyParadox est egyptien et bemawi francais
<nizarus> adn, non des membres de la communauté
<adn> plus on est de fous ;-)
<nizarus> pas tous des dev
<EgyParadox> bemawi?
<sarhan> oups sorry for pinging EgyParadox :(
<ubuntiste-msakni> sarhan, dima mar3oub mil les ping hhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> meli jé le5er 3mali 3arka welit ma
<sarhan> ma3adech enpingi
<ubuntiste-msakni> hhhhhhh
<nizarus> adn, notre communauté compte organiser un UbuntuGlobalJam
<nizarus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<nizarus> l'objectif est de réunir un groupe et travailler ensemble sur un truc (traduction, packaging, bug, ....)
<adn> aïe, c'est juste après mon départ !
<nizarus> oui :)
<nizarus> mais mehdi sera là ?
<adn> non
<adn> il part autour du 25
<nizarus> il part le 25 aout ?
<adn> oui
<nizarus> akhhhhhhhhhh pas de chance
<adn> faites-le deux semaines avant et on se bougera les fesses :-)
<nizarus> en fait c'est un truc à l'échelle internationale
<nizarus> adn, ça t'intéresse d'animer un classroom "initiation au packaging"
<adn> nizarus: complètement, oui !
<nizarus> ahla Neo31 (read the log)
<adn> mais ce week-end là, je suis invité à un mariage...
<adn> mes week-ends sont coincés, en septembre
<nizarus> adn, ça se passe généralement par irc sur le salon #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<adn> pourquoi pas, oui
<adn> en plus, je peux sponsoriser des uploads dans Debian
<nizarus> très bien propose nous une date et on fera le nécessaire
<nizarus> adn, je te présente Neo31 un des coordinateurs de notre communauté
<nizarus> Neo31, je te présente adn un dev Debian
<nizarus> ping Neo31
<adn> le mieux, c'est dans les jours qui viennent
<adn> genre ce week-end
<adn> ou le prochain
<adn> après, je vais avoir du boulot
<adn> salut Neo31
<ubuntiste-msakni> adn nice to meet you, et @+ inchallah je serai présent le jours du classroom :) salam nizarus, adn & Neo31
<adn> à bientôt inchallah
<nizarus> pas de soucis adn regarde la date qui te convient le mieux
<nizarus> laisse nous juste le temps de propager l'information pour avoir le max de monde présent
<nizarus> il nous faut au moins une semaine
<adn> disons vendredi 19 août ou samedi 20 août ?
<Neo31> salut
<Neo31> pong nizarus
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> salut adn
<Neo31> salut nizarus
<Neo31> dsl je vien d'arriver du boulo :)
<Neo31> 5 mn je read the log
<sarhan_> re
<sarhan_> hmm sarhan is a ghost :/
<nizarus> adn, tu peux même choisir au milieu de la semaine :)
<nizarus> adn, il y a une seule contrainte l'horaire
<adn> nizarus: comme vous voulez
<adn> il faut le faire quand ?
<nizarus> si on veut le faire le soir (ce qui est préférable) les membres préfèrent que ça soit après les trawi7
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> adn UGJ sera du 2 au 4 septembre
<Neo31> on peut essayer de faire a distance si tu as une cam et un micro
<Neo31> sinon pour le classroom anytime avant septembre :)
<Neo31> nizarus a propos l'horraire, nous sommes en ramadan
<Neo31> quel est le meilleur horaire, je c pa
<Neo31> adn quel horraire te convien le mieux?
<nizarus> les trawi7 se terminent vers 22h45
<Neo31> ou plutot propose 2 horraires et on va choisir un
<adn> Neo31: du 2 au 4 je ne serai pas dispo
<adn> nizarus: on peut faire ça à 23h, bien sûr
<Neo31> mm pas a distance adn? juste une demi journee pas 3 jours
<adn> Neo31: je ne serai pas chez moi
<adn> Neo31: je serai à un mariage à 300 km de chez moi
<adn> le 2, je serai en déplacement à l'étranger de 5h30 à 21h :-(
<adn> le 3, je serai au mariage
<adn> le 4, je serai de retour du mariage dans l'après-midi
<adn> à essayer de souffler :-)
<adn> vous savez tout
<adn> en revanche, on peut faire un class-room d'ici là sans pb
<adn> on peut proposer deux horaires
<adn> 16h30-18h30 (pour faire patienter les jeûneurs)
<adn> 23h-1h
<adn> vendredi ou samedi prochain
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> adn, cool
<Neo31> oui
<nizarus> moi je propose vendredi 19 de 23h à 1h
<Neo31> ok
<adn> très bien
<adn> mets-moi en Cc, si tu veux bien
<Neo31> adn quels classroom tu pe faire ?
<adn> packaging, je pense
<Neo31> voila les activites a cibler https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> Neo31, initiation packaging
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bien
<adn> alors le vrai truc, c'est que je suis DD
<adn> que j'ai une Debian
<adn> ça devrait pas changer grand chose
<Neo31> t'as une VM ! :)
<adn> puisqu'on va bosser sur un paquet tunisianpkg ;-)
<adn> un Hello World de base
<adn> ptet avec un configure
<Neo31> adn le but est de faire des contributions (sur launchpad je pense) ?
<Neo31> bref qq chose de pratique
<adn> je ne suis pas familier des outils Ubuntu
<Neo31> nizarus tu peut nous guider cote comment contribuer sur launch pad ?
<adn> le but est d'être capable, sur un nouveau paquet, de faire dh_make
<adn> de proprifier le dossier debian/
<Neo31> ok adn
<adn> en virant les fichiers inutiles
<adn> en complétant les fichiers utiles
<nizarus> Neo31, on va profiter de la présence de adn pour faire une initiation packaging
<adn> et d'être capable de faire dpkg-buildpackage
<Neo31> tu t'opccupe du packaging
<Neo31> oui c ca nizarus
<Neo31> ok adn
<Neo31> ca marche
<nizarus> Neo31, indépendament du UGJ
<adn> et lintian
<adn> Ubuntu classroom ?
<adn> prévu 19 août 2011 de 16:30 à 18:30
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<adn> oops, les deux dernières lignes sont de trop ;-)
<Neo31> d'accord :)
<Neo31> merci infiniment adn :)
<adn> après, les plus curieux pourront voir comment installer un chroot pour être sûr d'avoir un paquet propre
<nizarus> adn, de 23h à 1h
<adn> je préparerai une présentation PDF d'ici là
<adn> avec toutes les étapes
<Neo31> :)
<adn> ça facilitera le suivi
<Neo31> adn tu veut utiliser un micro avec cam en parallele avec le chan IRC? tu passe les commandes et tt sur IRC et on gagne du temps avec le micro :)
<adn> on pourrait, éventuellement, oui
<nizarus> Neo31, c'est pas la peine de compliquer la tâche et ce concentrer sur un seul truc
<nizarus> IRC
<adn> mais je vais beaucoup parler français dans ce cas
<adn> irc est peut-être plus pratique
<Neo31> nizarus y a des services pret pour faire ca
<Neo31> ustream par exemple
<adn> et permettra de répondre à quelques questions en query
<Neo31> juste adn utilisera le micro
<Neo31> ok
<nizarus> ok
<Neo31> comme vous voulais
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> elli tchoufouh
<adn> on peut faire un test vendredi soir
<adn> juste tous les trois
<adn> test technique
<adn> et on verra ce qui est le plus pratique
<Neo31> ok
<adn> jeudi soir, pardon
<adn> pas vendredi, ce sera trop tard
<Neo31> je serai sur le chan inchalah
<adn> RDV jeudi à 23h pour décider de la technique ?
<adn> doit y avoir des services pour changer de page sur un diaporama pour plusieurs personnes en même temps, non ?
<adn> pour pas s'encombrer d'une webcam
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> je v chercher adn
<Neo31> y a webcamstudio pour creer une cam virtuel du desktop
<Neo31> mais je pense ke c pas pratique
<Neo31> (implementation pe etre un pe difficile) je v tester inchalah
<Neo31> t'as quelle version debian adn ?
<adn> http://www.slideshare.net/
<adn> Neo31: unstable
<Neo31> oui adn
<Neo31> slideshare
<Neo31> mais tu doit dire nous sommes sur kel slide
<nizarus> adn, on peut envoyer la diapo sur la ML et la mettre en ligne pur être téléchargé
<adn> Neo31: ah, ok :-(
<adn> nizarus: oui
<adn> nizarus: je pensais à un truc en direct
<adn> en plus
<Neo31> on pe faire les 2
<nizarus> en direct on suivera tes explications sur le chan
<adn> ok !
<Neo31> adn d'ici jeudi on aura une tres bonne solution technique inchalah :)
<adn> héhé
<Neo31> sinon y a le chan et on partage le slid sur le wiki :)
<nizarus> adn, donc tu confirme Classroom Initiation au Packaging le Vendredi 19/08/2011 à 23h00 durée 2h00
<adn> oui
<Neo31> parfait
<Neo31> adn
<Neo31> t'es en contacte avec mehdi?
<Neo31> tu peut voir la possibilite de faire un classroom Bug tracking par mehdi?
<nizarus> adn, les prérequis pour ce classroom ?
<Neo31> +1 nizarus
<nizarus> je fais l'annonce sur la ML Neo31
<Neo31> go ahead :)
<Neo31> on passe lannonce sur la page UGJ apres pour que les membres interesse ya7dhrou fel classroom :)
<nizarus> adn, passe moi ton mail en PM pour te CC
<nizarus> mail sent
<Neo31> good
<nizarus> event FB ?
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> comme ca ceux qui vont venir auron deja une idee sur la packaging et apres on s'occupe de la contribution et non pas de refaire le mm classroom
<Neo31> kes tu pense!?
<nizarus> c'est ça mon idée Neo31 :)
<Neo31> oui nizarus
<Neo31> on  envoie un message sur la page de l'event alors :)
<nizarus> je crée l'event FB ?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> vasy
<Neo31> creer un nouveau event
<Neo31> pour le classroom
<nizarus> Neo31, tu peux ajouter le chan classroom dans la page FB
<Neo31> et on doit annoncer l'event du classroom sur la page de l'event UGJ aussi pour que tout le monde soit au couran du classroom :)
<Neo31> ah
<Neo31> je m'en occupe
<nizarus> Neo31, on risque d'avoir des anglophones
<Neo31> au pire des cas si c pas possible, je remplace l'onglet chat par classroom sur la page lors du classroom, apres nraja3ha chat kif nkammlou :)
<Neo31> pk des anglophones ?
<nizarus> si tu fait ça sur la page UGJ
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> la page de l'EVENT UGJ nizarus
<Neo31> l'event ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> pas international
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> ici https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=258527240833917
<nizarus> ah i see :)
<nizarus> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=224816880897451
<Neo31> got the invite :)
<Neo31> adn quel sont les requirements pour venir au classroom?
<Neo31> les connaissances de base!?
<sarhan> Neo31 je passe juste pour te dire que j'essaye de creer un theme pour le forum ressemblant à celui du site
 * Neo31 daye5
<Neo31> sarhan te casse pas la tete avec le theme mnt
<sarhan> ti c facile à faire
<Neo31> si tu ve te casser la tete avec l'integration forum drupal vasy
<sarhan> juste du css
<Neo31> sinon je v faire apres
<sarhan> Neo31, l'integration ne va pas fonctionner ! le plugin n'est pas du tout compatible drupal 7
<Neo31> tsaraf
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> et l'iframe est moche
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> bech enjareb en standalone
<sarhan> mais 9olt avant
<sarhan> n7otou un theme
<sarhan> plus propre
<Neo31> on verra
<Neo31> itlha bel site
<Neo31> on s'occupe du forum apres
<Neo31> sarhan essaye de creer une solution de traduction pour traduire le contenue
<sarhan> la traduction du contenu du site?
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> les articles et tt
<Neo31> les pages ...
<Neo31> pour avoir des version francaises mais aussi traduire le contenue des pages et articles importants
<sarhan> ca existe deja sur drupal
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> che pas comment faire sur drupal
<sarhan> hani 9otlek ena
<sarhan> c dispo
<Neo31> g utiliser un module pour faire avant sur joomla
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> whatever
<sarhan> pour la traduction du contenu
<Neo31> il faut utiliser cette options en tt K
<sarhan> on utilise launchpad?
<Neo31> je c pa
<Neo31> ya3mal alah
<Neo31> a3tini on test mnt
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> hani njareb fi integration phpbb e5er
<Neo31> comment traduite c un autre probleme
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> asma3 sarhan
<Neo31> rakaz 3al site tawa
<Neo31> forums je pense pa ke c tres important
<sarhan> ah ok
<Neo31> ca va consommer tes effort et ton temps
<sarhan> bon choufli 7keyet el changement de langue
<sarhan> ou tasti le search
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bdew yokthrou 3lia les taches fel 5idma hal ayamet 9rib nihbil
<Neo31> bach nwalli na3mal war9a n7ott fiha el 7ajet elli lezim nraka7hom
<Neo31> je prend note inchalah ntestihom le soir sarhan
<sarhan> tu peux pas tawa?
<sarhan> 5ali en9admou
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> search :
<Neo31> Access denied
<Neo31> You are not authorized to access this page.
<Neo31> mm bug
<sarhan> pff
<sarhan> :/
<sarhan> prb du theme mela
<Neo31> momken 5ater ma 3andnech du contenue
<Neo31> articles et tt
<Neo31> che pa
<Neo31> t sure problem du theme
<sarhan> Neo31, non ca marche chez les admin
<Neo31> baddal theme w taw n3awed ntesti
<Neo31> c pas un probleme de theme normalement
<Neo31> chnouwa t7ib ntesti fel langue
<Neo31> l'erreur mte3 changement de langue ?
<sarhan> wi
<Neo31> same error
<Neo31> check pv
<sarhan> :/
<Neo31> dawarthha cablage w achghal che99a sarhan xD
<sarhan> Neo31, hhh
<nizarus> adn, je t'invite à t'inscrire sur notre ML https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-tn
<adn> y a beaucoup de trafic ?
<nizarus> adn, oui :)
<adn> ok, alors je vais le faire proprement ;-)
<nizarus> un bon filtre et hop :)
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai reglé le bug du search! du moins j'ai trouvé une solution
<adn> nizarus: voilà :-)
<EgyParadox> is the event in french?
<adn> I think so
<adn> but you should be able to follow
<EgyParadox> the session
<adn> I'll talk about the basics mentioned in the Debian New Maintainer guide (without any Debian-specific aspects)
<EgyParadox> 100% french?
<adn> on IRC, I can switch easily to English
<adn> if you don't understand something
<EgyParadox> ok
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> je test ds une minutes
<Neo31> minute*
<sarhan> attend
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> je modifie le css du search :)
<Neo31> c pas important le css
<Neo31> je teste les droit d'acces
<sarhan> go
<Neo31> apres je v voir le css
<sarhan> ca marche normalement
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> bravo sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> bon il reste le bug du choix de langue
<sarhan> hani bech engedou tawa
<Neo31> anytime
<Neo31> je go moi
<Neo31> ko
<Neo31> achghal che99a le cablage :/
<sarhan> :P
<sarhan> des cables rj11?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> RJ45
<Neo31> mais we7line fel molures
<Neo31> wel chignol
<Neo31> w visset
<Neo31> w 9asset
<Neo31> w 7ala
<Neo31> mizilna ma kamalnech bach nabdew n3adiw fel cables
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> mizel un lab w noss :)
<Neo31> haya good luck sarhan
<Neo31> je degage
<Neo31> nitfa9ad mail w fb w nafsa3
<Neo31> chehia tayba adn EgyParadox nizarus sarhan :)
<sarhan> chahya tayba Neo31 et good luck
<sarhan> Neo31, le bug de langue est reglé !
<EgyParadox> salam
<EgyParadox> ana mashi
<sarhan> EgyParadox, chahya tayba !
<nizarus> chahya tayba Neo31
<adn> Neo31: merci, toi aussi !
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-tn to: Salon IRC de la LoCo Team approuvée ubuntu-tn : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam  | Historique du Canal : http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/  |***  Prochain cours "Initiation au Packaging le  19/08/2011 à 23h00 (GMT+1) dans le salon #ubuntu-tn-clasroom ***|| Prochaine réunion le --/--/----  à --:-- ||
<Goldenscorp> salut adn bemawi Houssem machour_ nizarus sarhan wissem zied
<sarhan> ahla Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ca va sarhan
<Goldenscorp> ?
<sarhan> hmd wenti?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci
<adn> salut
<Neo31> salut , pas de koi adn
<Neo31> hek mizilt lenna, 9rib yadhan el mighrib adn :)
<sarhan> salut Neo31
<Neo31> salut sarhan
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek
<Neo31> u 2
<sarhan> tnejem etastili si le changement de langue fonctionne ou pas?
<Neo31> je test koi fel langue walla c bon ?
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ca marche le changement de langue sarhan
<sarhan> good
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> mais ca affiche l'erreur elli copithelik
<sarhan> je c
<sarhan> l9it la cause
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> ?
<sarhan> ca vient du input de pass
<sarhan> mahou on se connecte via launchpad on a pas de password
<Neo31> still have the same error
<sarhan> Neo31, language is changing?
<Neo31> ah!
<Neo31> sure men 9bal titbadal el langue
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est pas grave à la fin de la periode de testing je désactiverai les messages d'erreur
<Neo31> g deja tester
<Neo31> ok
<Goldenscorp> resalut Neo31 sarhan
<Neo31> salut Goldenscorp
<sarhan> Neo31, le theme phpbb 9rib ya7dher :)
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<shichemt> test
<Neo31> pong shichemt
<shichemt> ping Neo31
<shichemt> le bot n'update pas les logs :]
<Neo31> a bon!
<Neo31> non shichemt y a un petit decalage
<Neo31> mais sinon ca marche
<Neo31> verifie dans qq minutes
<Neo31> si ca marche pas 9olli :)
<Neo31> on pe l'annoncer sur #ubuntu
<shichemt> ok ;)
<shichemt> je vais sortir de fb :D
<Goldenscorp> re
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> welcome back
<Goldenscorp> injim in3awin fi grapique du notre site
<Goldenscorp> ping Neo31 sarhan
<Neo31> Goldenscorp famma demande de contribution graphique sur ML
<Neo31> pour la page facebook
<Neo31> voir si tu pe aider
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, mar7bé bik !
<sarhan> on a besoin aussi pour le forum
<sarhan> les logos des topics
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Neo31> je pense ke imen s'en occupe (mais je pe pas confirmer) elle cherche des images libres je pense
<Neo31> sources d'images libres
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  m3ndich facebook
<Neo31> ML
<sarhan> Neo31 dima yensa :P
<Neo31> koi sarhan ?
<Goldenscorp> ok
<sarhan> eli Goldenscorp ma3andouch facebook
<Neo31> sarhan on n'as pas encore fixer les catagories et forums a mettre en place, comment decider les graphiques que nosu auron besoin ?
<sarhan> Neo31 non j'ai juste dis les besoins
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> Goldenscorp famma topic de contribution graphique sur ML
<sarhan> j'ai prb avec phpbb
<Neo31> et tu pe commencer a preparer un poster pour Ubuntu Global Jam
<sarhan> quand je modifie le theme elzemni enpurgi le cache pour voir la modification
<sarhan> et quand je modifie le css 3ada wa9tha elzemni enreinstalli le theme
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan essaye de modifier le theme en local
<Neo31> sur un serveur lamp ou qq chose
<sarhan> Neo31, c ce que je suis entrain de faire
<Neo31> et kan il est pret tu upload
<sarhan> ti ena na7ki en local
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  ok  hani inlawij fi ML
<Neo31> essaye de rnommer le theme aussi
<Neo31> tu doit changer le nom du dossier et l'indiquer dans un fichier (nssit xml ou chnouwa lawjou taw tal9ah)
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, oui mnst3rafich bil Facebook
<sarhan> Neo31, esta3melet le theme de base moch celui actuel du forum
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, a7sen ma ta3mel :)
<Neo31> voir thread : Page facebook officielle Ubuntu-TN
<Neo31> Goldenscorp
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> kifkif renomih ken bach ta3mal 7aja tres differente
<Neo31> et essaye de garder trace de tt les lignes que t'as modifier
<Goldenscorp> oui Neo31  ?
<Neo31> pour pouvoir mettre a jour le theme selon les changement du theme de base au future
<Neo31> Goldenscorp voir thread : Page facebook officielle Ubuntu-TN
<Goldenscorp> m3ndich compte inajm nd5oul fi FB ?
<Goldenscorp> hada https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ubuntu-Tunisie/177570348979735
<Goldenscorp> ??
<Neo31> t'as lu l'email ou pas Goldenscorp ?
<Neo31> t'as pas besoin bach tod5ol fb
<Neo31> 7adhar des boutons
<Neo31> c tt
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> hani bich nabda kima mktoub fi ML
<Goldenscorp> :)
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> hello cyrinux
<cyrinux> bonsoir sarhan
<sarhan> cyrinux, qui êtes vous et comment pouvons-nous vous aider?
<cyrinux> je suis sysadmin :) je suis en train de me battre en reprennant le travail d'un collegue sur du packaging debian, et je viens de tombé sur article comme quoi il y aurait un cours la dessus sous peu ... :)
<Goldenscorp> bsr cyrinux
<cyrinux> donc je ne sais pas vraiment si je suis au bon endroit, mais pourquoi pas si y'a des packageurs dans le coins :D
<cyrinux> bonsoir Goldenscorp
<sarhan> cyrinux, il y aura un classroom dans ce canal  vendredi prochain sur le packaging
<sarhan> cyrinux, à minuit heure de france :/
<cyrinux> ha c'est dans une semaine bouhhh :(
<sarhan> sinon la personne qui anime le classroom est présente
<cyrinux> j'essayerai d'y etre si je ne dors pas sur place effectivement :) ca fait "tard" ici
<sarhan> c'est adn je pense que vous pouvez lui poser vos question
<cyrinux> adn: ? :)
<Neo31> ca sera un classroom d'initiation en packaging cyrinux :)
<Neo31> il y a pas la date du classroom sur l'article que t'as lu cyrinux ?
<Neo31> tu pe passer le lien ?
<cyrinux> bah a vrai dire je m'y etais deja initié, mais pas utilisé donc oublié entre temps, mais dans mon nouveau travail j'en ai besoin
<cyrinux> Neo31: j'ai lu l'article en travers, j'ai cliqué sur le lien, je lisais le planet-libre
<sarhan> Neo31, il parle de l'article de nizarus
<cyrinux> vendredi 19 aout :)
<cyrinux> c'est bien ecrit :) suffit de lire
<cyrinux> :D
<sarhan> cyrinux, sinon pour l'heure ca s'explique par le décalage d'une heure entre paris et Tunis et qu'ici on a ramadon donc on reste éveillé tard
<cyrinux> hihi y'a pas de soucis
<sarhan> à la limite
<sarhan> il y aura les logs disponibles
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<cyrinux> en tout cas l'article de nizarus m'a permis de recupérer un beau .png
<sarhan> cyrinux, celui du paquet deb? ^^
<cyrinux> oui ^^
<Neo31> rectification sarhan
<Neo31> cyrinux ca sera sur le channel de classrooms
<sarhan> Neo31 quoi?
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn-classroom
<Neo31> #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> Neo31, il est au courant il y est deja sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom :)
<Neo31> ok
<De45> aya saha chribetkom
<De45> Neo31 saha chribtek sa7bi
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik De45
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek De45
<adn> il est parti cyrinux...
<adn> il ou elle, d'ailleurs
<sarhan> adn, il reviendra
<adn> ok
<Neo31> sarhan g pris contact avec un membre de ubuntu mexico, il vont faire du Bug triaging cette annee
<Neo31> inchalah ywali yab3athli resume
<sarhan> moch s5ouna fel mexique?
<Neo31> pour qu'onpuisse preparer pour l'annee prochaine
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> ou zid manefhmouch espagnol
<sarhan> c en anglais?
<Neo31> houwa ya7ki english
<Neo31> mais il vont faire en espagnol pe etre
<sarhan> hhh
<Neo31> il m'as passer leurs chan
<sarhan> go  #ubuntu-mx
<Neo31> @ugj-df-triaging
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> #ugj-df-triaging
<Neo31> ama hawka i7talithoulhom xD
<Neo31> bach yesta3mlouh juste lel bug triaging :p
<Neo31> ntoch kilmet espanol eni :)
<Houssem> Ahlaa Goldenscorp
<Neo31> heh faddit
<Houssem> Lu @All
<Neo31> nzid chwaya w nemchi na3mal pause et je fait autre chose
<Neo31> lu Houssem
<Houssem> ahh Neo31 wa9tech el reunion el jaya ?
<Houssem> psk 9a3ed na3mel fi bot bich ynathem el reunion w ya3ti el parole (par ordre) w ziid eli yod5lou jdod yab3thelhom msg privée ...
<Neo31> il faut annoncer des mnt
<Neo31> ca doit etre le 3eme vendredi
<sarhan> Houssem, good job :D
<sarhan> Houssem, ta3mel mzeya etsamih ubotu-tn :)
<sarhan> tetdhaker Neo31 ? :D
<Houssem> ^^ mchet m3aak sarhan :D nchallah min hné lil ghodwa njarbouuh
<Neo31> mais on ve faire une regle generale pour faire les dimanches durant les mois de ramadan
<Neo31> ca doit etre next week normalement
<Neo31> cool Houssem
<Neo31> +1 pour le nom ubotu-tn
<Neo31> oui oui sarhan lol
<Neo31> wa hal ya5fa l9amar :p
<Neo31> xD
<Houssem> ta3rfouch chkoun 3andou VPS wala un serveur dédié na3mloulha bot ye5dem dima ( a5ta mta3 les reunions ) avec plein de choses ( psk les bot eli fil channel ma ya3mlou fi chay apart mta3 el log )
<Neo31> euh sarhan taw netsarfou inchalah :)
<Neo31> Houssem*
<Neo31> sarhan t'as 2 nicks, je kick le 2eme ou koi ?
<sarhan> Neo31, el pc le5er 93ad ma7loul
<sarhan> Neo31, kick le
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> kick sarhan_
<Neo31> kick sarhan_
<Neo31> lool
 * Neo31 deye5
<sarhan> :D
<Neo31> mar7ba elacheche_anis
<Neo31> wine 7ayek
<elacheche_anis> salam tout le monde :)
<elacheche_anis> sa7a chribitkom :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla Neo31 :)
<Houssem> Neo31 el trawii7 tawlet el youm ^^
<Houssem> Ahla elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> yep :)
<elacheche_anis> ahla Houssem :)
<elacheche_anis> quoi de neif adn De45 Goldenscorp Houssem machour_ Neo31 sarhan shichemt ?
<sarhan> Neo31 ikickini ou tosktoulou? * Neo31 a expulsé sarhan_ de #ubuntu-tn (degage)
<elacheche_anis> looool sarhan éch 3malt min 3amla?
<De45> hani rekech si elacheche_anis
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a Neo31 :)
<sarhan> Neo31 ya dictatour :(
<Neo31> elacheche_anis lezim tpingi echa3b ekoll bach t9oulilhom salut ?
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31 brabi faser elacheche_anis 7keyet el ping
<Neo31> <sarhan> Neo31, el pc le5er 93ad ma7loul
<Neo31> <sarhan> Neo31, kick le
<Neo31> <sarhan> Neo31 brabi faser elacheche_anis 7keyet el ping <<< elacheche_anis ki ta3mal ping tlm juste pour dire salut tnajjam tjik pong (mortadda)
<elacheche_anis> looool, ménich sarhan éni hhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> Neo31, bonne explication Neo31
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, hay elmortadda bech tjik men 3and sarhan
<elacheche_anis> en plus ilkolhom mté3na XD
<sarhan> !bug 0 | elacheche_anis
<sarhan> bug 1 | elacheche_anis
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<sarhan> ubot2 moch leya ena
<sarhan> c pour elacheche_anis !
<elacheche_anis> loool
<sarhan> bug 1 @ elacheche_anis
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<sarhan> bug 1 > elacheche_anis
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<sarhan> bug 1 > /dev/null
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<sarhan> bug fork while fork
<sarhan> mche ya3mel fi boucle infinie :D
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<elacheche_anis> lol
<sarhan> howa normalement ubot2 a plus de fonctionalité
<sarhan> mais la version qu'on a sur notre chan est bugged
<sarhan> netdhaker le createur du bot jé houni
<sarhan> yged fih
<sarhan> ou je c plus quoi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, mé tnajjamich t7it version jdida?? mékich OP inti?
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, même le op ne peut pas changer le bot
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, il est géré par canonical
<elacheche_anis> XD
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, tu
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, sais
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, que
<Neo31> elacheche_anis je ve pas toucher au bot, je c pas si on doit le garder ou si c flexible
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, Houssem
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, va
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, creer
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, un
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, bot
<Neo31> kenik 3liia je dit degage tant qu'il ne fait rien ici ce bot :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, pour
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, mes réunions
<Neo31> sarhan  yezzi
<Neo31> tekil kick
<sarhan> Neo31, howa eli bdé bel ping -.-
<Neo31> yeziw ridhou enness titfaraj :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, les*
<elacheche_anis> oui sarhan fibéli bi7kéyit il bot mté3 Houssem :)
<elacheche_anis> normale il ping mé t9alla9nich éni hhhhhhhhh :p :p
<sarhan> Neo31, le theme phpbb 9rib yekmel il est presque comme le theme drupal du site :)
<Neo31> eni t9ala9ni elacheche_anis
<sarhan> ena zeda elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> smilla 3lik Neo31 :p :*
<adn> arg, phpbb
<adn> la cause d'ownages d'une machine Debian et de VideoLAN il y a quelques années
<elacheche_anis> lol adn, chbih phpbb??
<adn> c'est la porte ouverte à tous les kiddies
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> bcp de failles dans phpbb adn ?
<Neo31> y a tjr des failles. mais generalement le core phpbb il est pas mal, c les modifications ki peuvenent causer des problemes
<adn> Neo31: le 3, je sais pas
<adn> mais le 2 avait causé beaucoup de pb
<adn> Neo31: en fait, faut un admin hyper attentif, surtout
<adn> qui lit régulièrement ses logs
<adn> (logiciel et réseau)
<Neo31> brb
<Neo31> back
<Neo31> i c adn
<Neo31> sinon tu recommande un alternatif?
<adn> les newsgroups
<adn> mais c'est pas web 2.0 friendly :-(
<Neo31> les forums c plus simple pour un simple utilisateur non ?
<adn> oui
<Neo31> ok
<adn> c'est pour ça que l'alternative, c'est de faire gaffe
<Neo31> we stick to phpbb alors
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> je vois
<adn> ou mettez-le sur une machine isolée du reste de vos machines
<adn> avec des mots de passe spécifiques
<adn> comme ça, si jamais elle est ownée, le gars pourra pas rebondir
<adn> n'y hébergez rien de sensible (clé SSH, clé GPG)
<adn> ne l'utilisez pas comme point de départ de connexions
<adn> (vers une base de données, vers un serveur SSH...)
<adn> (je parle de clés privées, évidemment)
<shichemt> yo elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> yo shichemt sa7a innom :)
<shichemt> sa7a chribtek :)
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a :) sa7a chribtik :)
<shichemt> ^^, sarhan kicked xD
<elacheche_anis> yes hhhhhhh
<elacheche_anis> salam nour_al_imen sa7a chribtik
<nour_al_imen> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
<nour_al_imen> صحة شريبتكم
<elacheche_anis> ya3tik issa7a :)
<shichemt> nour_al_imen: merci
<nour_al_imen> Vous faites des réunions ainsi tous les jours ?
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> re
<elacheche_anis> mara7bi
<Neo31> fasi3
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> lol
<Neo31> jit nlawaj 3ala nizarus haw ma famech
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> elacheche_anis mikch bach ta3mal 7aja ?
<Neo31> mkattaf ydik ?
<elacheche_anis> éch innajam na3mal!
<elacheche_anis> je vais essayé de faire les icon de la pge FB
<its_me> Néo : et si tu fais un évènement "besoin de designers bénévoles pour la page Ubuntu...La communauté du libre vous appelle"  et invite tous les membres du groupe :
<elacheche_anis> its_me, il doit être un disigner qui utilise des LL ;)
<its_me> les LL ?
<elacheche_anis> Logiciels Libre
<its_me> Mentionne le ds le event
<its_me> et puis si tu invite les membres du grp ubuntu, ils ont surement leur petite idée
<elacheche_anis> good idea its_me
<its_me> Je vous écris l'annonce ?
<elacheche_anis> écrit l'annoce et publie la dans le groupe FB ou la page, go ahead
<its_me> إن شاء الله
<elacheche_anis> :)
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> oui its_me
<Neo31> ca sera cool de ta part :)
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, yizzi mil tzagrit XD
<Neo31> elacheche_anis tu pe prendre charge ?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis chamar 3ala dhre3atik
<Neo31> a3mal 7aja
<Neo31> tadhrab fi barcha noum hal ayamet
<Neo31> je prepare un mail a diffuser sur ML
<Neo31> on a recu une offre de ubuntu-dz
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, ka3id inwadda3 fi stage ba3déch ataw nitélhi 3lé ka3da
<Neo31> elacheche_anis eni zeda je travail tt la journee
<Neo31> mouch ken enti
<Neo31> voir mm je continue des taches a distance
<Neo31> le soir
<elacheche_anis> tu travail, tu fait pas un stage, t'es pas oblig" de rédigé un rapport de stage :p
<its_me> Chers membres de la communauté de l'Open Source Tunisienne  Le groupe Ubuntu Tunisie vient d'avoir sa page officielle su Facebook.   https://www.facebook.com/pages​/Ubuntu-Tunisie/17757034897973​5  Cette page a besoin de votre contribution pour évoluer  Alors si vous êtes DESIGNER, et que vous pouvez contribuer avec nous n'hésitez pas....   Pour plus d'informations :   contacter …..    Merci    PS : L'usage de Logicie
<its_me>  c bon ?
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-13
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> si si elacheche_anis je redige des rapport
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> oui its_me
<Neo31> c bien :)
<its_me> Tu crées ?
<its_me> je le fais?
<Neo31> le probleme c ke je pe pas etre responsable direct de cette tache
<its_me> quel tâche ?
<Neo31> je m'occupe de la coordination
<its_me> c qui le rspo ?
<its_me> alors
<Neo31> c une communaute its_me
<its_me> tu distribue les tâches
<its_me> ?
<Neo31> tlm est reponsable
<Neo31> et peut prendre l'initiative
<Neo31> par exemple
<Neo31> g deja des taches its_me
<Neo31> je pe pas prendre plus
<Neo31> c une communaute Ubuntu-TN
<nizarus> salam @ tous
<Neo31> et pas Neo-TN xD
<Neo31> je te remercie bcp pour ecrire la demande its_me :)
<its_me> je comprends pas ton pb c d'être occupé ou pas respo dc pas le droit à de telles initiatives ?
<nizarus> <Neo31> et pas Neo-TN xD +1
<its_me> salam
<Neo31> mais je v voir avec chokri s'il pe s'occuper
<Neo31> non its_me
<its_me> comment ça marche ici ?
<Neo31> j'ai deja des taches
<Neo31> je pe pas prendre plus
<its_me> C qui les respo ?
<Neo31> nous tous its_me
<Neo31> touts les membres sont responsables
<Neo31> xD
<its_me> oui mais il y a surement un rspo ? non ?
<Neo31> on a le choix d'etre actif et de faire marcher la commaunaute
<Neo31> ou de faire dodo et ca va freezer
<its_me> ça se fait pas car vous ne pouvez pas vous organisez comme tel
<Neo31> oui its_me
<elacheche_anis> salam nizarus
<Neo31> y a qq membres qui s'en occupent de la coordination
<its_me> faire dod vaut mieux alors
<its_me> chouf c bein de sentir iddar darik pr tous le monde
<Neo31> coordination je dit bien
<its_me> mais
<Neo31> elacheche_anis t'as pas vu chokri ?
<Neo31> its_me c koi le probleme ?
<elacheche_anis> nope Neo31
<its_me> non j n'ai aucun pb mais juste je veux comprendre
<its_me> in cha allah ma nkounich 9allaktik
<nizarus> its_me, tous le monde est responsable ici mais il y a une équipe de coordination :)
<nizarus> its_me, si tu veux faire un truc pour la communauté lance toi :) il suffit juste de passer l'information
<nizarus> et ça se fait généralement et de préférence via notre liste de diffusion
<its_me> brabbi njib nitkallam bsara7A
<its_me> jètni mich mnadhma il 7kaya ma3naha ana na3mlil kima nhib wakahaw?
<its_me> ma fammach respo nahki m3ah ?
<its_me> w kif na3mil haja w ba3d titla3 ghalta
<its_me> wala ma titnassibch m3a ahdafkom
<nizarus> its_me, avant d'agir tu passe l'info à la communauté pour dire que tu veux faire celà et faire ceci
<Neo31> its_me je contacte chokri pour suivre cette tache
<Neo31> its_me je coordine deja un event la et je travail sur le projet web et je boss pendant le jr
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> je prefere passer le suivit de cette tache a un autre membre
<Neo31>  contacter …..  <<< ca va prendre du temps
<Neo31> c pk je prefere passer le suivit de cette tache a qq1 d'autre :)
<nizarus> et tu aura des réponses
<nizarus> et comme j'ai dis il y a une équipe de coordination et pas des responsables ;)
<Neo31> you are welcome its_me , au contraire je suis heureux de vois qq1 qui vien faire un effort de son propre initiative
<Neo31> il nous faut des membres comme ca
<its_me> Merci neo
<its_me> vous êtes combien ?
<its_me> dans l'asso
<its_me> c un groupe et une page ?
<Neo31> nous somme une communaute locale approve des utilisateurs d'ubuntu
<its_me> ana rit la page sur FB
<its_me> chma3naha approuvée ?
<Neo31> le statut d'assotiation sera sur nos plan bientot inchalah
<Neo31> ma3neha approvee par canonical (c bien ca nizarus )
<its_me> Chta3mlou 3ala gir les réunions ?
<Neo31> il y a le loco council
<Neo31> qui s'occupe des locos teams
<its_me> dsl ma fhitich zeda c quoi loco ?
<Neo31> Local Community
<Neo31> att
<nizarus> Neo31, non approuvé par le LoCo Council qui indépendant de Canonical
<nizarus> mais canonical supporte les LoCo approuvées
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> approvee par le loco council
<Neo31> voila
<its_me> bèhi hadaf il grp il wahid houwa nachr ubuntu ?
<Neo31> nachr ubuntu oui
<its_me> 3lech ?
<Neo31> mais on peut avoir autre activites
<its_me> mathalan ?
<Neo31> on peut faire des contribution a l'OS lui meme
<Neo31> faire des traductions
<its_me> dvpt ?
<Neo31> testing
<Neo31> bug tracking
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> et on supporte la philosophie des logiciels libres en generale
<Neo31> :)
<its_me> traductions genre lil 3arbi ?
<Neo31> t'es developpeurs its_me ?
<its_me> non
<Neo31> oui biensur
<its_me> pas du tt
<its_me> jimmmmla
<Neo31> english > arabic
<Neo31> koi non?
<its_me> nifhim fik bissif fech tahki
<its_me> manich dvpr
<Neo31> traduction english to arabic
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> its_me
<Neo31> consule nos pages wiki
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<its_me> dho3t fiha bsaraha
<its_me> ma fammach talkhiss ?
<Neo31> oui
<its_me> het haja moujaza jiddan
<Neo31> c une communaute des utilisateurs de Ubuntu en Tunisie
<Neo31> donc ca regrouppe les utilisateurs de Ubuntu en Tunisie
<its_me> bèhi ken ana mazilt manich utilisateur innajam nodkhol m3akom w nit3allam?
<Neo31> oui
<its_me> bech nwalli uti
<Neo31> biensure its_me
<its_me> 3andkom conf ta3tiwhom en ligne wala en direct?
<Neo31> on peut avoir des gens interesse par Ubuntu et les logiciels libres
<its_me> behi tayara il faza
<nizarus> its_me, a3mel doura hnaya https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<its_me> wa9tech tahbtou fi ra2id irrassmi ?
<its_me> 9rib ?
<its_me> 3andkom ma9ar ?
<adn> nizarus: j'ai avancé sur le support du classroom
<Neo31> et il y a mm des membres qui utilisent autres distribution libres (mais generalement ils utilisent en parallele ou ils on utiliser ubuntu)
<Neo31> bref c pas un probleme
<Neo31> si t'es interesse par ubuntu tu es le bienvenue a tt moment
<Neo31> mm si tu a un systeme proprietaire :)
<Neo31> its_me tu te connecte de la page facebook la ?
<its_me> ma fhimtich ?
<its_me> taw 3milt j'aime ba3d ma fhimt il hkaya
<Neo31> its_me on utilise internet, on a des membres partout en tunisie. kima 9otlik association ca sera sur nos plan inchalah (mais mnt on ne peut pas avoir un local)
<Neo31> its_me t'es sur la page facebook ?
<its_me> oui
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> premiere fois que tu entend parler de cette communaute?
<nizarus> adn, great
<its_me> ma fi bèlich fama twanssa 3amlin haja mouhimma
<Neo31> nizarus il est rapide adn :)
<Neo31> lol its_me
<its_me> Aam fi bèli bel occident en général
<Neo31> behi mela kif enti mizilt new new
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> its_me notre loco team est la premiere loco approuve en monde arabe ;)
<Neo31> il faut garder le rythme
<its_me> approuvé 9otli ma3naha canonical firhana bikom ?
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> ma3neha mousada9 3lin el loco council
<Neo31> w canonical tsuportina bi chwaya 7ajet genre des packs CD
<Neo31> w 7ajet ki hakka
<Neo31> :)
<its_me> bèhi taw fi ayam iljaya chnouwa machari3kim
<Neo31> its_me
<Neo31> a3mal talla 3al lien elli 3tahoulik nizarus stp
<Neo31> a9ra les differentes pages ghadi
<its_me> en cours fard wa9t
<Neo31> w ki ma tifhimch 7aja wala tibda 7aja mouch wadh7a tu peut demander ici
<its_me> brabbi miselich ass2la mta3 bhema ?
<Neo31> non
<its_me> chnouwa il manf3a min lounch pad ?
<Neo31> heka 3lech g insister a lire les pages sur le lien
<adn> its_me: "fi bèli bel occident en général" hahaha :-)
<adn> hahou el positif ;-)
<nizarus> adn, Neo31 : j'ai bien aimé le nom du paquet :)
<adn> nizarus: tu aimeras encore plus le contenu
<Neo31> je pe t'assister pour comprendre qq chose mais je v reexpliker 7aja deja mawjouda 3al wiki pages
<Neo31> lo nizarus
<Neo31> sinon miselich as2la mte3 newbies ;)
<its_me> 3andik ilha9... je reviens...j'y vais la bàs
<Neo31> atten
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> launchpad nizarus ynajam ya3tik fikra akthar
<Neo31> mais generalement
<Neo31> ca permet de regroupper les efforts de la communaute pour contribuer a des projets open source
<Neo31> et libres
<Neo31> genre
<its_me> ana rit éli fama Mailing list w fama Lounch dc surement fama far9
<Neo31> developper des projets
<Neo31> bug tracking
<adn> its_me: ce que Neo31 essaie de t'expliquer, c'est qu'une communauté, c'est "tout le monde est responsable" et que "tout le monde est responsable", ça veut dire "tout le monde a accès à toutes les informations, toutes les infrastructures"
<its_me> pr dvlpr alors?
<adn> la difficulté, c'est d'avoir la connaissance des outils
<adn> d'où les efforts (souvent relous) de lecture au début
<adn> et d'utilisation de Google et Wikipedia pour répondre aux premières questions
<adn> its_me: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Launchpad
<its_me> mouch innass il koll 3andhoumm toul il bel .... bèhi taw na9rah merci
<its_me> mais ana hassit haja
<its_me> yasser klem s3ib
<its_me> awil wahla todkhol lil page
<its_me> fhimt chatrou wa lakin il mouchkil thissha yasser pour les pro
<Neo31> testing
<Neo31> documentation
<Neo31> traduction
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> on a un group sur le launchpad
<Neo31> et la ML on l'utilise pour communiquer et diffuser les differentes news et activites...
<Neo31> c plus officiel la ML que le group fb
<Neo31> c koi ton nom su rla page fb deja its_me ?
<its_me> islam med
<its_me> med islam
<adn> its_me: c'est normal, c'est parce que c'est pas quelque chose d'hyper simple
<adn> c'est une composition de choses simples
<adn> au total, ça fait quelque chose de compliqué
<Neo31> re
<adn> il faut lire, relire, et même quand t'as compris, la mémoire est limitante => il faut relire pour se rappeler
<its_me> bèhi taw talkhiss kifech innajem ncharrik
<its_me> tiktibli marrtin bech nifhim ?
<its_me> adn
<adn> en fait, la première chose, c'est de savoir ce que tu as envie de faire
<adn> 1) de la traduction ?
<adn> 2) des packages ?
<adn> 3) de l'aide aux utilisateurs ?
<adn> 4) du designe ?
<adn> etc.
<its_me> english arabic ? pourquoi pas oui peut être
<adn> design, pardon
<its_me> non pas de dvplt pas de disign
<adn> une fois que tu as déterminé un premier champ d'activité
<adn> tu repères les personnes qui travaillent dans le secteur
<adn> et tu te renseignes avec la documentation existante
<adn> pour pouvoir commencer directemnt à faire ce qui t'amuse
<its_me> wadheh rabby ybèrik fik
<its_me> innajil na3mil traduc mais zeda nhib na3rif ta3mlouchi formation de ubuntu ?
<Neo31> its_me tu peut organiser des evennement ubuntu, ou ecrire des rapports des reunions mensuels ou des rapport mensuels d'activite si tu suit bien tt les activites (ca viendra avec le temps) tu peut documenter
<Neo31> blogger
<nizarus> its_me, commence par lire ceci : http://blog.nizarus.org/2011/04/comment-rejoindre-la-communaute-ubuntu-tunisie
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> on fait des conferences sur ubuntu its_me
<Neo31> la conference de nizarus sera interessante pout toi
<its_me> qd ça ?
<Neo31> ne la rate pas si on fait u prochain event
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> on n'as pas un une sur le plan mnt
<Neo31> il y a le global jam
<its_me> inchAllah oui prkoi pas ?
<Neo31> mais ca va se limiter a la traduction
<Neo31> et qq autres activites
<its_me> bèhi istad3awni 3al FB qd il y aura
<Neo31> tu doit suivre its_me
<its_me> hadher
<Neo31> on va lancer un event sur la ML sur le groupe fb et sur la page fb
<Neo31> tu recevra une invitation puisque tu fait deja parti de la ML et du groupe fb
<its_me> bèhi merci
<its_me> c très gentil
<Neo31> sinon commence par creer un compte launchpad et inscrit toi sur la ML (active un filtre pour regroupper les emails ubuntu-tn dans un seul dossier)
<Neo31> pour avoir une boite email bien organisee
<Neo31> pas de koi its_me
<Neo31> bref, vasy commence par lire les pasges wiki
<Neo31> pages
<Neo31> et tu pe demander plus d'infos ici
<Neo31> :)
<its_me> hani na9ra
<its_me> aichek
<Neo31> sinon t'es d'ou et tu fait koi its_me ?
<its_me> de nabeul
<its_me> éléctronique
<its_me> 9adech fama min membre dans la commu ?
<Neo31> je pense imen from nabeul mais mahich active barcha
<Neo31> hum
<Neo31> mouch mochkel
<Neo31> tu fait koi sinon ?
<Neo31> eleve ou etudiant?
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> 700+ sur le group its_me
<Neo31> 100+ sur launchpad
<Neo31> je c pas combien sur la ML
<Neo31> nizarus 9adech famma sur ML ?
<Goldenscorp> re
<Neo31> wb Goldenscorp
<nizarus> Neo31, no idea
<its_me> hassilou hawka 5dhit fikra w taw nzid na3mil doura fil page wiki
<its_me> rabbi m3akom
<Neo31> thx its_me :)
<its_me> tisbhou 3la Khir
<Neo31> inchalah nchoufouk comme membre actif au future proche
<its_me> rabbi yostor
<its_me> nchouf ech innajam na3mil 9bal
<Neo31> lebess c pas complike ;)
<its_me> hata chay lahou s3ib si on veut on peut
<its_me> haw 9otlik nchouf w nhawwil
<its_me> rabbi yssahil
<Neo31> chkoune 3andou a accent svp xD g un clavier qwerty
<its_me> salem
<Neo31> salam
<its_me> à khoudh
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> thx
<its_me> raja3ha ba3d
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> à
<Neo31> haw bel 7adher ma n7ibich el kridi
<Neo31> :p
<its_me> mefrci
<nizarus> Neo31, ajoute un clavier fr :)
<Neo31> nizarus
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> y3attalni
<Neo31> j'utilise pas le francais par defaut
<Neo31> juste ki nibda niktib fi 7aja pour autres gens niktibha en francais
<Neo31> rarement
<Neo31> c plus pratique de faire un seul switch entre qwerty et clavier arabe
<Neo31> je ve pas avoir 3 layouts
<Neo31> c pas pratique pour chater en arabe
<Neo31> nizarus je diffuse une invitation sur ML :)
<Neo31> a3mal 3liha talla
<Neo31> juste 2 mn
<adn> nizarus: 60 attending, c'est énorme
<adn> tu penses que la moitié sera présente ?
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> adn moin ke la moitie
<Neo31> lol
<adn> je me disais aussi
<adn> si on est 15, c'est déjà pas mal
<De45> à
<De45> haw à accent
<De45> w blech zeda :p
<nizarus> Neo31, une invitation de quoi ?
<nizarus> adn, le record de présence ici était de 25 personnes
<adn> ah ouais, pas mal du tout !
<adn> déjà, les 66 attending, ils savent tous utiliser IRC ? :-)
<Neo31> barcha ness yenzlou yes sur facebook w ma ya3rfouch chnia le7keya
<Neo31> famma ness yenzlou yes w ma ya9rawech el location wala el date :p ye7sebouha kima le bouton j'aime :p
<Neo31> xD
<adn> :-)
<nizarus> De45, retard barcha
<nizarus> :)
<adn> les gens utilisent screen, ici ?
<nizarus> adn, pas vraiment
<Neo31> lol De45
<Neo31> ubuntu algerie nizarus
<Neo31> saye sent
<Neo31> y7ibou un ou deux membres yemchiw ba7dhehom fel SFD
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> nizarus wsilna 31 je pense xD
<Neo31> ou 32
<Neo31> nssit
<Neo31> lol adn
<Neo31> nizarus famma chkoune y7adhrilna fi bot
<Neo31> irc
<De45> aywah
<De45> Neo31 ma3rarftnich si chbeb
<Neo31> pff
<Neo31> ML bouces
<Neo31> je reenvoie
<Neo31> man antom De45 ;)
<De45> adn te3eb haka johdi
<De45> ey n3am :p
<adn> bèraka Allahou fikom ya ekhwati De45 !
<adn> hadhi el mè wel melh elli binna ou binkom...
<Neo31> done
<De45> :o
<De45> O_O
<Neo31> ey n3am sawfa tou7asaboune man_antom
<De45> Neo31 atini ban mouch kik
<Neo31> lol, non ma nbaniwech lenna De45
<De45> alech
<De45> makomch teb3in da5ilya
<De45> :p
<Neo31> lol
<adn> elledhi baytahou men zoujej la yarjom bel kick wel ban
<Neo31> haya a5tani De45
<Neo31> cool adn +1
<Neo31> :)
<De45> chadek eni :p bara 3oum fi ba7rek
<Neo31> sarhan machi ka3ba ping les7aybik raja3 faztik ;)
 * Neo31 muahahaa 3:)
<Neo31> nizarus please check je pense ke g fait un double poste
<De45> bonne nuit
<nizarus> Neo31, tu peux faire le check ici :)
<nizarus> j'ai eu un seul mail
<Neo31> kifech nizarus
<Neo31> un double thread sur ML
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> Goldenscorp
<Neo31> tu peut verifier stp?
<Neo31> est ce qu'il y a un double thread sur la mailing liste "Invitation de Ubuntu Algerie au SFD" ?
<nizarus> Neo31, non un seul pour l'instant
<nizarus> Neo31, très belle initiative
<nizarus> la prise en charge est totale ?
<Neo31> ok nizarus
<Neo31> oui nizarus :)
<Neo31> je n'ai pas encore une idee precise
<nizarus> c'est bien
<Neo31> des que j'aurai 2 demandes de participation je contacte Fareh pour les details
<Neo31> et je vous tien au couran
<Neo31> entre temps d'ici le 27 na3tih chkoune bach yemchi w chnouwa el sujet
<Neo31> et je vais lui demander de nous confirmer la sponsorisation du transport et hebergement si necessaire
<nizarus> personellement ça m'intéresse :)
<Neo31> juste nal9a 2 demandes
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> deja kont n5ammam fik
<Goldenscorp> oui Neo31
<Neo31> awal w7id dharbou fi mo5i
<Neo31> nizarus mawale zied et les exMC
<Goldenscorp> bsr nizarus
<Neo31> sinon ken bach yemchi akthar men we7id je v faire une demande aussi :)
<Neo31> sinon nizarus 5amamt fi 7aja pour le UGJ
<Neo31> nchoufou eske famma des membres y7ebou ye5dhou stickers Ubuntu-TN Global Jam 2011?
<Neo31> ken famma un bon nombre
<Neo31> nwali nemchi n7adhar stickers apres je prend un remboursement de 0.5 dinar ou 1 dinar
<Neo31> c fesable non ?
<nizarus> Neo31, dépose ta candidature aussi
<Neo31> oui nizarus :)
<nizarus> Neo31, je pense que c'est faisable oui
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> il faut boujer alors
 * Neo31 bda ybayal
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> tu peut aider a preparer un bon design de stickers ?
<Neo31> et voir qui s'interesse au sujet au moin
<Neo31> je pe coordonner avec amal et chokri pour le design
<Neo31> juste choufilna chkoune s'interesse a avoir un sticker Ubuntu-TN Global Jam 2011 pour 0.5dt ou 1dt
<nizarus> ahla Goldenscorp sorry
<Neo31> (avec un dt on pe avoir des stickers de tailel plus grande biensure)
<nizarus> Neo31, elacheche_anis look here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam#Artwork
<Neo31> je connais deja :)
<Neo31> merci :)
<Neo31> g passer le lien a amal
<Neo31> elle commence a travailler sur un poster UGJ
<Neo31> des quelle termine bach n9olha trak7ilna sticker, sinon ken tfadhit je pe le preparer moi mm :)
 * Neo31 va manger qq chose
<adn> bon, je vous laisse, y a trop de trafic sur ce chan pour un vieux comme moi
<adn> vous trouverez mon screen sur freenode et je reste sur l'autre chan, ainsi que cullt
<adn> bonne nuit !
<Goldenscorp> re bad ADSL :(
<Goldenscorp> nizarus, achniya i7walik ?
<nizarus> ça va Goldenscorp merci
<nizarus> et toi ?
<Goldenscorp> bien merci kil 3ada ;D
<Goldenscorp> ach3andik ijdid ?
<sarhan> haya bn8
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> chbih fragh el chan
<Neo31> salut Malek :)
<Malek> bonsoir
<Malek> vous étes ki??
<Neo31> looool
<Neo31> sou2el wajih
<Neo31> man antom
<Neo31> na7nou ljirdhan Malek :p
<Neo31> Malek tu vien de la page facebook?
<Malek> oui je ss nouvelle
<Neo31> mar7ba bik :)
<Malek> ou et je vien de m'inscrire au groupe
<Malek> merci
<Malek> ou bik
<Neo31> bon la page mizelit jdida
<Neo31> mais normalement il y a deja un lien vers les pages wiki Malek
<Neo31> Malek la page fb c une vitrine de la communaute derriere
<Neo31> je t'invite a lire les pages wiki
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<Malek> ok
<Neo31> tu trouvera des informations importantes laba
<Neo31> voir le tab info sur fb aussi
<Malek> je viens de poursuivre la procédure de sur le blog de nizarus
<Malek> d'acc je vais voir
<Neo31> ca inclu qq liens utiles :)
<Neo31> si tu ne trouve pas ce ke tu cherche ou ke t'as besoin de plus d'information n'hesite pas a demander ici :)
<Neo31> sinon tu me me dire comment tu as tomber sur cette page ?
<Neo31> ah bien :)
<Neo31> donc t'es deja sur l'ML et le launchpad?
<Malek> nn par etape je vais continuer
<Neo31> ok bien :)
<Neo31> t'as deja un lien vers le groupe facebook?
<Malek> oui
<Malek> c bon
<Malek> comment je vais pou devenir un membre de lunchpad
<Neo31> ok :)
<Neo31> mar7ba bik mela
<Neo31> n'hesite pas si tu ne comprend pas qq chose :)
<Neo31> ou ke tu veut plus d'information ou details :)
<Neo31> tu va sur le lien que tu trouve sur la page wiki ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> il y a une section "comment nous rejoindre"
<Malek> donne moi le lien exacte
<Neo31> ubuntu-tn.org
<Malek> ok merci
<Neo31> voila un lien directe
<Neo31> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam#Comment_nous_rejoindre
<Neo31> c sur la mm page :)
<Neo31> section "comment nous rejoindre"
<Malek> OUI C BON
<Neo31> Informaticienne etudiante ou koi Malek ?
<Malek> je ss une etudiente et je veus devenir informaticienne
<Malek> inchalah
<Neo31> inchalah :)
<Neo31> betawfi9 :)
<Malek> dc j'ai besoin d'un entourage ki me soutien et m'aide
<Malek> pour bein se cultiver ds le domaine
<Neo31> entourage parfait pour un etudiant informatique actif et motive
<Neo31> si c un geek ca sera la perfection totale xD
<Malek> koi un geek
<Neo31> ca fait pas tres longtemps ke je suis devenu actif dans cette communaute
<Neo31> et g bcp apris
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> un geek tnajam t9oul we7id maghroub barcha bel technologie
<Neo31> computer geek
<Malek> d'accord qu'est ce que je ss soncé  faire pour devenir un membre actif
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> taba3 m3ana w ki tchouf tache n'hesite pas a faire
<Neo31> i9tari7 7ajet tnajam ta3malhom
<Neo31> pour debuter tu doit apprendre un pe a propos de ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> et tu peut faire en parallele
<Malek> c la premier année ds le domaine
<Neo31> 1ere fac ?
<Malek> je veus apprendre a crée des application
<Malek> et je veus installer le fameu ubuntu sur mon pc
<Neo31> google is your friend ;)
<Neo31> cool
<Malek> ok
<Neo31> tu peut suivre nos activites et venir a l'un des events qu'on organise
<Malek> j'ai le kubuntu sur le pc
<Neo31> il y aura des conferences interessantes et une install party
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> c bon alors :)
<Malek> et je veus le desinstaler et instaler le ubuntu
<Malek> sa sera mieux
<Neo31> pk mieux Malek ?
<Neo31> Kubuntu = Ubuntu
<Neo31> la seule difference est l'interface graphique
<Neo31> je re
<Malek> parce que j'ai rien compris du kubuntu
<Malek> vous etes la
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> c bon
<Malek> re
<Malek> comment je vais faire avc kubuntu j'ai rien compris
<Malek> pas de cnx internet zero application
<Neo31> koi pas de connexion internet ?
<Neo31> tu l'as deja en dualboot ?
<Malek> avc le sys kubuntu il n'y a pas de cnx j'ai pas su la config
<Malek> et sa m'enerve
<Malek> :(
<Neo31> lezim chwaya sabr w toulit bal
<Neo31> w 3andik le group fb ML et ce chan pour demander de l'assistance
<Malek> ok je veus voir
<Malek> kel groupe
<Neo31> fb
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> https://www.facebook.com/groups/ubuntu.tn/?id=233482016687648&ref=notif&notif_t=like
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> Malek
<Malek> oui je ss deja membre
<Neo31> essaye de fournir quelques details sur la config de ton systeme et ton materiel et tu aura une solution inchalah
<Neo31> je suis KDEiste moi
<Neo31> donc je pe aider un pe avec kubuntu
<Malek> c'est a dire koi
<Neo31> att
<Neo31> tu sais ou trouver le terminal sur kubuntu ?
<Malek> nn
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> cherche dans le menu
<Neo31> tu le trouvera
<Neo31> connecte toi avec la carte ethernet (reseau) et pas la carte wifi
<Malek> oki je vais voir
<Neo31> puis lance ces lignes de commandes sur le terminal (tu pe en prendre note)
<Malek> bon je vais quitter maintenant
<Neo31> ok as you like
<Neo31> marra o5ra mela
<Neo31> :)
<Malek> d'acc je veus voir tt sa inchalah demain
<Malek> je vous trouve ici en cas d'aide
<Malek> aloo cher monsieur étes vous ici??
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> inchalah Malek
<Neo31> sinon y a d'autres membres qui peuvent aider
<Malek> ok merci bien
<Neo31> au pire des cas poste directement sur la ML ou le groupe fb
<Neo31> comme ca mm si on est offline ou afk ou occupe on pe repondre apres
<Neo31> :)
<Malek> ok merci bien
<Neo31> pas de koi
<Malek> bonne nuit
<Neo31> ping Guest70303
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, jme3et mozilla tn ser9oulek fekrtek mta3 elvote x)
<sarhan> ils sont aussi invité au sfd
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> kifech chnia le7keya!
<sarhan> 9rit ton mail sur le mailing list ubuntu
<sarhan> l9it ba3dou mail sur le ML mozilla
<sarhan> fih presque le meme sujet :D
<Neo31> a bon !
<Neo31> je vois bien
<Neo31> wadh7a le7keya
<Neo31> ont ont mentionner leurs contacte pour l'sfd ?
<sarhan> Neo31, mozilla algerie
<Neo31> oui oui
<Neo31> Fareh fait partie de mozilla algerie aussi
<sarhan> Neo31 taw envotilek ken machrou3ek béhi :D
<sarhan> Neo31, jibli barka gazouza men dzeyer!
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> sarhan, je ve faire reunion avec les qq membres actifs ou preske actifs
<Neo31> les coordinateurs koi
<Neo31> toi chokri anis slim..
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis
<sarhan> chméta :P
<Neo31> lool
<Neo31> mahouch absent sarhan
<Neo31> hier 9otlik tpingilou mademou absent
<Neo31> fetitik el forssa
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> Neo31, mchit r9adt
<Neo31> ouki
<Neo31> t'es libre demain sarhan ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui
<sarhan> entre 14h et 00h
<Neo31> elacheche_anis tu sera un pe libre demain?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> je serai dispo entre midi et 3h du matin
<sarhan> salut Abdelhak et Goldenscorp
<Abdelhak> slt sarhan
<Neo31> welcome back Abdelhak
 * Neo31 brb
<Abdelhak> @Neo31 : ping fb
<Abdelhak> ;-)
<k3nz0> huhu
<Goldenscorp> salut Abdelhak sarhan k3nz0
<Abdelhak> slt Goldenscorp
<k3nz0> salut Goldenscorp
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai ajouté un editeur wysiwyg sur le drupal et j'ai configuré les droits des utilisateurs pour
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> Goldenscorp bdit trakka7 fel boutons ?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> je check des ke je serai libre inchalah
<Neo31> ahla k3nz0
<Goldenscorp> re Neo31
<Goldenscorp> oui ibdit mis inchallah ytl3ou mzyanin
<Goldenscorp> Les boutons doivent avoir la même taille de préférence carrée avec une resolution acceptable (entre 200px et 800px)
<Goldenscorp> 9adach bitabit
<Neo31> inchalah
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Neo31> 7awel ta3mal une charte graphique Ubuntu-TN pour les boutons :)
<Neo31> 7aja tdoll 3ala anhom des bouton de ubuntu-tn :)
<Neo31> si possible
<Neo31> sinon t'es libre
<Goldenscorp> entre 200px et 800px  ??????
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> 7aja carre de preference
<Neo31> hawka wadh7ine les details Goldenscorp
<Neo31> tsaraf e5dim bel resolution eli tse3dik
<Neo31> elmoufid 7aja behia de qualite
<Neo31> :)
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Neo31> salut elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  designers pour créer des boutons :
<Goldenscorp> * Mailing List
<Goldenscorp> * Launchpad
<Goldenscorp> * Wiki pages
<Goldenscorp> * Forums
<Goldenscorp> * Web site
<Goldenscorp> * News
<Goldenscorp> * Chat
<Goldenscorp> * Photos
<Goldenscorp> * Vidéos
<Goldenscorp> * Groupe Facebook
<Goldenscorp> salut elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Goldenscorp la prochaine fois tekil kick
<Neo31> iktibhom fi ligne wa7da ki tji tposti lenna, walla utilise un paste.ubuntu.com ou lien d'archive
<Goldenscorp> ok 3arfi :p
<Neo31> :)
<Abdelhak> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Abdelhak
<sarhan> ahla wissem
<wissem> ahla sarhan
<wissem> what's up?
<Neo31> ahla wissem
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, kamalt enfin le theme phpbb hani bech nebe3thou
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ab3athli par mail je test en local :)
<Neo31> tu l'as renommer ?
<Neo31> walla vasy
<Neo31> uploadi direct
<Neo31> fel dossier styles
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> je cherche juste un imageset
<sarhan> en attendant celui de Goldenscorp walla chokri
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sarhan tu pe prendre contat avec amal aussi
<sarhan> Neo31, dés que l'upload fini active le
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> ping koi kan tu termine l'upload
<wissem> sarhan: tu utilises quel navigateur avec xfce?
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<Neo31> done?
<Neo31> LXDE + w3m or elinks xD
<Neo31> sarhan , g detecter qq defaut graphiques sur firefox
<Neo31> il faut tester sur IE et safari aussi
<Neo31> sinon bravo, tres bon job sarhan :)
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<Neo31> xD
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est pas fini
<sarhan> Neo31, et envoye moi les defauts comme d'habitude
<sarhan> en attendant j'essaye de mettre le logo
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> wissem, j'utilise kde :D
<Neo31> oui le logo lezim taychou a droite
<Neo31> sarhan LXDE ca vien de KDE ;)
<sarhan> Neo31, howa 7ab yetayech :P
<Neo31> XFCE ca vien de gnome
<Neo31> famma 3afssa css pr faire
<Neo31> pour alligner a droite
<sarhan> Neo31,  non LXDE ne peut pas être basé sur KDE
<Neo31> trouve toi des tutorials sur le CSS POSITIONNING sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, il utilise openbox et les fenetres sont en gtk+
<Neo31> oups dsl positionning twila chwaya
<Neo31> :p
<sarhan> Neo31, ti mat5afech xD je connais bien le css
<sarhan> Neo31, ti t7eb enwarik kifeh ken eltheme? :P
<Neo31> http://www.w3schools.com/css/css_positioning.asp
<Neo31> yepp
<Neo31> mahou prosilver?
<Neo31> je connai deja
<Neo31> dhaher a base prosilver btw
<Neo31> ama ya3tik esa7a
<Neo31> bon fel header met pas bcp de choses
<sarhan> Neo31, le logo mani magaditech sa class sur le fichier css
<Neo31> 7ott premier lien "forums" 2eme lien "site web"
<Neo31> ca sera suffisant
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> good job anyway
<sarhan> Neo31, thx :)
<Neo31> ama kima 9otlik rakkazli fel drupal
<Neo31> gestion de droit d'acces
<Neo31> w organic groups
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai créé un groupe redaction et un groupe admin et un autre biensur user
<sarhan> le groupe redaction peut ajouter des article et modifier le contenu
<sarhan> le user peut commenter
<sarhan> et lire
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux me donner l'acces admin au forum?
<sarhan> c'est pour configurer le theme
<Neo31> sarhan ca doit resumer tt sur le css positionning
<Neo31> http://www.elated.com/articles/css-positioning/
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai deja reglé la position
<sarhan> il faut juste vider le cache
<Neo31> je c pas si ce lien est utile a voir : http://www.webreference.com/html/tutorial18/
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, a3tini acces admin pour que je le fasse
<sarhan> sinon tu vas dans acp style
<sarhan> tu change le theme
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> tu efface ubuntu-tn
<Neo31> 1mn
<sarhan> et tu l'installe
<Neo31> je vide le cache pas la peine de reinstaller
<Neo31> att je te passe les parametres
<Neo31> sinon creer un simple compte comme g fait pour utiliser les forums
<sarhan> Neo31 j'ai besoin d'un acces au admin panel
<Neo31> tu pe creer un compte admin2 mnt ?
<sarhan> donc un simple user ne suffit pas
<Neo31> Admin2
<sarhan> Neo31, ok
<Neo31> je v modifier comme fondateur avec les priv admin
<Neo31> brb
<sarhan> Neo31, met sarhan comme admin
<Neo31> 5alih simple user comme neo31
<Neo31> a3mal un second compte admin
<Neo31> Admin2 plutot
<Neo31> ok att
<sarhan> ti 7ot pour 2 minute
<sarhan> et après na7ini
<sarhan> a3lech etsa3eb fiha
<sarhan> ena juste tawa bech enged el theme
<Neo31> c bon sarhan
<Neo31> g renommer en Admin2
<Neo31> avec l'option founder
<Neo31> tu doit pouvoir acceder a tout
<sarhan> Neo31, c fini le logo
<sarhan> Neo31, tawa je vais changer les liens
<sarhan> rit ki tsa3eb fiha ou heya sehla
<Neo31> c bon sarhan
<Neo31> Admin2 : founder, full features, full moderation, full administration
<Neo31> mm mot de passe que t'as creer
<sarhan> ti sayé
<sarhan> Neo31, go check the forum
<Neo31> k
<Neo31> cool
<Neo31> sarhan met Forum comme premier lien fel header
<sarhan> Neo31, je suis entrain de faire ca :)
<Neo31> ba3dou site web
<Neo31> le reste zeyed
<Neo31> on trouvera les liens vers tt les platformes sur le site apres :)
<Neo31> voir la bande en background sur cette page sarhan http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=13#p13
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> ca sera un portail non?
<sarhan> Neo31, léhi fel footer stana aman
<Neo31> k tyt
<sarhan> Neo31, le footer est reglé :)
<Neo31> je disai
<sarhan> Neo31, wait il est mal reglé sur l'index
<Neo31> ce ke on va faire avec drupal
<Neo31> ca s'appel un portail et pas un site non?
<Neo31> il y aura des liens vers un forum
<Neo31> pages wiki
<Neo31> fb
<Neo31> irc
<Neo31> ...
<sarhan> Neo31, ok :)
<Neo31> sarhan 7ott le site alfa (drupal)
<sarhan> koi?
<Neo31> le lien site
<Neo31> ca point sur ubuntu-tn.org
<Neo31> or el forum deja en dev normal 7otou yepointi 3al site en dev aussi
<sarhan> Neo31, après on va faire forum.ubuntu-tn.org ou ubuntu-tn.org/forum/?
<sarhan> comme ca je met le chemin relatif
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> pas sur qu'on pe creer un subdomain
<Neo31> 7ott /forums
<sarhan> Neo31, pourquoi on peut pas creer de subdomain? oO
<Neo31> il faut voir deja si t'as un cpanel
<k3nz0> forum.ubuntu-tn.org, toujours plus stylé x]
<sarhan> Neo31, ah tu parle de ca? tkt je peux le faire
<sarhan> k3nz0, merci pour le conseil
<Neo31> et apres on pe demander de pointer l'ip du domaine sur le serveur de kangoulya et on gere nous mm
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est ce qu'on va faire  ! mela a3lech mhostin chez kangoulya
<Neo31> oui k3nz0
<Neo31> en alfa ou beta nous n'auron pas le domaine
<Neo31> donc pr le moment on utilise /forums
<sarhan> alpha*
<Neo31> oui sarhan :)
<sarhan> mel bekri enra fi alfa wen9oul chneya
<sarhan> hedeka a3lech mafhemtekech
<Neo31> kangoulya!! ya3ich ! ya3ich! ya3ich!!! xD
<Neo31> alfa c le mode bo5l de alpha
<sarhan> hhh
<sarhan> na3mlou lien pour kangoulya fel footer?
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> :)
<k3nz0> Sarhan, un lien pour itshakes.com/accueil.php?id=3 aussi stp. (Ok, ok. Pas d'hurlement, je me tais cette fois)
<sarhan> k3nz0, tu veux un kick?
<k3nz0> Non, non, je me tais 3Ada xD
<sarhan> Neo31, 7el le lien de k3nz0 ou a3tih kick :)
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai changé forums par forum c'est plus seo friendly
<Neo31> c koi le iege
<Neo31> piege
<Neo31> k3nz0 vous a encore piégé, une fois de plus.
<Neo31> je block js par defaut
<Neo31> c koi le piege?
<k3nz0> Heu, y  a pas de js xD
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> si y en a
<Neo31> c koi le piege parce ke ca marche pas 3andi
<k3nz0> Neo31, t'es connecté sous wifi de la maison ? xD
<k3nz0> Au fait, quand tu ouvre le lien, pour la première fois y9olek k3nz0 vous a piégé. You are an idiot
<k3nz0> essaye d'ouvrir ça
<k3nz0> itshakes.com/accueil.php?id=5
<k3nz0> Puis ça retient ton ip fel bdd
<k3nz0> Si tu revisite la page, y9olek, k3nz0 vous a encore piégé, blabla
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> donc ca retien l'ip c ca ?
<k3nz0> Oui
<sarhan> k3nz0, wa7altha feya -.- 7atit mon id
<Neo31> nimporte koi
<k3nz0> T'es sous vpn, proxy, autre ? xD
<Neo31> ca pe retenir cette ip aussi : 41.225.113.90 ?
<k3nz0> Attends je regarde la bdd
<sarhan> Neo31 tekbess fih? :P
<sarhan> k3nz0,  c'est ton ip -.-
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> 3lech t9ollou
<k3nz0> XD
<k3nz0> Fail xD
<k3nz0> Tkt, mchit bech na3mel whois
<k3nz0> l9it'ha mte3i xD
<k3nz0> 9bal may9oli sarhan
<Neo31> bien
<k3nz0> Mile5er, bech yetla3 Neo31 jari et il a cracké le pwd de mon wifi x]. Wa9t'ha, nitkbiss bel7a9 sarhan xD
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> Neo31 5atih rahou
<Neo31> mouch mte3 echay hedha k3nz0
<k3nz0> Tu me fais peur Neo31
<k3nz0> xD
<sarhan> k3nz0, Neo31 ness tayba maya3melech elchar
<k3nz0> Hum :)
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai reglé le footer enfin!
<sarhan> Neo31, j'upload la
<Neo31> lol k3nz0
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> 3oum ba7rik
<Neo31> sarhan te casse pas la tete barcha avec le theme yezi fih el barka eli raka7tou
<Neo31> taw narj3oulou feli5ir
<k3nz0> Dès que c'est mis on line, vous me dites
<sarhan> Neo31, sayé ya weldi el theme magdoud bon tawa bech narja3 lel site bech enged elcalendrier wel galerie
<Neo31> on vous informe pour la version beta k3nz0
<sarhan> k3nz0, ti ken jet eldenya denya rak et3awen fina
<Neo31> we are gonna need testers
<Neo31> cool sarhan
<Neo31> rakaz 3al redaction de pages et articles sarhan
<Neo31> w a3mal equipe pour faire l'approval
<Neo31> w une autre equipe pour rediger des articles
<sarhan> Neo31, ok ca marche je vais faire un recrutement sur la mailing list
<Neo31> recreutement de koi sarhan ?
<sarhan> 2 redacteurs
<Neo31> nn, na7ki techniquement
<sarhan> j'ai deja fais ca
<Neo31> on recrute pas mnt
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> ya un groupe redaction un groupe moderation et un groupe user
<k3nz0> Je peux participer si vous avez besoin de qqchose.
<Neo31> recrute des testers pour tester tt le site en generale
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> k3nz0, moi j'ai besoin de coca cola pour continuer a travailler
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> cocain alchoola
<k3nz0> Mazout, tu veux dire : ) ?
<k3nz0> pentester, tester ? x)
<sarhan> k3nz0, oui hhh haya wa9tech yadhen 5ali ntale3 fel vitesse du travail
<k3nz0> ou tester* ?
<k3nz0> Mdr, sarhan
<sarhan> k3nz0, lé lé tester -.- dima mo5ek fel 6ayeb
<sarhan> 5ayb*
<Neo31> lol k3nz0
<Neo31> tester pour le moment k3nz0
<Neo31> kif nouslou version kemla beta taw na3mlou dharbet pentesting
<Neo31> sarhan il faut faire un pe de pentesting avant d'arriver en RC puis finale
<k3nz0> Cool
<Neo31> mais mouch tawa k3nz0
<Neo31> taw n9ouloulik ki nest7a9ou pentesting
<sarhan> k3nz0, lawej si t'as une faille contacte moi
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, je pense qu'il peut commencer dès maintenant
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> tsarfou
<k3nz0> C'est beau. Bien joué :)
<Neo31> k3nz0 sarhan ch9awlkom fi ror 2.3.5?
<sarhan> Neo31, ruby on rail?
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> cote security
<k3nz0> J'ai juste une vaste idée ...
<k3nz0> C'est pas mal coté sécurité
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> k3nz0, drupal 7 c'est un des cms les plus rebustes
<k3nz0> Y a des filtres anti sql et tout ça
<Neo31> sarhan dhakarni UGJ njiblik des cours drupal
<sarhan> Neo31, ok merci :)
<Neo31> pa de koi
 * Neo31 brb
<sarhan> k3nz0, teste aussi le forum il est dans le dossier /forum
<Neo31> bk
<k3nz0> Joli
<Neo31> sa7achribitkom in advance :)
<Neo31> sarhan machi ping les7aybik ;)
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> ping k3nz0 ?
<sarhan> walla ping elacheche_anis ?
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> s7aybik elli dima pingi bach y9oul salut
<Neo31> wala sa7a chribtik
<k3nz0> pong
<sarhan> k3nz0 désolé j'ai pingé le mauvais serveur
<k3nz0> J'ai compris. Je suis gentil, je ne renvois pas de message d'erreur
<k3nz0> Sa7a chribtek
 * Neo31 yjib 7aja tittekil, ya3di biha m3a nhar slata
 * k3nz0 mché ycho9 fatrou
<sarhan> touma tcho9ou fi ftarkom wena n3oum fel php T_T
<sarhan> Forever Alone T_T
<Neo31> bk
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> jib 7aja tittekil kifi
<Neo31> ma to93odch hakka
<sarhan> Neo31, ti mahou ybajlou eldhiouf a3leya
<Neo31> jibt bsissa w chorba w ma
<Neo31> te5ou?
<sarhan> taw enkamel ou nemchi
<sarhan> ena 5dit ken degla T_T
<Neo31> ti emchi fokk wftourik w jib lenna
<Neo31> 9alou ybajlou
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> Neo31, raka7t elgallerie photo
<sarhan> mezel elcalendar
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis , sa7a chribtik :)
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis dima tekele wa7dek?
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis het chwaya
 * Neo31 niahaha 3:)
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis bnina lebrika?
<Neo31> elacheche_anis tla3 yeil wa7dou w 7aggar en plus
<Neo31> aparament mahouch lenna sarhan , taw nimrjouh apres ki yarja3 :p
<sarhan> wena méchi
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> c ya
<sarhan> haya chahya tayba neo
<sarhan> sa7a chribetkom
<k3nz0> sa7a chribetkom :)
<Neo31> tik esa7a sarhan k3nz0
<Neo31> sa7a chirbtik elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> salut a tous
<Shiokori> ping Neo31
<Neo31> pong Shiokori
<k3nz0> huhu
<Shiokori> sa77a chribetkom
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<Neo31> Shiokori tu fait koi?
<Neo31> t'as fait koi
<Neo31> Shiokori fadhi ghodwa ?
<Shiokori> jsé pas
<Shiokori> s3ib
<Neo31> ch3andik ghodwa ?
<Neo31> c koi ton planning pour demain Shiokori ?
<Shiokori> 3andi finition mte3 siteweb lezemou Lundi yet7at en ligne
<Shiokori> momken ken nafdhach swi3a 9baL cha9an el fatr
<Neo31> ma titfadhach noss se3a ?
<Shiokori> kif tal9ani KO :P
<Neo31> wa9tech bedhabt?
<Shiokori> 9ouL 17h
<Shiokori> ping elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Shiokori wa9tech titfadha generalement pr ubuntu-tn
<Shiokori> fi Romdhane el wa9t d5aL ba3dhou donc eni 9olt m3a zone [17h 18h30]
<Neo31> confirme avec sarhan et elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> Oke
<Neo31> je check ken slim w mohamed mawjoudine
<Shiokori> Dsl eni jom3a elli fetet ma telhitech jimLa =/
<Shiokori> il suffit n7ot el site en ligne, wa9tha nafdha bel bien
<Shiokori> ;)
<Shiokori> Neo31, see u m3a 23h> =)
<Neo31> ok Shiokori
<Neo31> asma3 Shiokori
<Shiokori> oui
<Neo31> 3andna barcha des taches de design
<Shiokori> je voi
<Neo31> w mikch 9a3ed t3awen fihom
<Neo31> tu doit t'occuper de coordonner ces taches distribuer
<Shiokori> nchallah nkammel elli fideya
<Neo31> et faire la publication
<Neo31> et demander des contributeurs
<Shiokori> hani 9olt l Luna
<Shiokori> w 9a3ed nchouf
<Neo31> ma 9otlikch i5dimhom en personne
<Shiokori> fibeli lol
<Neo31> g bien dit COORDONNER et trouver des contributeurs
<Neo31> ok Shiokori , rabi yahdik
<Shiokori> :D
<Neo31> si tu pe pas coordonner trouve toi qq1 pour te remplacer
<Shiokori> ciao my friend! see ya
<Neo31> moi je te considaire responsable de coordonner ca anyway
<Neo31> donc trouve toi qq1 pour te remplacer
<Shiokori> je sais!
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> claire alors
<Shiokori> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, gallery and calendar are working :)
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> gw
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> error : http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=13#p13
<Neo31> fassa5t 7aja ?
<sarhan> Neo31, http://dtc.tux-88-190-221-110.kangoulya.net/www.ubuntu-tn.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&p=13#p13
<Neo31> oups
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est maintenant forum et pas forums
<Neo31> tu haw el forum elkoll taye7
<Neo31> ah ok
<sarhan> c plus seo friendly
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> faut penser à l'indexation google après
<Neo31> t'as lu un doc a propos ou koi?
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, oui j'ai lu le document sur le seo
<sarhan> Neo31, je te conseille d'installer phpbb seo
<sarhan> ca nous permettera d'avoir plus de visiteurs sur le forum qui repondront aux questions
<Neo31> k
<sarhan> Neo31, après j'ai besoin que tu revois les droits de chaque groupe avec moi
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> chwi ko
<Neo31> mouch bach ntawal barcha
<Neo31> en cas ou ma tal9anich 5allili message emailw ala 7aja
<Neo31> email
<k3nz0> Putain, je suis entrain d'expliquer, à un ami, qui ne comprend rien en informatique, ce que c'est les Anonymous
<k3nz0> Galère :- )
<Neo31> c koi les anonymous?
<Neo31> des comptes ftp?
<Neo31> ou un compte sur un forum
<k3nz0> Au moins c'est pas pire
<k3nz0> Lui, ils croyaient que c'était un truc du genre ils communiquent avec le président de l'usa
<k3nz0> ...
<k3nz0> je rigole pas
<Neo31> loooooooooooool
<Neo31> hhhhh
<Neo31> lmao
<Neo31> rofl
<Neo31> cia ma3netha?
<k3nz0> Un truc du genre x]
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> 5anemchi 5ir
<Neo31> t'as raison c pire
<k3nz0> ...
<k3nz0> Je vais me casser moi aussi
<Neo31> dhaka2i ma7doud heki akthar 7aja wsilt 5amamt fiha
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> c kI synonimous? :D
<sarhan> ahla Man_Ant0m :)
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek
<Neo31> sarhan
<Neo31> synonimous c des mots avec le mm sens
<k3nz0> Bon bizouw
<sarhan> ok 3arfi :D
<Man_Ant0m>  saha chribetkom
<Neo31> mathalan, clever & intelligent
<Man_Ant0m>  :)
<sarhan> lol
<Neo31> see ya k3nz0
<k3nz0> see ya Neo31
<Neo31> tik sa7a machour_
<sarhan> :(
<sarhan> hello Goldenscorp crack3r sa7a chribetkom
<crack3r> tik essa7a sarhan :*
<sarhan> ti finek ya crack3r !
<sarhan> @ sidibouzid?
<crack3r> hani fi ariana
<Goldenscorp> sarhan, ssa7a chribtik
<nour_al_imen> Assalem Alaykom wa rahmatou Allah
<elacheche_anis> wa3alaykom assalam :)
<elacheche_anis> salam Goldenscorp Houssem machour_ nour_al_imen sarhan wissem
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, yezitchi mel ping -.-
<nour_al_imen> Qui peut m'aider vite fait ?
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :*
<sarhan> ki tsalem 9oul salem 3alaykom ou sayebna ya elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, :*
<elacheche_anis> nour_al_imen, itfadhal
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, salam! 9oulelna chneya mochkla 9bal
<nour_al_imen> je veux mettre le logo ubuntu
<nour_al_imen> sur cette photo
<nour_al_imen> non rein de grave ce n'est pas un pb
<nour_al_imen> http://www.flickr.com/photos/yannickgar/5020592389/
<Goldenscorp> bsr nour_al_imen elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<nour_al_imen> alhamdoullieleh
<elacheche_anis> ahla b3arfi Goldenscorp
<nour_al_imen> Alors un volontaire ?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, je te signale qu'il y a un filigramme fel photo
<sarhan> et quand dans la licence il y a une parternité donc elzmek t9oul chkoun sawarha
<elacheche_anis> +1 sarhan
<Goldenscorp> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> chneya +1 ?
<nour_al_imen> Donc ? je dois dire que c'est yannikGar photos ?
<sarhan> na3mlou fi vote a7na
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, oui :P
<nour_al_imen> et où est le pb ?
<elacheche_anis> nour_al_imen, tu cherche une image de ubuntu en chocolat?
<nour_al_imen> il y en a ?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, il ya plein de photos de chocolats libres attends
<nour_al_imen> de choco en ubuntu
<elacheche_anis> j'ai un lien de ubuntu coffee :D
<nour_al_imen> Trouve moi une bonne photo et écris ubuntu et donne la moi
<nour_al_imen> merci
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, tu peux m'expliquer quesque tu compte en faire pour comprendre ce que je dois chercher
<nour_al_imen> reviens à la ML tu trouveras l'expliaction
<nour_al_imen> c un article que je compte publier sur la page
<elacheche_anis> Je suis un coffee geek alors j'ai cherché des photos de ubuntu café et j'ai trouvé ça: http://mommatee.deviantart.com/art/Ubuntu-Coffee-199699949
<elacheche_anis> salam Neo31 sa7a chribtik :)
<elacheche_anis> désolé bikri kont ré9id fazzit immakhar XD
<Neo31> lol
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, demain éni libre lé3chya :)
<Neo31> ahla elacheche_anis
<Neo31> kont nimrij fik eni w sarhan pas plus
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis 9abl allah
<Goldenscorp> hala Neo31
<Neo31> sa7a chribitkom tlm
<sarhan> ping elacheche_anis sa7a chribtek
<elacheche_anis> pong sarhan merci :D hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh imirjou fi 39alkom mé in3addalich éni :D, sarhan :*
<Neo31> ma choftouch chokri ici ?
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, wallit 5allit 5aliji?? chbik dawaritha "hala" mé3édich "ahla" :p :p :p :D
<Goldenscorp> looooooooool
<Neo31> lol elacheche_anis
<Neo31> hala Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, méchi DZ :D sa7a sa7a :D
<Goldenscorp> non ani tounsi a100%
<elacheche_anis> Goldenscorp, :
<elacheche_anis> :*
<Neo31> nour_al_imen sa7a chribtik
<Goldenscorp> méch li DZ
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,
<Neo31> t'as trouver une bonne image de chocola ?
<nour_al_imen> merci ya3tik issaha
<nour_al_imen> non j'en ai trouvé il m'ont dit tu dois mentionné l'auteur
<nour_al_imen> j comprends tjrs pas ou est le pb
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, rabi yehdik chahitni fel choclata
<nour_al_imen> http://browse.deviantart.com/?q=choco&order=9&offset=96#/d1qqxt9
<nour_al_imen> Celle là elle est en règle ?
<nour_al_imen> Brabbi trouvez moi du choclat et mettez ubuntu je peux compter sur vous ?
<Neo31> pas sur moi nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> LE coffee ça sera in cha Allah peut etre pr autre fois car là l'article est prêt elacheche_anis
<Neo31> chokri lehi aussi 9al yetfadha lundi
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, j'ai bientot fini
<Neo31> to93od juste Persa dispo
<elacheche_anis> ok Neo31, ok nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> D'accord merci
<nour_al_imen> c qui de vous deux qui d'en occupe ?
<nour_al_imen> Je reviens plus tard please post it on the wall of the grp
<nour_al_imen> jazekom Allah khayran
<nour_al_imen> Assalem Alaykom
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  pour les boutons fin bich it7outhoum ?
<Neo31> re
<Goldenscorp> le font
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Neo31> 3al page d'acceuil fb Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> qoui ?
<Goldenscorp> quoi ?
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis Goldenscorp sarhan vous deux fait reference a ki?
<Goldenscorp> Les boutons pour le pour le site ou FB ?
<Neo31> pour la page d'acceuil fb Goldenscorp
<Goldenscorp> ok
<Goldenscorp> je le fais 200 x200 px
<Goldenscorp> ca va ?
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31 , comment???
<Neo31> ken tnajam ta3mal 7aja 5ir
<Neo31> vasy
<sarhan> chbih mché ?
<Neo31> sinon ken 7addik fel 200px ok
<Neo31> nour_al_imen fait reference a ki avant de partir ?
<sarhan> ye5i nour rajel walla mra? :P
<Neo31> mra
<Neo31> esmha imen
<sarhan> ah
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> eni zeda kont ni7sebha wlad esmou nour
<Neo31> :p
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh... sarhan w Neo31 chbikom dékhline fi 7it XD nour ism tofla :p dans tout les cas
<Goldenscorp> pas Des boutons pour le site ?
<Neo31> nour ism wlad w ism tofla
<Neo31> kima islam
<Neo31> enti deye5 elacheche_anis
<Neo31> Goldenscorp wallahi g bien expliker fel mail ke g envoyer
<Neo31> c pas la page fb
<Neo31> pk tu demande la mm question plusieurs fois?
<sarhan> Neo31, on a besoin de boutons pour le forum
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Goldenscorp> pq 3andi pb fi irc  ilktiba mar timch ou mara tatl3
<Neo31> c une autre affaire heki sarhan , je v m'en occuper
<sarhan> Neo31, j'ai deja commencé je te montre le bouton que j'ai fais
<sarhan> ca c'est l'image pour nour si elle revient http://i25.lulzimg.com/7e12c4.jpg
<Neo31> ok, je lui dit de lire le log ken nkaptiha lenna
<sarhan> ca c'est l'exemple de bouton pour le forum http://i25.lulzimg.com/16b4d5.png
<sarhan> ca respecte la charte graphique du site et ca utilise le logo d'xchat x)
<TrD> bonsoir tout le monde
<TrD> plop Neo31
<TrD> sa7a chribtek
<sarhan> plop TrD man antom?
<Neo31> bsr TrD
<Neo31> sa7a chribtik
<TrD> na7nou el jorthan sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<sarhan> TrD, 9admelna rou7ek
<Neo31> oui TrD je te vois souvent ici mais ma 9adamt rou7ik 7ata marra
<TrD> un simple user sarhan
<Neo31> man antom
<sarhan> TrD, nom réel, age, profession, comment vous ai  venu l'idée de venir sur ce canal?
<TrD> sur irc on doit être anonymous :p
<sarhan> TrD, tu te trompe de serveur ici c freenode pas anonops
<sarhan> TrD, haya 9adem rou7ek 5ali la discussion avance
<TrD> la7tha brabi
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> investigation
<Neo31> al mou7a99i9 conan
<sarhan> lol
<sarhan> Neo31, ti 5ali net3arfou 3al 3bed
<sarhan> ena je l'oblige pas a se présenter! TrD si tu veux pas c pas grave
<Neo31> masy sarhan lol
<sarhan> Neo31 a3tih kick taw yefhem :D
<Neo31> oblige le, ngaswrouh chwaya taw yguirr :p
<Neo31> lool sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, mnin ta3ref yatla3chi mondass mel rcd ba3d ma9alet imen fhemtkom
<TrD> lol
<Neo31> loool
<Neo31> eyh n3am sarhan
<TrD> je prefere vous repondre en notice
<sarhan> TrD ti mnech 5ayef?
<Neo31> manich che'che'chems ena bach ncoordonni w n'executi les choses elkoll
<Neo31> ta3rafni bo5li w karkar :p
<sarhan> mezelou ydeveloppiou en tcl?
<sarhan> fi beli lougha meyta
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> mazelou sarhan
<sarhan> le seul dev en tcl que je connais c mezen
<Neo31> simulation reseau w 7keyet ki hakka
<Neo31> walla bots
<Neo31> g developper en tcl avant de recontrer mazen sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, haya behi mabrouk :)
<Neo31> lol el barka fik
<Neo31> 9alou mabrouk
<TrD> wenti si sarhan 9adem rou7k
<sarhan> TrD, sarhan 16 ans lycéen
<TrD> enchanté sarhan
<Neo31> loool TrD
<sarhan> pareil TrD
<Neo31> 5ayef la yeklouk !?
<Neo31> y a pas de vampirs ici
<sarhan> TrD, comment vous êtes venu sur ce canal?
<Neo31> moi student
<sarhan> Neo31, essayed 3omrou double mte3i haya e7tarmou !
<TrD> je traine un peu partout sur irc sarhan
<TrD> lol sarhan
<Neo31> student en'formatik
<sarhan> TrD, en tous cas bienvenue sur #Ubuntu-tn
<TrD> sur irc on a tous le même age
<TrD> merci sarhan
<sarhan> TrD, il y aura une formation en packaging vendredi prochain !
<Neo31> eddar darou sarhan
<sarhan> TrD, elle sera sur irc
<TrD> je serai là inchalah
<sarhan> ok
<sarhan> elle se passera sur #ubuntu-tn-classroom
<sarhan> à 23h
<TrD> c'est bien
#ubuntu-tn 2011-08-14
<Houssem> lu @ll
<sarhan> salut Houssem
<Houssem> cc elacheche_anis sarhan Neo31
<Houssem> aya test sghayer 9bal ma nemchi nor9od :D
<Houssem> go #ubuntu-tn-test
<elacheche_anis> ahla Houssem :) sa7a chribtik :)
<Neo31> bsr Houssem
<Neo31> need a link to ubuntu font
<Neo31> recent one
<Neo31> urgent
<Neo31> ping sarhan elacheche_anis Houssem TrD
<sarhan> Neo31, wait
<sarhan> Neo31, http://themes.googleusercontent.com/static/fonts/ubuntu/v1/_xyN3apAT_yRRDeqB3sPRg.woff
<TrD> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/08/new-ubuntu-1010-font-available-for.html
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> y a pa une versino ttf
<Neo31> ftt
<Neo31> wala chnia
<Neo31> nssit
<elacheche_anis> pong Neo31
<TrD> sa7a chribtel elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, lawaj fil DD mté3ik yizzi milbokhil
<wissem> quelqu"un m"a envoyé quelque chose?
<wissem> j'ai recu la notif mais pas le message :s
<Neo31> got it
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> Neo31, http://font.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-font-family-0.71.2.zip
<Neo31> thx
<Neo31> mouch no5l elacheche_anis , je ve terminer vit
<wissem> Neo31: la fille celle qui poste tjrs dans le groupe
<wissem> jibhélna :P
<Neo31> anehi wissem
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> imen?
<sarhan> wissem, kali metdayna?
<wissem> نور الإيمان غزه (المدربة المعتمدة إيمان
<wissem> elle a l'air intelligente <3
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> yep
<Neo31> 3andha afkar ta7founa :)
<Neo31> w nachta
 * Neo31 will b back
<Lina> salut tout le mmonde
<Lina> j'ai un petit problème et je cherche un coup de main
<Lina> coucou
<Lina> y'a til une personne ici
<Lina> bemawi,
<Lina> dhk,
<Lina> locobot_4,
<Lina> machour_,
<Lina> ubot2,
<Lina> ubuntulo1,
<Lina> zied,
<sabri_icone> salu
<sarhan> salut Neo31 la réunion sera à 16:30
<sarhan> slim chokra et anis vont venir
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> nour mouch jeya ?
<Neo31> imen koi
<Neo31> :p
<Neo31> re sarhan
<Neo31> momken na3mal delay de qq minutes, je suis sur une affaire tres urgente
<Neo31> dead line de ubuntu book ce soir
<sarhan> ok
<Goldenscorp> salut bemawi k3nz0 machour_ Neo31 sarhan zied
<sarhan> salut Goldenscorp
<k3nz0> cc Goldenscorp
<elacheche_anis> salam @ *
<sarhan> salem elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> m-3
<sarhan> finhom slim ou chorki
<sarhan> chokri
<elacheche_anis> salam sarhan & Neo31
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, m-5 :P
<elacheche_anis> XD
<Neo31> qui pe contacter imen svp ?
<Neo31> par fb
<elacheche_anis> c'est bon Neo31 déjà fait
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, sarhan Med peu pas venir..
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, il n'a jamais pu venir participer ....
<sarhan> je n'ai vu que des paroles moi -.-
<elacheche_anis> c'est ce que je pense aussi XD
<sarhan> ahla nour_al_imen
<nour_al_imen> Assalem alaykom tout le monde
<elacheche_anis> و عليكم السلام
<sarhan> Neo31 elacheche_anis je propose de le remplacer par une personne plus active
<sarhan> et mettre quelqu'un à la place de ilbreebchi qui s'est retiré
<elacheche_anis> sasn oublions sadoc
<elacheche_anis> sans*
<nour_al_imen> Vous avez commencé. Qlqn peut me mettre à jour ?
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, sadoc jé marra barka 9ass 3al reunion ou 5raj
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, non nous discutions
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, on parlait des membres du comité qui ne sont pas du tout actifs
<nour_al_imen> et c t quoi la sol ?
<Neo31> sarhan , delay 10 mn, j'ecrit encore la demande du Ubuntu Book
<sarhan> nour_al_imen les remplacer pourquoi pas
<nour_al_imen> Vous savez, j'ai fait en tant que trainer du conseil pour des organisations et le principe que je proposais était simple
<nour_al_imen> Personne n'est irremplaçble
<nour_al_imen> ça veut dire il l'est mm si il est actif
<sarhan> nour_al_imen, il ya des membres plus actifs qu'eux qui ne demandent qu'a participer
<nour_al_imen> Vous n'avez pas saisi ma remarque
<nour_al_imen> personne ne l'est ça veut dire milloul
<nour_al_imen> quand il a un poste il y a un sous chef qui le remplace si jamais il n'est pas là
<nour_al_imen> et ainsi de suite le travail ne doit dépendre de personne. la roue tourne tjrs
<Neo31> chok w slim mizelou?
<nour_al_imen> Mais on doit absolument avoir la hiérarchie qui nous sert de repère
<nour_al_imen> c quoi le sujet aujourd'hui in cha Allah ?
<sarhan> Neo31, slim arrive
<Shiokori> ping elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> ping sarhan
<sarhan> haw bdew bel ping
<sarhan> pong Shiokori
<sarhan> elacheche_anis 9alek pingini? :D
<elacheche_anis> pong Shiokori
<Shiokori> hh hedheka ypingui wa7dou :D
<sarhan> Ping elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> Ping elacheche_anis  O:)
<elacheche_anis> pong si sarhan w si Shiokori XD
<Shiokori> lol aya kifeh?
<k3nz0> ping sarhan
<k3nz0> (Cht'hit'ha désolé :) )
<Neo31> email sent
<sarhan> k3nz0 Ping timeout
<Neo31> je verifie avec zied et je serai disponible
<elacheche_anis> k3nz0, 5oudh ra7tik ;)
<k3nz0> ping elacheche_anis
<k3nz0> :- )
<nour_al_imen2> On commence à quel heure ?
<Shiokori> 17h
<Shiokori> +1 17h
<nour_al_imen2> -1
<sarhan> on commence maintenant
<elacheche_anis> pong k3nz0 :)
<sarhan> moi à 18h je dois y aller
<sarhan> et la on est deja a m+14
<Neo31> ready
<Neo31> je m'excuse pour le delay
<Shiokori> Not Ready :/
<Shiokori> 17h
<Shiokori> c mieu
<Neo31> Shiokori non
<sarhan> Shiokori dégage
<Shiokori> XD
<Neo31> annule ce que tu as dans les main
<Neo31> j'envoyais un email urgent au nom de notre loco team
<Neo31> mais toi tu fait koi la?
<Neo31> sarhan chkoune ne9iss tawa ?
<Neo31> slim ma jech ?
<Shiokori> jcorrige un bug
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, slim
<elacheche_anis> slim
<sarhan> Neo31, slim*
<Neo31> Shiokori tayach el bug
<Neo31> tu fait apres
<Shiokori> Ok Neo31
<Neo31> sarhan tu pe l'appeler ?
<sarhan> Neo31, notleb fih apparament mahazech talifounou
<Neo31> il est au courant lui ?
<sarhan> Neo31, normalement
<Neo31> ok
<elacheche_anis> oui Neo31
<Neo31> on commence alors
<sarhan> go
<Neo31> apres yetsarraf houwa pour s'informer de definir cekil va faire en coordination avec nous
<sarhan> !start!
<sarhan> :P
<elacheche_anis> lol
<Neo31> behi ping sarhan elacheche_anis Shiokori nour_al_imen2
<sarhan> !pingall
<Shiokori> pong Neo31
<Neo31> bon 7abit na3mlou cette petite discussion elyouma 5ater ma famech des personnes bien definit fel communaute qui nous pouvont contacter directement pour faire un contribution ou une certaine tache
<Neo31> j'essaye de rediriger les membres et de coordonner un pe, mais c pas une solution pratique qu'un seule membre fait ca
<Neo31> donc la on doit definir les resposabilites de la coordination board
<sarhan> Neo31, on va utiliser le systeme de ! et eof?
<nour_al_imen2> Pourquoi c pas vocal comme ça tu peux parler plus rapidement ?
<rednaks> salut :D
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, l'irc ne permet pas des réunions vocales
<rednaks> c'est quoi le programme de la réunion ?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, nous allons installer un serveur mumble dès que le site sera en bêta
<nour_al_imen2> in cha Allah
<Neo31> et associe la coordinations de certaines activites a chaqu'un de nous
<Neo31> exemple qq1 de responsable pour la coordination des events
<nour_al_imen2> Salut rednaks
<Neo31> qq1 de responsable pour la coordination des projets
<Neo31> qq1 de responsable pour la publicite et la publication annonces et tout
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> on doit definir ces responsabilite w koll we7id s'occupe bwa7da menhom
<Neo31> on peut cooperer entre nous mais une seule personne prend la resposabilites de ses activites
<Neo31> mathalan si je serai coordinateur de la pub
<Neo31> ke ke l'annonce de tel chose ne se fait pas, ca sera la faute de qq1 d'autre ou de contributeurs non disponible, je doit faire moi mm ken lzim
<Neo31> non sarhan
<Neo31> it's open
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> rednaks c pas une resuion
<Neo31> c une petite discussion
<Neo31> bon, je clarifie une derniere chose
<Neo31> pk on a inviter nour_al_imen2, elle a demontrer une tres bonne patience et activites dernierement w 3andha afkar behia. bref
<Neo31> je pense qu'elle contirbue plus ke certains membres dernierment
<Neo31> donc si tu t'interesse q qq chose dit le mnt nour_al_imen2 et tu pourra etre coordinatrice de l'une des activites :)
<Neo31> alors, vos comments ?
<nour_al_imen2> Merci mais je n'ai pas commencé à contribuer Néo
<nour_al_imen2> Moi je propose surtt de l'organisation comme tu le dis
<nour_al_imen2> mais dab
<nour_al_imen2> avt de dire qui fait quoi
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, voulez vous avoir une responsabilité au sein d'ubuntu-tn?
<nour_al_imen2> il faut savoir qu'est qu'il y a faire
<nour_al_imen2> oui Mais vous savez j'ai tellement d'idées et je ne peux pas prendre toute les respo qui sont ds ma tête là
 * k3nz0 Se faufile dans la discussion
<nour_al_imen2> j'ai déjà pris le marketing sur la page et la vulgarisation
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 coordonner une activite ca ne veut pas dire de tout faire personellement (mm si parfoi netlazou)
<nour_al_imen2> non t'en fais pas je ferais rien toute seule in cha Allah
<nour_al_imen2> je suis déjà en train de recruter tte une qquipe
<nour_al_imen2> équipe
<Neo31> mais la tache de coordination c'est d'etre au courant de tt les details en relation avec une tel activite et de diriger les membres a contribuer. en cas ou il y aura pas de contributeur wa9tha titlaz ti5dimha enti
<nour_al_imen2> là stp NEo donne noue liste des tâches que l'on se décide
<Neo31> et pour info, si je m'occupe de coordonner qq chose je pe tjr contribuer a l'une des activites d'un autre coordinateur
<Neo31> ok
<nour_al_imen2> Oui oui j'ai compris mais attends discutons pour que je choisis ma meilleure contricution
<nour_al_imen2> bution*
<nour_al_imen2> les activités du grp là c quoi ?
<nour_al_imen2> Donne moi la liste complète stp
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bon nos activites courante
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, creer un site web, préparer l'ubuntu global jam
<Neo31> on pe en ajouter plus au fure et a mesure
<Neo31> si vou spermettez
<Neo31> on a des events a preparer et organiser
<sarhan> essayer des creer une structure
<Neo31> qq projets techniques tel que le site web et forum
<sarhan> essaye d'avoir le status d'association
<nour_al_imen2> Super alors je propose qu'on mets un planning claire du mois. on peut ?
<Neo31> on a des activites de redaction et pub
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, j'ai déjà proposé d'aider à la préparation pour la UGJ, toujours pas de réponse :p XD
<nour_al_imen2> La readac et la pub c moi in cha Allah
<Neo31> hedhom deja 3 types d'activite
<Neo31> walla n7ottou redaction wa7adha w pub wa7adha ?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, on aura besoin de redacteurs pour le site
<Shiokori> a propos la pub on pe contacter un agence de com?
<nour_al_imen2> rédaction de quoi ?
<sarhan> Neo31, oui vaut mieux kol 7aja wa7dha
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, contenu pour le site
<Neo31> enti bach t5allas Shiokori ?
<Shiokori> si c tro chère un fait un systeme de donation
<luna> !
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, une description d'ubuntu-tn, les moyens de rejoindre la loco team ...
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori, béch mich tkhallashom!
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 on veut determiner les coordinateur de chaque activite mnt pas plus
<Shiokori> luna, c pa une réunion
<Neo31> idem les autres
<sarhan> luna, tu peux parler c'est pas une reunion
<elacheche_anis> luna, c'est pas une réunion, go ahead :)
<Neo31> on va pas prendre des decisions ou faire des actions la
<Shiokori> luna, 3abber :D
<Neo31> juste determiner qui coordine quelle activite
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> sorry
<Neo31> luna c une discussion
<nour_al_imen2> moi pour la pub et puis si vous voulez je donne mon avis sur la redac in cha Allah
<Neo31> tu pe parler
<Shiokori> nour_al_imen2, luna peut t'aider a la rédact !
<luna> concernant la redaction hier soir j'ai proposé à Neo31 de creer un blog
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 on peut faire redaction d'articles pv de reunion rapport mensuel rapport d'event...
<Neo31> heka 3lech 9olt on separe la pub et la redaction bach ma twalich barcha charge
<sarhan> luna, on aura un blog via le site
<nour_al_imen2> moi je prends la pub
<elacheche_anis> luna, la planet peut remplacé le blog ;)
<luna> ok
<sarhan> ena je me propose d'administrer le site ainsi que le forum
<nour_al_imen2> La PUB car j suis motivée et j'espère avoir des idées
<sarhan> ainsi que les differants outils web dont on aura besoin
<nour_al_imen2> il y a un FAQ sur le site?
<khalil> salut tout le monde , y'a quoi comme activite techniques ? des projets ?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, oui il a tout
<sarhan> il y a*
<nour_al_imen2> Je vais penser aussi au planning ..... je dois proposer des idées
<Neo31> oui luna vasy
<Neo31> apres cette petite discussion taw ta3raf ki cera le coordinateur de redaction inchalah
<Neo31> une derniere activite que je veut proposer
<Neo31> c'est de lancer une nouvelle equipe de media
<Neo31> son coordinateur s'occupera du design graphique, posters, boutons, stickers, montage video et tout ce ki media
<Neo31> chnouw a9awlkom ?
<Neo31> recap : technique, events, pub, redaction, media
<Neo31> c bon ?
<nour_al_imen2> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<Shiokori> +1
<nour_al_imen2> attends
<sarhan> attendez
<Neo31> je rappel c'est bien coordination et pas contribution directe, apres nous sommes libres a contribuer a tt les activites
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux exactement le role de chaque equipe
<Neo31> 1mn
<nour_al_imen2> media famma c imag et vid ?
<Shiokori> nour_al_imen2, création sonore !
<Shiokori> et montage video
<Neo31> khalil 7alian site web et forum, y aura d'autres au future
<Shiokori> photographie
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> tout ce ki est creation media
<Shiokori> jpe m'en occuper
<sarhan> et la pub elle fera quoi?
<Neo31> bon voila alors
<nour_al_imen2> il y aura des conf virt enfin ou pas ?
<Shiokori> tt d'abords y'a deux type de pubs
<Neo31> elle doit mettre des strategies pour que les events, annonces, et notre equipe youssel southa lel max de gens
<Shiokori> pub textuelle et pub médiatisé
 * sarhan est ce que vous pouvez essayer de ne pas parler en meme temps
<Neo31> si on lance un projet technique c pas l'equipe technique ki va annoncer
<Neo31> si on creer une vide c pas l'equipe media ki va publier
<Neo31> ...
<Neo31> on doit tjr coordonner avec l'equipe pub
<sarhan> l'equipe pub va publier?
<Neo31> et apres tlm peut prendre la tache de publier
<Neo31> oui
<nour_al_imen2> !
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> je c pas
<Neo31> vous pouvez rectifier sinon
<Neo31> c juste une idee, autres alternatifs sont tjr le bienvenue ;)
<sarhan> je trouve qu'il manque quelque chose mais je ne vois pas trop
<Neo31> je vous encourage si vous avez autre idee
<nour_al_imen2> isma3 on se réunit tous les membres actifs ou voulant l'être et se partage
<Neo31> explik sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux nous dire l'equipes qui existaient avant?
 * k3nz0 Se demande si il peut contribuer, même avec du n'importe quoi.
<Neo31> je c pas sarhan
<Neo31> on peut mettre en place les equipes courante
<Neo31> et on modifie au fure et a mesure
<elacheche_anis> oui k3nz0
<k3nz0> Je peux adhérer ? :- )
<Neo31> mouch bach no93od nestanna 7atta on prend une decision finale des activite
<sarhan> k3nz0 non tu ne peux pas
<Neo31> oui k3nz0
<Neo31> c open
<sarhan> k3nz0 t'as pas a demander -.-
<sarhan> tu contribue c'est tout
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Neo31> haya che3malna ?
<nour_al_imen2> k3nz0
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 tu pense koi ?
<Neo31> pour la coordination de pub
<Neo31> zeyda ?
<nour_al_imen2> Tu te vois en quelle équipe ?
<k3nz0> Faut qu'on s'organise un peu plus. Qui pour un doc google ?
<sarhan> attend
<sarhan> avant le doc google
<Neo31> k3nz0 on organize pas les contributions la, on parle juste de la coordination
<nour_al_imen2> Je m'occupe de la page et je recrrute des gens avec moi pr m'aider
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 tu pe faire koi si tu coordine les activites de pub
<k3nz0> Quelles sont les tâches à accomplir ? De quels coordinations on a besoin ?
<Neo31> je c pas
<Neo31> eni 9olt
<nour_al_imen2> k3zn0 il y des projets d'oragansations en cours, vous pouvez nous écrire vos propositions sur le Mailing list
<Neo31> technique, redaction, pub, events, media
<Neo31> entouma chnouwa 9awlkom?
<sarhan> Coordinateur
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> Adjoint
<sarhan> 1
<nour_al_imen2> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/   Lis ce qu'on a dis avt ton entrée
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> Secrétaire et financier
<Neo31> chaqun propose 7aja
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> Relations avec les entreprises
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> Relation avec les universités et les clubs
<sarhan> 		
<sarhan> Relations internationales
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> Évènements	
<sarhan> Sites Web et technique
<sarhan> Rédaction
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> voila les groupes d'avant
<sarhan> bon
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<nour_al_imen2> Oui très bien j'ajouterais
<sarhan> le groupe secrétaire et financier on n'on a pas besoin pour le moment
<nour_al_imen2>   
<sarhan> relations avec les entreprises université et internationales peuvent être mis dans le groupe pub
<sarhan> le site web et technique reste
<sarhan> le redaction reste
<sarhan> le media sera créé
<sarhan> et l'event reste
<sarhan> c'est ca Neo31 ?
<nour_al_imen2> Neo je veux plus d'organisation et je crois que je vais vous envoyé le 3 ème pdf organisation si on ne s'en sort pas
<nour_al_imen2> il faut un planning et un plan clair
<nour_al_imen2> là on s'y perds tous
<Neo31> bien
<Neo31> on a regroupper les 3 activites de relation
<Neo31> walew wa7da barka
<Neo31> donc
<Neo31> les anciennes activites ete
<nour_al_imen2> il faut que tous le monde ait un calendrier qui affiche les events les activités
<Neo31> on pe regroupper redaction et secretaria!?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, on a ca aussi dans le site :P
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 sans coordinateurs ma 3andna wine nouslou
<Neo31> il faut s'en sortir de cette discussion pour pouvoir continuer
<geekntuxuser> Salut
<nour_al_imen2> ne vous fachez pas mais j crois qu'on a râté un satde là
<nour_al_imen2> salt Geek
<nour_al_imen2> avt la coord
<nour_al_imen2> le plan
<nour_al_imen2> sinon on coordonne quoi
<Neo31> 1mn
<nour_al_imen2> pas seulement les équipe
<nour_al_imen2> *s
<sarhan> on coordonne le travail
<sarhan> et on propose
<nour_al_imen2> Oui on propose mais après on fait un plan claiiiiir
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen2
<nour_al_imen2> donc voilà moi je prends la pub pr ne pas vous casser la tête mais sinon brabbi neo envoie nous un planing clair
<Neo31> bon
<nour_al_imen2> ces activités qui et qui
<nour_al_imen2> les postes vides
<nour_al_imen2> les activités
<nour_al_imen2> les events
<sarhan> bon attendez nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> attendez
<nour_al_imen2> tous ds mm file
<nour_al_imen2> oui
<Neo31> je v refaire
<Neo31> en relation avec l'ancienne structure (merci sarhan pour avoir copier)
<Neo31> bon je demande de ne pas couper la parole pour qq mn
<nour_al_imen2> ok
<Shiokori> on utilise ! et eof
<Neo31> lancienne structure a ete deja rectifier un pe
<Neo31> non Shiokori
<Shiokori> ok =)
<Neo31> ils on regroupper les 3 groupe de relation walew wa7da barka
<Neo31> donc je reposte
<Neo31> ken famma
<Neo31> secretariat
<Neo31> relations
<Neo31> events
<Neo31> redaction
<Neo31> et technique
<Neo31> je v expliker un pe
<Neo31> puis on choisit ce qu'on a besoin mnt
<Neo31> je v faire des recommendation en //
<Neo31> alors secretariat s'occupe de la planification des reunions
<Neo31> redaction des pv
<Neo31> et des rapports mensuels
<Neo31> relation c preske relation internationl donc le loco contact
<Neo31> je recommande ke ca soit une tache de coordination centrale
<Neo31> le loco contact doit etre au courant de tt les activite donc tt les coordinateurs doivent lui informer
<Neo31> puis
<Neo31> events wadh7a heki
<Neo31> organization d'events ca change pas
<Neo31> et tequcnique ca doit etre plus actif mnt
<Neo31> on a proposer de faire media en plus
<Neo31> et pub
<Neo31> bon heki recap
<Neo31> sinon benesba lel secretaria je propose tod5ol ta7t redaction
<Shiokori> remarque: Media et pub ma yet7attouch fi technique?
<Neo31> yo93dou redaction technique events relations
<Neo31> media tod5ol ta7t technique
<Neo31> et pub ta7t relations
<Neo31> on pe avoir 2 coordinateur pour une tache
<Neo31> technique media
<Neo31> et tecnique generale mathalan
<Neo31> chnouwa 9awlkom ?
<elacheche_anis> maintenant il nous reste que faire partager les tacher
<Neo31> sinon on pe separer les 2 equipes technique
<Neo31> redaction (secretaria inclu), technique (media inclu sinon une autre equipe media), events, relation (pub inclu)
<Neo31> voila
<Neo31> vos comments
<Neo31> si vous voulez
<Neo31> on pe faire vote pour verifier que tlm est d'accor
<elacheche_anis> je suis pour l'idée de plus qu'un seul coordinateur..
<Neo31> vote : redaction (secretaria inclu), technique (media inclu sinon une autre equipe media), events, relation (pub inclu)
<nour_al_imen2> + elacheche_anis
<nour_al_imen2> +1
<elacheche_anis> +1
<Neo31> ping elacheche_anis Shiokori
<luna> +1
<Shiokori> +1
<geekntuxuser> +1
<Neo31> sarhan timeout
<Neo31> nestaneweh
<nour_al_imen2> sarhan has quit
<k3nz0> +1 pour moi aussi
<elacheche_anis> Neo31, sarhan 9al milloul méynajamich yo93od ba3d 17h
<Neo31> commencez a pensais quelle activite vous voulez coordonner en attendant sarhan
<Neo31> ok elacheche_anis
<nour_al_imen2> NEo liste de membres actifs svp ?
<Neo31> bon je v attribuer la tache technique generale a sarhan
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 membres coordinateurs
<nour_al_imen2> non tous les membres ACTIFS
<Neo31> slim, sarhan, neo31, Shiokori, elacheche_anis et nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> haw rja3
<Neo31> vote : redaction (secretaria inclu), technique (media inclu sinon une autre equipe media), events, relation (pub inclu)
<Neo31> ping sarhan
<sarhan> j'ai subi un netsplit
<sarhan> mel bekri wena na7ki -.-
<sarhan> nal9a rou7i wa7di
<Neo31> voti sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, de quoi?
<sarhan> Neo31, tu peux me dire ce que j'ai raté
<Neo31> membres coordinateurs : slim, sarhan, neo31, Shiokori, elacheche_anis et nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> t'as rater le vote
<sarhan> Neo31, attend
<sarhan> pour voter ca
<sarhan> il faut voir
<sarhan> si il ya d'autres volentaires
<nour_al_imen2> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii merci sarhan
<Neo31> sarhan, no5rjou b7aja provisoir et on ameliore apres
<sarhan> il faut être democratique et annoncer la réunion à tout le monde
<nour_al_imen2> c ce q je n'arrêtais pas de dire
<Neo31> Agile ;)
<nour_al_imen2> oui
<Shiokori> Neo31, luna peut etre un volontaire en rédaction tayara :)
<Neo31> sarhan c une discussion pour distribuer les taches de coordination
<k3nz0> Sinon, Neo31, moi je dis Media, c'est plutôt inclus dans "Relations"
<sarhan> Neo31, on ne distribue rien si tout le monde n'est pas informé
<Neo31> k3nz0 media c de la creation graphique video et sonore
<Neo31> c plutot technique
<k3nz0> Ah, t'a raison
<k3nz0> +1
<Neo31> sarhan ok
<Neo31> moi je coordonne plus rien alors
<Neo31> faddit
<sarhan> Neo31, pourquoi?
<Neo31> 7ott jidd ommha provisoire w ba3d limm tlm
<Neo31> sinon bach no93dou manech organiser 7atta line yetlamou tlm
<Neo31> je pe pas travailler comme ca
<sarhan> a3mel e3tissam
<Neo31> barra ech bach ylimhom w 9adech bach nestanew
<Neo31> we we ni3tassim
<Neo31> haya sarhan
<sarhan> ba je vote +1
<Neo31> ma t7otich le3ssa fel 3ajla
<Neo31> 9otlik ca sera flexible on pe changer ou ameliorer
<Neo31> apres
<sarhan> pour ne pas comme tu viens de dire vous ralentir
<Shiokori> Neo31, wassa3 belek
<Neo31> mais elyouma n7ibb koll we7id ye5ou tache de coordination
<nour_al_imen2> +1 Shiokori
<nour_al_imen2> Oui c'est vrai qu'il a tout sur le dos
<nour_al_imen2> il a raison
<sarhan> ena je peux gérer l'equipe web et technique
<Neo31> desole Shiokori (kthor 3lia el chay, boulo + personne ki fait la coordination ...)
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> +1 sarhan technique general
<Neo31> votez
<nour_al_imen2> +1
<Shiokori> Neo31, na3ref, moi aussi g un boulot de merde (et jss obligé)
<sarhan> ils vont voter hakeka bel wejh?
<Neo31> moi je demande relations
<sarhan> je propose
<sarhan> que chaqu'un qui veut le poste
<sarhan> dis ce qu'il peut faire
<elacheche_anis> +1
<luna> 1
<luna> +1
<sarhan> par exemple foulen veut coordiner l'equipe media
<sarhan> ya3ti ses propositions
<sarhan> et pourquoi on devrait le choisir
<sarhan> alors?
<geekntuxuser> +1
<sarhan> ping Neo31
<Shiokori> Shiokori, equipe média
<k3nz0> Moi, je peux être coordinateur web et technique avec sarhan.
<Shiokori> nour_al_imen2, luna on forme l'equipe média
<nour_al_imen2> moi c la pub luna la redac
<nour_al_imen2> Shiokori:  c quoi l'autre tache ?
<sarhan> Neo31 finou?
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, il ya redac technique media event et pub
<luna> nour_al_imen2 d'acc
<nour_al_imen2> Neo31:  Shiokori  c chokri khalfa ?
<Shiokori> oui :D
<sarhan> haya saybou Neo31
<sarhan> 5aliweh yerte7
<sarhan> bon
<sarhan> on commence equipe par equipe
<Shiokori> ok
<sarhan> l'equipe technique
<sarhan> je me propose de la coordiner
<nour_al_imen2> donc voilà tant mieux s'il est dans mon équipe j'en aurait besoin pr le design
<sarhan> qui est d'accord?
<Shiokori> +1
<Neo31> je ve coordonner l'equipe relation : je ve assister zied alaya et s'informer a propos de tt les activites et voir des opportunites de cooperation internationales w ay 7aja pour representer notre loco team
<Neo31> voila sarhan
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> oups, c pas stable irc aujourd8
<sarhan> Neo31, oui j'ai eu le meme prb
<sarhan> bon avant de voter pour l'equipe technique
<Shiokori> l'auipe relation: Neo31 ! +1
<sarhan> voila mes propositions
<Goldenscorp> Neo31,  il ya un vote ?
<sarhan> stanew bel nidham
<geekntuxuser> +1 pour Neo31
<nour_al_imen2> mOI JE PRENDS LA PUB, Je publie tout ce qui est attrayant sur notre page et de petit tutos
<Neo31> je lit ce ke g rater
<sarhan> he arretez
<sarhan> faut voter dans l'ordre
<sarhan> sinon on comprendra rien
<Shiokori> vazy!
<k3nz0> Dans l'ordre. Vazy sarhan
<k3nz0> Equipe par équipe
<sarhan> bon on fait l'ordre technique redaction pub media et event
<sarhan> pour l'equipe technique il s'agit surtout de gerer le site web
<k3nz0> !
<sarhan> chose que je fais deja avec Neo31
<sarhan> donc je me propose d'etre coordinateur
<Shiokori> +1
<k3nz0> +1
<Neo31> +1
<sarhan> +1 pour etre d'accord 0 pour etre neutre et -1 pour etre contre
<geekntuxuser> +1
<Neo31> allez faites vit
<luna> +1
<Neo31> je ve coordonner l'equipe relations
<Shiokori> +1 pour Neo31
<sarhan> +1 pour Neo31 en tant que coordinateur de l'equipe relations
<elacheche_anis> +1 pour Neo31
<k3nz0> +1 pour Neo31
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, geekntuxuser Goldenscorp k3nz0 k3nz0 locobot_4 nour_al_imen2 Shiokori merci de voter rapidement
<geekntuxuser> +1
<geekntuxuser> +1 Neo31
<nour_al_imen2> +1
<luna> +1
<Shiokori> +1
<Neo31> vote : redaction (secretaria inclu), technique general, technique media, events, relation (pub inclu)
<Neo31> je demande nour_al_imen2 dans mon equipe
<sarhan> Neo31, normalement dés qu'on a 5 +1 c'est bon on passe au vote suivant
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> technique generale done
<sarhan> bon maintenant qui veut etre coordinateur de l'equipe pub?
<Neo31> relation done
<Neo31> pub!
<nour_al_imen2> Me
<Shiokori> nour_al_imen2, +1
<sarhan> +1 pour nour
<Neo31> tu sera avec moi nour_al_imen2 si t'es d'accor?
<elacheche_anis> +1 nour_al_imen2
<k3nz0> +1 nour_al_imen2
<nour_al_imen2> ds relations ?
<k3nz0> Relations (pub inclus)
<Neo31> mizelou technique media, redaction et events
<Neo31> oui nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> +1 nour_al_imen2 pub
<sarhan> encore un +1 pour que nour_al_imen2 soit accepté
<sarhan> c'est bon
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2 se chargera de l'equipe pub
<geekntuxuser> +1
<nour_al_imen2> je te soutiens Neo31
<Neo31> bien
<sarhan> maintenant passons à l'equipe media
<Shiokori> moi
<Neo31> mizelou technique media, redaction et events
<elacheche_anis> +1 Shiokori
<geekntuxuser> +1 Shiokori
<k3nz0> +1 sarhan
<Neo31> +1 Shiokori technique media
<k3nz0> +1 Shiokori *
<sarhan> +1 Shiokori
<Neo31> mais je ve une promesse qui soit un pe plus engagee
<sarhan> il a 6 +1 donc Shiokori s'occupe de l'equipe media
<Neo31> mizelou redaction et events
<k3nz0> Redation maintenant
<sarhan> il reste l'équipe redaction ( vaut mieux une maitrise du francais)
<Neo31> lol sarhan
<Shiokori> je vote pour luna
<sarhan> qui se propose pour l'équipe rédaction?
<luna> me
<elacheche_anis> +1 pour luna
<k3nz0> +1 pour luna
<Shiokori> +1 luna
<sarhan> +1 pour luna
<geekntuxuser> +1 luna
<Goldenscorp> +1 luna
<k3nz0> C'est bon pour luna
<sarhan> donc luna sera coordinatrice de l'equipe redaction
<luna> ok
<sarhan> il reste l'équipe evenements
<sarhan> qui veut se proposer pour ce role? ping elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> al 3abdou lillah
<Shiokori> +1 elacheche_anis
<geekntuxuser> +1 elacheche_anis
<sarhan> +1 elacheche_anis
<k3nz0> +1 elacheche_anis
<Goldenscorp> +1 elacheche_anis
<sarhan> elacheche_anis sera chargé de l'équipe event
<nour_al_imen2> +
<sarhan> bon donc on recapitule
<sarhan> technique et web : sarhan
<sarhan> relations : Neo31
<sarhan> pub: nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> sarhan on commence par events avant ?
<Neo31> g perdu la connexion encore!?
<Neo31> ping tlm
<sarhan> media: Shiokori
<Shiokori> pong Neo31
<Neo31> re
<sarhan> redaction : luna
<Goldenscorp> pong Neo31
<Neo31> +1 pour luna
<sarhan> events : elacheche_anis
<sarhan> bon
 * Neo31 lit cekil a rater
<Neo31> +1 elacheche_anis
<sarhan> chacun de nous pourra choisir n'importe quelle personne dans son equipe
<elacheche_anis> chbik retard Neo31 !
<sarhan> son role sera de coordiner !
<geekntuxuser> lool Neo31
<sarhan> pour le reste
<sarhan> celui qui veut participer à une equipe
<Neo31> g perdu connexion sarhan
<sarhan> il contacte le coordinateur
<sarhan> Neo31 7atta ena bekri saretli
<Neo31> behi
<sarhan> Neo31 freenode a des prbs reseau
<Neo31> merci sarhan
<elacheche_anis> je doit discuter avec l'ancien équipe des events!! ils sont qui??
<Neo31> elacheche_anis
<sarhan> elacheche_anis oui
<k3nz0> Bon, j'ai fais un petit recapitulatif de la discussion
<k3nz0> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rxuZWT267RoA3MtrpB2BFSiNoXMkqDKZZWOL_HKHMak/edit
<Neo31> rachedTN nizarus
<Neo31> non
<Neo31> c l'equiep relation heki
<geekntuxuser> Concernant la participation dans des équipes, est-ce fixe ou suffit de contacter le coordinateur ?
<Neo31> event c hela et abdelmonam
<sarhan> events Rihab LOUKIL
<sarhan> 	
<sarhan> hela
<Neo31> oui geekntuxuser
<Neo31> sarhan non
<Neo31> rihab 5arjit
<Shiokori> geekntuxuser, il suffit de contacter le coordinateur
<Neo31> apres chad blassitha abdelmonam
<sarhan> Neo31, mela le wiki non mis a jour
<Neo31> donc event c hela et abdelmoam
<sarhan> pour la participation aux equipes
<sarhan> chacun peut participer
<elacheche_anis> D'accord je contacterai abdelmonaam et hela
<sarhan> k3nz0 tu veux venir dans l'equipe tech avec moi?
<k3nz0> Avec plaisir, je l'ai déjà dis un peu plus haut
<nour_al_imen2> maintenant il ns faut un tableau qui contient tous les coord et les membres
<k3nz0> nour_al_imen2, https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rxuZWT267RoA3MtrpB2BFSiNoXMkqDKZZWOL_HKHMak/edit
<k3nz0> Faut le faire en tableau
<k3nz0> je l'ai fait à la va vite
<Neo31> ping nour_al_imen2 luna sarhan Shiokori elacheche_anis Neo31 : votre tache sera d'etre au courant de tt les activites que vous coordonner, de distribuer les taches et approver les contrubuteurs et leurs contributions, mais vous etes libres de contribuer a tt les activites. s'il n'y a aucun contributeur vous prenez responsabilite de faire vous mm
<sarhan> les 5 groupes seront en relation ensemble
<k3nz0> Juste une chose
<sarhan> donc il faudra qu'on reste en contact
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<k3nz0> Le LoCo contact doit être au courant de toutes les activités donc tous les coordinateurs doivent l’informer.
<Neo31> voila sarhan
<Neo31> oui k3nz0
<sarhan> Neo31, concernant le loco contact
<Neo31> je m'en charge de le tenir au courant de tt les activites inchalah
<nour_al_imen2> Neo en quoi je vais t'aider en relations ?
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est le coordinateur de l'equipe relation?
<nour_al_imen2> oui
<sarhan> walla ca reste mr zied?
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 c'est relation (inclu pub)
<Neo31> tu va aider avec pub nour_al_imen2
<nour_al_imen2> ok
<Neo31> ca reste Mr Zied sarhan
<Neo31> non ?
<Neo31> je c pa
<sarhan> je pense que ca doit etre le coordianteur de l'equipe relation
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> il sera le coordinateur alors
<sarhan> car mr zied n'est pas de lajnet elen9adh :P
<sarhan> non Neo31
<Neo31> je c pa
<sarhan> je propose que tu sois loco contact ena :P
<k3nz0> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> vu que c toi le coordinateur de l'equipe relation
<k3nz0> Oui, ça doit être ça à mon avis
<Neo31> ok sarhan on peut voter ca dans une reunion ou qq chose pas la
<sarhan> Neo31, on a une reunion mensuelle la semaine prochaine
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<nour_al_imen2> brabbi vocal,
<Neo31> 9olna secretaria ta7t el redaction !!
<nour_al_imen2> c diff d'avancer hekka
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, mani 9otlek irc ne supporte pas le vocal
<k3nz0> nour_al_imen2, réunion IRC. Mais en plus organisé.
<nour_al_imen2> on est obligés de rester ici ?
<k3nz0> Usage de ! et eof.
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2 non on aura bientot un serveur mumble
<elacheche_anis> nour_al_imen2, irc sera mieux.. j'aime pas les réunion vocale XD
<Shiokori> Vocal c mieu
<nour_al_imen2> mon Dieu c lent oui sarhan  je sais mais next time
<nour_al_imen2> ça sera comment
<nour_al_imen2> ?
<nour_al_imen2> réunion mensuelle vocal
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, ca restera irc pour le moment vu que le site n'est pas lancé
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, la réunion mensuelle reste sur irc normalement
<nour_al_imen2> non mais il y mille et une façon de faire une voc
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, pour le vocal je parle des reunion d'organisation et coordination
<nour_al_imen2> yahdikom
<Neo31> luna a3mal talla 3al vote d'une regle generale pour les reunion en mois de ramadn 3al mailing liste
<Neo31> touts les coordinateurs doivent verifier la ML obligatoirement
<Neo31> et cooperer avec leurs collegues
<Neo31> en cas de prise de decision importante les coordinateurs doivent faire un vote pas ne pas prendre decision par eux mm (l'exceptions de qq chose d'urgent)
<Neo31> ken ma najamnech na3mlou vote
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 on a sur la plan un projet audio. mais on doit attendre un pe, les projets technique c le site un priorite mnt
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, que propose tu comme facon de faire une voc?
<nour_al_imen2> on est conbien ?
<nour_al_imen2> combien ?
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 on doit garder notre presence en irc, c l'endroie out la communaute internationale peut nous trouver
<k3nz0> Combien, c'est à dire ?
<nour_al_imen2> de pers
<nour_al_imen2> oui Neo31
<sarhan> on est 11 millions
<nour_al_imen2> mais pr une heure en voc
<Shiokori> lol
<nour_al_imen2> ça tue personne  ça avance plus vite
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, il y a certains qui n'ont pas de micro
<sarhan> irc c'est plus vite
<sarhan> et plus facile
<sarhan> je propose le vocal que pour les reunion des coordinateurs
<Shiokori> 5 D et tu achete un mic
<Shiokori> :/
<k3nz0> Pour les réunions vocales, faut pas être nombreux
<sarhan> Shiokori hethom el 5dt :D
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 on garde les reunions mensuelles sur irc de preference
<Neo31> le jour ou on aura le serveur audio pret on en discuttera et on peut prendre des decisions
<nour_al_imen2> Emprunte un mic
<sarhan> moi j'ai un mic
<Shiokori> sarhan, ta5ou
<Neo31> <k3nz0> Combien, c'est à dire ? << nour_al_imen2
<sarhan> mais je parle des reunion ordinaire
<sarhan> 40 personnes ou ken we7ed n'a pas de mic il va rien faire
<nour_al_imen2> nbr pers
<Neo31> khalil prend contact avec sarhan pour les projets techniques
<nour_al_imen2> non voc écrit
<sarhan> Neo31 daya3 fiha
<sarhan> 3ayech fi canal e5er
<elacheche_anis> je suis pas pour l'idée du chat vocale moi, je deteste..
<Neo31> je vous rappel que slim mizel ma 5dhech poste
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, tu vois ya pas tout le monde qui est d'accord pour le chat vocal
<nour_al_imen2> celui qui ne veut pas parler ne parle pas
<sarhan> Neo31, je pense que slim va prendre equipe technique
<nour_al_imen2> personne n'est obligé de parler
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, comment il participe sans parler?
<nour_al_imen2> mais là par exple si Neo31  avait un mic on aurait gagné une heure
<Shiokori> jss contre le voc
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, bel icharat?
<nour_al_imen2> en écrit
<sarhan> nour_al_imen2, narj3ou elnafs la7keya
<nour_al_imen2> Bon moi d'hab je donne des conf vocal en training sur le net et les membres participent avec moi écrit
<nour_al_imen2> je suis présente aussi comme membre
<k3nz0> Moi, je préfère IRC. C'est plus structuré, et ça garde l'information. (Possibilité de relire le message d'autrui :- ) )
<nour_al_imen2> donc par exp ça marche plus vite
<nour_al_imen2> oui peut etre kenz +1
<Neo31> <sarhan> nour_al_imen2, il y a certains qui n'ont pas de micro <<< +1 en plus c bien de garder trace (log)
<Neo31> en vocal ca sera couteux de garder trace et de revenir apres
<Neo31> luna
<Neo31> brabby ya jme3a
<sarhan> et puis comme par exemple aujourd'hui
<sarhan> Neo31 s'est deconnecté
<sarhan> il est revenu et a lu le log
<sarhan> si c'etait vocal il y aurait pas de log
<Neo31> je vous invite tous a voter ce thread "VOTE : regle generale de la date des reunions Ubuntu-TN durant ramadan" sur la ML ou de proposer autres solution >>> ping elacheche_anis geekntuxuser Goldenscorp k3nz0 khalil luna Neo31 nour_al_imen2 rednaks sarhan Shiokori
<Neo31> c urgent
<sarhan> et on aurait perdu du temps a repeter ce qu'on a dis
<luna> oui Neo31
<elacheche_anis> déjà fait Neo31
<Goldenscorp> ok Neo31
<k3nz0> ok n
<Neo31> je suis contre reunion ordinaire voale aussi, mais sinon on peut utiliser our autres choses
<sarhan> Neo31, ena je propose d'utiliser le vocal pour les reunion des coordinateurs
<Neo31> <sarhan> Neo31, je pense que slim va prendre equipe technique <<< ok hawka coordinateur m3ak mela, adjoint :)
<Shiokori> sarhan, +1 (ta9rali fi afkari?)
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2 oui je comprend, on peut utiliser dans des discussions kima hedhom
<sarhan> Shiokori, oui 3andi rayon ya9ralek fi mo5ek via udp
<Neo31> mais celle la n'est pas une reunion ordinaire
<Neo31> on n'as pas pris des decision, on a juste reparti les taches de coordinations
<nour_al_imen2> tu comprends quoi ?
<Shiokori> ki ve etre adjoint dans l'equipe média?
<Neo31> a propos, il faut voter sur ML pour confirmer nour_al_imen2 sur l'equipe de coordination
<sarhan> Neo31, pourquoi voter?
<elacheche_anis> les gars, c'est l'heure de quitter :) chéhya taiba :)
<Goldenscorp> c'est fait Neo31 le vote
<nour_al_imen2> +1 sarhan
<sarhan> on a voté ici
<Neo31> sarhan 5ater elle n'ete pas dans l'equipe de coordinateur des le debut sarhan
<sarhan> pas la peine de refaire
<sarhan> Neo31, les coordinateurs ont voté pour elle
<Neo31> c pas une reunion ordinaire et il y a pas tlm ici sarhan
<sarhan> donc pas la peine que tout le monde vote
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, mazel bekri!
<Neo31> c pas suffisant sarhan
<sarhan> 3ada ken pour nour_al_imen2 faut voter
<Neo31> elle commence en attedant une confirmation finale sur ML
<sarhan> il faut revoter pour toutes les équipes
<Neo31> mais ca sera positif, on la supporte tous deja
<Neo31> non sarhan
<sarhan> ti moch enti 9olt c'est provisoire
<Neo31> j'ai bien dit pour quelle soit dans l'equipe de coordination et pas pour le poste de coordination
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> Neo31, efhemni
<Neo31> ok whatever
<nour_al_imen2> On le fait ce vote ça pose de pb à pers
<Neo31> laisse tomber
<Neo31> mouch lizma el vote
<Neo31> mais ca change rien de le faire
<nour_al_imen2> car si on le fait pas il se peut q ça pose
<sarhan> Neo31, a3sabek
<nour_al_imen2> non fais le Neo31
<Neo31> j'en suis sur ke ca restera tjr un vote positif
<Neo31> 3ala kifkom
<sarhan> mela pk on le fait
<nour_al_imen2> BOn allez on y va tous maintenant
<sarhan> tadhy3 wa9t :P
<Shiokori> pourquoi on vote pour un volontaire?? c lui qui a choisi !
<Neo31> sarhan belikch ifamma chkoune ye3taridh
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> yet3ardhelna fel doura
<Neo31> Shiokori c une decision de la communaute d'ajouter un coordinateur
<Shiokori> ok
<Shiokori> =)
<nour_al_imen2> j'y vais chehia taiba assalem alaykom
<Neo31> ok nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> salam nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> nour_al_imen2
<Neo31> a propos
<Neo31> t'es coordinatrice pub
<Shiokori> salem nour_al_imen2
<sarhan> Neo31, fi belha :D
<nour_al_imen2> Ah bon ? Neo31
<Neo31> ila an ya2tia ma you5alifou dhalika
<Neo31> normalement ca changera pa
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_imen2> ok in cha Allah
<Neo31> ma3neha les decisions qu'on pris qujourd8
<Neo31> ca amrche des mnt
<Neo31> :)
<nour_al_imen2> biensur
<Neo31> ok bien
<Shiokori> aya chehiya tayba a *
<Neo31> luna prend stp assure toi que le vote de la regle se fait bien et precise la date de la reunion de la prochaine semaine selon les votes
<luna> tkt
<Neo31> tu doit faire un vote del 'heure aussi
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> elacheche_anis l'event UGJ bach yod5ol fi 7itt, il nous reste 2 semaines ou moins
<sarhan> Neo31, comment t'es le coordinateur de l'equipe relation
<sarhan> Neo31, c'est toi qui ecrit le pv de cette reunion
<Neo31> ok sarhan
<Neo31> c une discussion pour repartir les taches de coordination sarhan
<Neo31> c pas une reusion officielle
<sarhan> Neo31, faut annoncer les decision
<Neo31> kel decisions ?
<Neo31> la repartition des taches oui
<Neo31> je v faire
<sarhan> oui
<Neo31> inchalah
<sarhan> je parle de ca
<Neo31> ping k3nz0
<sarhan> Neo31, k3nz0 teba3ni saybou
<k3nz0> C'est pas le secretaria qui écrit les pv des réunion ?
<sarhan> :D
<sarhan> k3nz0, secretariat = relation
<Neo31> tu ecraivais qq chose sur google doc k3nz0 ?
<Neo31> secretaria redaction on a dit
<Neo31> non ?
<sarhan> nsit
<k3nz0> non Neo31, j'ai rien écris de plus
<k3nz0> sinon sarhan
<Neo31> secretaria redaction
<k3nz0> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1rxuZWT267RoA3MtrpB2BFSiNoXMkqDKZZWOL_HKHMak/edit
<sarhan> ah oui
<sarhan> on a dis ca
<k3nz0> Rédaction (inclus secretaria )
<sarhan> donc ca sera luna qui ecrit le pv
<k3nz0> Oui
<luna> tkt je m'enchagerai de pv
<sarhan> ping luna
<sarhan> nice
<luna> ainsi la date de la prochaine reunion
<sarhan> 3andi souel Neo31
<sarhan> kifeh luna coordinatrice fel team redaction ou heya moch dans la nouvelle liste des coordinateurs
<sarhan> c'est pas logique
<sarhan> ama luna twelli fel equipe des coordinateurs ouala la tache na3tiwha elquelqu'un d'autre
<Neo31> mais je v anoncer kan mm ;)
<Neo31> a propos, inchalah zied il passera notre demand epour avoir The Official Ubuntu Book ce soir
<Neo31> si ca sera prrouvee nous auron les livre dispo pour notre communaute inchalah :)
 * Neo31 s'excuse pour ca connexion catastrophique
<sarhan> ping Neo31 lis ce que je viens de dire
<luna> ta raison sarhan
<Neo31> merci bcp k3nz0
<sarhan> donc luna twelli le 7iéme coordinateur
<sarhan> mayjich
 * Neo31 lit
<sarhan> 7 :P
<sarhan> ama 8 walla 6
<Neo31> sarhan c pas une reunion officielle je rappel
<sarhan> Neo31 je sais
<Neo31> on va attendre l'approuvation finale de la communaute kan mm :)
<sarhan> hay
<Neo31> on votera ca lore de la reunion
<Neo31> next week
<sarhan> donc pour le moment
<Neo31> on commence a travailler selon la structure heki
<sarhan> luna est coordinatrice?
<Shiokori> eni +1 min tawa :D
<Neo31> puiske a7na on nous a voter coordinateurs deja
<Neo31> ah oui
<sarhan> Neo31, hay on a voté pour luna dans la coordinatation de la redaction
<Neo31> luna coordinatrice aussi
<sarhan> ok
<Neo31> ca doit etre voter comme nour
<sarhan> mais on a un prb
<Neo31> kel probleme sarhan ?
<sarhan> ca devient 7 coordinateurs
<Neo31> 9adech men poste houma ?
<Neo31> 5 ?
<sarhan> 5
<Shiokori> Neo31, a3tini liste des coordinateurs
<Neo31> ok pe avoir juska un max de 10
<Neo31> coordinateur et il pe selectionner un adjoint
<sarhan> Shiokori, Neo31 sarhan Shiokori elacheche_anis luna Nour et slimtn
<Neo31> l'adjoint il va aider et on fait la passation a l'adjoint apres
<Neo31> donc ba3d une periode yo5roj le coordinateur w yched blastou l'adjoint et yji adjoin jdide fi blastou
<Neo31> !?
<Neo31> sarhan il faut pas avoir des problemes de passation au future
<sarhan> Neo31, hedi structure provisoire
<k3nz0> +1337 pour l'idéee
<sarhan> avant de faire ca
<Neo31> il faut avoir un adjoint actif pendant les derniers 6 mois du coordinateur
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<sarhan> il faut penser a la structure finale
<k3nz0> +1 Neo31
<Neo31> provisoir je confirme
<sarhan> ma3netha tawa
<sarhan> enjarbou cette structure
<sarhan> si ca marche
<sarhan> on fait ce que t'as dis
<Neo31> on fera les rectifications necessaire pour que ca soit stable
<Neo31> c en beta mnt :)
<sarhan> alpha :P
<Neo31> ok
<sarhan> non alfa :D
<Neo31> whatever
<Neo31> :p
<k3nz0> alfa * xD
<Neo31> lol
<Neo31> oui alfa
<Neo31> xD
<luna> donc  pour le mmt je m'occuperai de ces 2 taches en attendant la  décision   finale   :)
<Neo31> oui luna
<sarhan> luna, deux ?
<k3nz0> 2 ?
<Neo31> 2?
<Neo31> define 2
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> c bien 2
<sarhan> eli houma?
<Neo31> c redaction inclu secretaria
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> ah
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> mdr
<luna> :D
<k3nz0> x)
<Neo31> luna rakkaz surtout 3al secretaria
<luna> tkt
<sarhan> haya k3nz0 nemchiou neser7ou nebdew 5edmetna
<sarhan> Neo31, je me charge de contacter slim khan
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Neo31> 3adilou log
<k3nz0> Slim, c'est l'adjoint de sarhan ?
<luna> haya chahia tayab pour tt lemonde
<Neo31> w hawka normalement adjoin m3ak fel technique
<Neo31> :)
<sarhan> k3nz0, on sait pas encore
<sarhan> Neo31, lasa9touli slim khan T_T
<Neo31> slim ma netsawrouch fi autre poste ke le technique
<Neo31> xD
<Shiokori> weni :'(
<sarhan> enchallah may7otech pub fel site mdr
<Neo31> c cekil veut normalement
<Shiokori> chkoun yched m3aya el equipe média?
<Neo31> sinon taw nchoufou ken 9al non
<sarhan> Shiokori, chouf Goldenscorp
<Neo31> wa7dik Shiokori
<Goldenscorp> oui
<Shiokori> :D
<Neo31> tu doit impliquer des contributeurs Shiokori
<Neo31> fait pas tout tt seul
<Neo31> a propos Shiokori
<sarhan> sinon l'equipe media n'a pas besoin d'ajdoint daherli
<Goldenscorp> :D
<Neo31> amal prepare un poster pour UGJ
<sarhan> mafihech barcha 5edma :D
<Neo31> Amal Nasri
<Shiokori> ahhhh win 7ayha :D
<sarhan> amal nasri moch 9weya fel design ya Neo31
<Neo31> hayki active 3al group fb Shiokori
<Shiokori> pseudo?
<sarhan> shiokori amal nasri
<Goldenscorp> lol FB kil3ada :(
<sarhan> Goldenscorp, 3ana groupe ou page haya  tji?
<Shiokori> lol
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  lol dsl FB non
<Shiokori> Goldenscorp, sayé rak obligé
<Shiokori> :D
<Goldenscorp> pq obligé  ?
<Neo31> sarhan a bon !?
<Neo31> Shiokori t'es le coordinateur tsarfilna
<Neo31> tu peut demander plusieurs contributeurs en // et on vote pour le meilleur poster apres
<Neo31> ou tu choisit le meilleur
<Neo31> sarhan news a propos de mohamed kharrat ?
<sarhan> Neo31, kel 3ada
<Shiokori> Oke
<sarhan> Neo31, kalmou anis 9alou je ne peux pas venir
<Shiokori> amal mela twalli fel equipe de média
<Neo31> non Shiokori
<Shiokori> pk?
<Neo31> t'es coordinateur
<Neo31> hiia contributrice
<Shiokori> Oke
<Neo31> tt la communaute pe travailler fe equipe media
<Neo31> et peut contribuer dans plusieurs equipes
<Goldenscorp> Shiokori,  il ya  vote
<Shiokori> au moin elle m'informe
<Neo31> mais t'es le coordinateur
<Neo31> elle t'informe?
<Shiokori> :D
<Neo31> contactiha 9ollha t5alik au courant de tt les details
<Shiokori> bonne idée
<Neo31> w heni eni m3ak puiske je m'occupe de l'event ( je tindrai elacheche_anis au couran a mon tour)
<Shiokori> Oke
<Neo31> bon moi je degage
<Shiokori> moi aussi
<sarhan> ena je degage
<Neo31> j'annonce les postes de coordination ce soir inchalah
<k3nz0> http://www.tunivisions.net/la-page-officielle-du-ministere-de-l-education-sur-facebook-piratee,13146.html
<Shiokori> chehiya tayba lelli samou sarhan Neo31
<Neo31> et jannonce la demande pour confirmer luna et nour
<Neo31> sinon
<Neo31> brabbi 9bal ma temchiw
<Shiokori> ?
<k3nz0> ?
<sarhan> Shiokori, ma3netha elacheche_anis fater :D
<Neo31> chnouwa 3malna fi 7keyet amal
<Neo31> w sadoc
<Shiokori> lol
<Neo31> w mohamed
<sarhan> Neo31, il ont assisé a aucune reunion
<Neo31> oui
<sarhan> Neo31, il n'ont pas participé au mailing list
<Neo31> c pas serieux
<sarhan> Neo31, il ne sont pas connecté une heure depuis juillet
<Shiokori> oui
<sarhan> moch une heure par jour ! un heure en 1 mois ma3amlouhech
<Shiokori> sarhan, Neo31 nkallmouhom e5er marra
<sarhan> le
<Shiokori> sinon carton rouge
<sarhan> fadit ena
<sarhan> ils ont promi
<sarhan> tawa yetsarfou
<sarhan> il a des gens plus actifs
<Neo31> moi je vote pour un carton rouge mouch un carton jaune Shiokori
<sarhan> qui veulent participer
<sarhan> nour
<sarhan> luna
<Shiokori> ok :/
<sarhan> k3nz0 etc
<Shiokori> I see
<Neo31> oui sarhan
<Shiokori> ok mela carton rouge
<sarhan> en9ouloulhom dégage :P
<Shiokori> en attendant la confirmation de luna et nour
<sarhan> sinon je signale que ilbreebchi a essayé de participer mais il s'est retiré suite à un prb qui ne lui permet pas de continuer
<Neo31> Shiokori je suis pas pour plusieurs avertissements 5ater si un coordinateur ne pe pas perdre un moins une heure par semaines pour s'activer dans ca communaute c pas encouragent
<Neo31> vaut mieux ne pas l'avoir
<Neo31> sarhan tu c pas c koi le probleme en pv stp
<Neo31> ?
<Neo31> lol non sarhan
<Neo31> ma n9oulouch degage
<Neo31> ils sont des membres de la communaute
<Neo31> et ils peuvent s'activer a tt moment
<Neo31> mais suite a une longue inactivite, vaut mieux ne plus etre coordinateur, mais plutot contributeurs
<Shiokori> c ça
<sarhan> elacheche_anis dégage :P
<Neo31> je c pas
<Neo31> je v en parler sur la ML inchalah w ken famma chkoune y7ib ywali actif mar7ba bih a tt moment
<Neo31> je vous remerci tous pour passer par le chan btw et pour mettre fin (provisoire) a l'un des problemes importants
<Neo31> bon nafsa3
<Neo31> kick me
<Neo31> :)
<Neo31> chehia tayba
<k3nz0> Chehia tayba Neo31
<Neo31> id3iw ywef9oulna 3al "The Official Ubuntu Book" inchalah n7ib na9rah
<Neo31> :]
<Shiokori> =)
<k3nz0> Amin
<sarhan> Neo31, on aura une seule copie x)
<sarhan> Neo31, mata3tiwech elbook el slim khan :D
<Neo31> oui sarhan, on pe partager entre les membres actifs
<Neo31> lol
<sarhan> taw y9at3ou
<Neo31> on verra sarhan
<Shiokori> 3:)
<Neo31> za3ma? 3lech tazz howa ?
<Shiokori> Taz el mouchekes lol
<sarhan> dans l'equipe de coordiantion on a 2 filles et 5 garcons :P
<k3nz0> garçons par garcon. (Sinon ça fait gare con, et gare aux cons ... )
<k3nz0> pas*
<sarhan> k3nz0 t'es viré
<Shiokori> lool
<k3nz0> Non :'(
<sarhan>  /kick k3nz0
<k3nz0> oups :p
<sarhan> ah 7a9a
<k3nz0> C'est fou comment t'es mal à droit :p
<sarhan> Neo31, en tant que coordinateur de l'equipe technique
<sarhan> je voudrais avoir acces en op au channel
<Shiokori> who is Asma88 ?
<sarhan> Shiokori jey yesta7sen fi ubuntu-tn
<Shiokori> ;)
<Shiokori> mesta7sen w oumouri mrigula
<Shiokori> chouf ro7ek sarhan
<Shiokori> :D
<sarhan> mezelt sghir :D
<Shiokori> Asma88, melli da5let ma tkallmetch
<sarhan> Shiokori, 3morha 23 :P
<Shiokori> sarhan, wenti?
<sarhan> ena mezelt fel 16
<Shiokori> hhh
<Shiokori> fi Oct nwalli 25
<Goldenscorp> lol 16 et 25
<Shiokori> lol ahla bel m3ammar :D
<k3nz0> presque 10 ans de diff xD
<sarhan> Shiokori yji 9ad baba
<k3nz0> Comme quoi, bouk 3omrou 25. Gonullyourself
<Shiokori> lweh bouk 3arres 3omrou 11 ans?
<Goldenscorp> lol
<Goldenscorp> :D
<k3nz0> Son père c'est un prodige
<Shiokori> hhh
<k3nz0> Il a eu sa dose de spermatozoïde 3la bekri
<sarhan> k3nz0 berasmi bech tekel kick
<k3nz0> non non xD
<k3nz0> on rigole xD
<sarhan> haya degage ken enti fater a7na saymin
<geekntuxuser> =) Cheyhya Tayba lel saymin
<Goldenscorp> 3ana  faterin lina
<Goldenscorp> ?
<geekntuxuser> ++
<Shiokori> +1 G
<Shiokori> Goldenscorp,
<Shiokori> :P
<Goldenscorp> quoi +1  Shiokori
<Goldenscorp> ?
<Shiokori> enti sayem?
<Goldenscorp> ani kifik 3:)
<Shiokori> hhhhh
<Goldenscorp> et toi ?
<Shiokori> manich kifir, mé on dirait mol7ed c tt
<Goldenscorp> lol
<sarhan> ChanServ fater howa ou ubot2
<Shiokori> aya el grève de faim 9ib bech yekmil nemchi na3mil 7afla! :D
<sarhan> ena bech nodhreb 3 km 3ala sa9eya ken mal9itech taxi T_T
<sarhan> men jrayerkom
<sarhan> bech yedhen wena fel tri9
<Goldenscorp> sarhan,  sport  bahi i9bal cha9an il fatir
<Goldenscorp> :D
<sarhan> bech nekel sabbati mel jou3
<Goldenscorp> lol
<k3nz0> sarhan, t'es ou ?
<Shiokori> sarhan, chmazel? 3la 9rib tekel el famille wettawla
<sarhan> k3nz0, chui chez moi et le reste de la famille chez ma grand mere
<sarhan> k3nz0, j'ai pas pu aller avec eux a cause de la reunion
<k3nz0> nice xD
<Shiokori> aya salem :D nemchi nekel manche de guitare a l'acoustique
<k3nz0> Chehya tayba allz :)
<Goldenscorp> aya @+
<lol_> 3aslemaa
<lol_> sa7a chribetkom !
<sarhan> sa7a chribetko
<sarhan> ping slimTN
<k3nz0> huhu
<sarhan> ping slimTN ahawka k3nz0 walla 3arfek :D
<sarhan> salut chocolat_
<chocolat_> salut salut tt l monde
<chocolat_> sa77a chribetkom
<k3nz0> Bon, je go re manger un ptit truc
<k3nz0> na5sil wij'hi
<k3nz0> Et je go faire un peu de javascript :- )
<sarhan> chocolat_, slimTN = slim ks :P
<chocolat_> @sarhan slimkhan ra2issouna :P
<sarhan> chocolat_, meghir att ekteb 7arfin men esmi ou enzel tabulateur
<sarhan> at*
<chocolat_> behi behi :)
<elacheche_anis> re.. sa7a chribitkom ilkol, sa7a chribtik sarhan
<Shiokori> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<Shiokori> sa77a chribetkom el koL
<sarhan> sa7a chribtek elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, chbik bikri?? 3léch lol fil u-eg :) Sa7a chribtik Shiokori
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, nadh7ek 3al adobe flash player
<elacheche_anis> hhhhhhhhhh chbih?
<sarhan> enti ta3mel esta3mel gnash 5ir
<sarhan> ou y5adem caracteres arabe
<sarhan> ou ki selek
<sarhan> ta3meli nesta3mel adobe flash player
<elacheche_anis> non non yé mdakk
<elacheche_anis> 3éwid a9ra
<Shiokori> lol mdak hhhh
<Shiokori> xD
<elacheche_anis> houwa s2alni 3al l'alternatif libre 9otlou rahou gnash w rani mé nista3imlouch XD
<elacheche_anis> hhhh Shiokori
<chocolat_> mar7be Shiokori ==> chokri hani jiit 3arfi
<chocolat_> :D
<sarhan> chocolat_ = amal
<Shiokori> O.o 3arfi? XD
<Shiokori> Oke mar7bé bik :)
<chocolat_> hhhhh mak kotli ija lil IRC hani jit :) :P
<Shiokori> Aya behi
<Shiokori> Goldenscorp, chocolat_ on fait partie de l'équipe média
<Shiokori> qu'est ce que tu en penses?N
<sarhan> Shiokori, l'equipe technique 9rib bech tkalemkom
<sarhan> Shiokori, 7achetna eb des boutons pour le forum
<Shiokori> 7adher sarhan !
<sarhan> Shiokori, taw na3tik la taille de chaque bouton :)
<Shiokori> Lezemna nchoufou kifeh bech ne5dmou w kifeh bech n7adhrou es taches
<Shiokori> qui fait quoi
<sarhan> Shiokori enti tu fais tout ou houma yet3almou
<Shiokori> sarhan, douwiou xD
<Shiokori> :D
<Shiokori> el equipe média lezemha tkoun active barcha
<sarhan> Shiokori chocolat_ brabi 9alelkom anis heda orangé http://sabi.ly/Share/img.aspx?id=r9Q6E ena hbelet walla chneya?
<Shiokori> c du rouge
<sarhan> elacheche_anis rit mahou
<chocolat_> c rouge
<elacheche_anis> Orangé :p dabrou 3la mo5i intouma :p
<chocolat_> hhhhh le le rouge
<k3nz0> elacheche_anis, tu es daltonien
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, baddal lunetek
<elacheche_anis> c'est de rouge: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/ce/Flag_of_Tunisia.svg
<sarhan> k3nz0, ken jé daltonien rahou marach orange -.-
<elacheche_anis> :p
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, c'est le meme code de couleur !
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, ken lunetek ça va baddal el ecran
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, ca peut pas etre rouge et le forum orange
<elacheche_anis> non impossible sarhan
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, c'est la meme couleur
<sarhan> elacheche_anis, wallah la meme
<sarhan> #d40000
<sarhan> me5edha mel logo ubuntu-tn
<sarhan> logo ubuntu-tn orange?
<chocolat_> behi behi rouge orange c po prob
<elacheche_anis> XD
<elacheche_anis> ti mo5i y7ib ychouf il site orangé, famma chkoun 3adou mochikla m3é mokhi :p !! XD
<chocolat_> le le ye weldi t7ebchi tchoufou 9azwardi inti 7orr
<chocolat_> :P
<elacheche_anis> lol chocolat_  :D
<elacheche_anis> chocolat_, on se connais ?? :)
<chocolat_> euuhh nn :)
<elacheche_anis> malla haw t3arrafna :p :D
<chocolat_> hhhh haya behi chui nouvelle fil grp et fra7touch beya
<chocolat_> "P
<chocolat_> fammech chwaya glace
<chocolat_> chocolat ??
<sarhan> chocolat_ mafamech
<sarhan> bug 321401
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 321401 in mesa "Eschalon doesn't start on Intrepid with Intel graphics" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321401
<sarhan> bug 321402
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 321402 in gnome-applets "disk mounter applet shows nfs and davfs mounts only when they are mounted" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321402
<elacheche_anis> nouvelle!! t'es une fille!! :o
<sarhan> bug 421402
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 421402 in synaptic "Upgrade OpenOffice 2.4 to 3.0" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/421402
<chocolat_> hhhh ey ey
<sarhan> chocolat_, awel marra ya7kiou m3a une fille :D
<sarhan> awel marra tji une fille houni :D
<sarhan> bug 666
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 666 in launchpad "can't file a bug on Ubuntu" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/666
<elacheche_anis> loool.. méchi fi béli tfol, sinon rani mé s2altich XD je connais pas des filles moi :p :D
<k3nz0> bug 1995
<elacheche_anis> loool sarhan
<chocolat_> sarhan:  hhhh :) haya behi
<k3nz0> fail
<sarhan> bug 1337
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1337 in launchpad "Distro release tasks should include name of distro" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1337
<sarhan> bug 101010
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 101010 in silva "hires_image attribute missing" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/101010
<k3nz0> bug 101010
<sarhan> -.- k3nz0
<k3nz0> :D
<elacheche_anis> sarhan, sayab salah!!
<sarhan> bug 98
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 98 in launchpad "existing summary and description not shown while editing a bug" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/98
<sarhan> bug 1
<ubot2> sarhan: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1 (Not reporting large bug)
<sarhan> bug 2
<sarhan> bug 3
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 3 in launchpad "Custom information for each translation team" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/3
<sarhan> bug 12404212
<sarhan> bug 1240421
<sarhan> bug 124042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 124042 in ubuntu-docs "Invalid Link in System Documentation." [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/124042
<sarhan> bug 924042
<sarhan> bug 524042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 524042 in emacs-snapshot "cperl-mode syntax highlighting is broken" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524042
<sarhan> bug 724042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 724042 in datafinder "detanglement of dependencies through separating out storage backend plugins" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724042
<sarhan> bug 824042
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 824042 in ubuntu "[needs-packaging] needs-packaging: kde-telepathy" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/824042
<chocolat_> slimTN:  ye mar7be :) :D
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, sarhan vous faites quoi?
<k3nz0> slimTN|2, la v2
<sarhan> un fork de slimTN
<sarhan> slimTN|2 salut
<Shiokori> ahla slim
<elacheche_anis> ahla slimTN
<elacheche_anis> Shiokori, niktib fi mail il hela w abdelmonaam w mich nimchi nor9od :)
<Shiokori> ok
<Shiokori> elacheche_anis, chbik ma mchitech tsalli fettrawi7
<Shiokori> ?
<k3nz0> Salut
<k3nz0x> Salut petite chose poilue.
<sarhan> k3nz0 pas de bot ici
<k3nz0x> Hum, hum, quelqu'un a dit k3nz0 que je lui casse la tête ?
<k3nz0> je deco tkt
<k3nz0> juste pour tester
<sarhan> k3nz0 tu test pas ici
<k3nz0> c'est bon
<sarhan> c'est un chan officiel
<k3nz0> Bon, j'y vais
<k3nz0> ++
<Shiokori> chocolat_, installi Gimp
<chocolat_> 3andi deja
<chocolat_> w hani nekhdem bih
<Shiokori> w kifeh te5dkifeh b logiciel libe 3la system non libre
<Shiokori> ???
<chocolat_> maw mezelt debutante
<chocolat_> wa7da wa7da taw nbaddal
<chocolat_> :)
<Shiokori> ok ^^
<chocolat_> el mouhemm fi neyya :P :D
<Shiokori> :D
<Shiokori> aya je kitte mtn :) narja3 m3a 23h
<elacheche_anis> aya les gars bn, chocolat_ inchalla mi3irfa taiba bnayti :) BN @ *
<chocolat_> 3aychek
<chocolat_> bn8 :)
<TrD> bonsoir
<Neo31> ahla slimTN|2
<chocolat_> Shiokori:  b3athtlek essai deja :)
<Neo31> je vien d'arriver
<Neo31> oh cool y a du chocolat_ ici :)
<chocolat_> mar7be Neo31  :)
<Neo31> chocolat_
<Neo31> Shiokori en status absent ou occupe, il pe prendre du temps pour repondre
<chocolat_> ey ey saye
<Neo31> merci de patienter un peu
<Neo31> ok
<Neo31> bien
<chocolat_> et chbih slimTN|2 seket ??
<Neo31> che pa, tal9ah lehi fi 7aja ou afk
<Neo31> je c pa
<nour_al_imen> Assalem alaykom
<nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<crack3r> w salam
<nour_al_imen> ping Neo31
<nour_al_imen> ping Shiokori
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla
<Neo31> c pas un pv, on a fait une petite discussion pour determiner les roles de coordination et distribuer les activites sur les coordinateur. on a aussi recruter mariem et imen (mais ca doit etre approuvee la semaine prochaine lors de la reunion mensuelle)
<Neo31> fassarli chnouwa bach t7ott fel PV? c pas un pv, mais tu doit expliker les taches de coordination et leurs coordinateurs:
<Neo31> technique generale : sarhan
<Neo31> technique media : chokri
<Neo31> events : anis
<Neo31> redaction : mariem
<Neo31> relation : ahmed et iman
<Neo31> (slim not assigned yet)
<Neo31> c pas un pv, on a fait une petite discussion pour determiner les roles de coordination et distribuer les activites sur les coordinateur. on a aussi recruter mariem et imen (mais ca doit etre approuvee la semaine prochaine lors de la reunion mensuelle)
<Neo31> fassarli chnouwa bach t7ott fel PV? c pas un pv, mais tu doit expliker les taches de coordination et leurs coordinateurs:
<Neo31> technique generale : sarhan
<Neo31> technique media : chokri
<Neo31> events : anis
<Neo31> redaction : mariem
<Neo31> relation : ahmed et iman
<Neo31> (slim not assigned yet)
<Neo31> luna a9ra brabbi
<Neo31> fech tiktib fi pv ye5i ?
<luna> sa7a chribtekom
<Neo31> t'as besoin d'ecrire 5 lignes et expliquer qu'on recruter 2 nouveau membres et que ca va etre approuvee lors de la reunion mensuelle pas plus
<Neo31> ya3tik esa7a
<luna> vous m'avez demandé de rédiger le pv
<Neo31> pv = reunion = 3amltou reunion ferme w 5dhitou decisions men warana et tt
<luna> derniere fois
<Neo31> on a pas pris des decisions
<nour_> on envoie rien alors Neo31
<nour_> Assalem alaykom tout lemonde
<luna> w alaikom essalem
<nour_> chbikom skitou?
<nour_> Ping Luna
<nour_> ping Neo31
<luna> nour ta vu le lien
<nour_> oui merci
<Neo31> mizelit el reunion luna
<Neo31> ca sera la semaine prochaine
<Neo31> luna c bon ?
<Neo31> re
<nour_> tt est clair et habbit je me lance car en envoyant ça ça va nous organiser mais c comme tu veux Neo31
<Neo31> connexion tay7a
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> vasy nour_
<luna> c pas grave
<Neo31> ama c pas un pv
<Neo31> c juste une information
<Neo31> 5 lignes et information du recrutement de nour et mariem
<Neo31> c aussi simple
<nour_> Tu le fais toi stp Neo31  ?
<Neo31> euh ok
<Neo31> dac
<nour_> merci
<luna> att
<Neo31> a propos saye hawka tib3ath el mail pour le ubuntu book ;)
<luna> voir ça https://docs.google.com/document/d/1_pLVYQKYEuxzsYWznwUQr1hSsyEsFEHBPkqZOFKzwFg/edit?hl=en_US
<Neo31> je fait mnt
<nour_> moi après toi d'envoie ma demande de recrutement
<Neo31> oui
<Neo31> ok nour_
<Neo31> pr info nour
<Neo31> backoff chwaya pour la pub
<nour_> barak Allah fik
<Neo31> ma ta3malch 7aja kbira 7atta line nwalli un pe plus stable
<nour_> back off ?
<nour_> oui c ce que j'ai du remarquer de tes paroles
<Neo31> entre temps tu peut preparer pour un buzz dans un mois ta9rib
<nour_> t'as raison
<nour_> je vais commencé à travailler en veillleuse
<Neo31> donc commence a preparer des posters video et cooperer avec les autres coordinateurs
<nour_> jusqu'à Dim ken sahhal rabbi
<Neo31> apres nchawchouha pub inchalah
<nour_> tu parle de la pub pr la tache pub ?
<nour_> ou la pub que je vais faire?
<Neo31> ma3neha 5alina rythme normal tawa
<Neo31> on cible le grand publique
<Neo31> pas la structure
<nour_> Je compter faire la pub pour la tache pr motiver le grp à me soutenir
<nour_> explik +
<Neo31> euh
<Neo31> vasy vasy
<Neo31> cherche des contributeurs
<Neo31> mais a3tina chwaya wa9t pour se stabiliser
<nour_> sur la Ml ? normal ? tu me diras pas après c t une info et non une décision ?
<nour_> voilà dc je le fais pas
<Neo31> non normal ML
<Neo31> vasy sur ML
<nour_> Je bosse tte seule on verra d'ici là
<Neo31> ok ok vasy
<Neo31> dsl
<Neo31> go ahead
<Neo31> normalement tt irra bien ;)
<luna> :)
<Neo31> dsl ken 3ataltik
<nour_> yahdik Dis moi qu'est ce qu'il faut qu'est ce faut pas
<nour_> Tu dois te reposer
<Neo31> cote structure on doit encore stabiliser les choses
<Neo31> si tu ve une tache a faire voir comment organiser les contributions
<Neo31> decision de la derniere reunion ;)
<Neo31> heki mizel ma 5dimha 7atta 7add
<nour_> je me suis déjà attribuer cette tâche
<Neo31> bdit eni ce soir a preparer une petite structure mais c pas encore complet
<Neo31> ok nour_
<Neo31> bon tsarraf tawa
<Neo31> ibda belli 3andik
<nour_> structure membre ? repartitions ?
<Neo31> des ke mon idee sera prete je v partager
<nour_> in cha Allah
<nour_> Des conseils des rqs ?
<nour_> Avt q j quitte
<Neo31> nope
<Neo31> keep it up
<Neo31> c tout
<nour_> Assalem alaykom
<luna> < alikom essalem
<luna> nour
<sabri_icone> bonsoir a tous
<Neo31> re
<Neo31> ahla sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> Neo31: slimTN|2 wissem ubot2 ubuntulo1 rednaks machour_ locobot_4 Dave888 crack3r
<sabri_icone> ehlan !
<sabri_icone> fedadeni Debian w RHEL
<Neo31> ?
<sabri_icone> el pc me7abyecmhi fih ken ubuntu !
<Dave888> Hi
<sabri_icone> Hi
<Neo31> ahla Dave888
<crack3r> ahla sabri_icone
<Neo31> lol
<sabri_icone> je pense a utiliser Xen
<Neo31> 5alih ubuntu sabri_icone
<sabri_icone> et Chemess m'a conseiller d'utiliser Debian
<sabri_icone> :/
<crack3r> sabri_icone, essaye slackware :p
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-06
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-07
<madgoat> HEllo :)
<AminosAmigos> Hello iheb :)
<AminosAmigos> Hello World !
<iheb> AminosAmigos  slt
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-08
<mezen> salam
<AminosAmigos> salem :)
<AminosAmigos> mezen,  cv ?
<mezen> salam AminosAmigos
<AminosAmigos> cv ?
<mezen> j'imagine que tu t'appelles amine
<mezen> :)
<mezen> tu veux mon cv ou ça va ? 7amdoulah
<mezen> et toi ?
<mezen> ton cv
<mezen> lol
<mezen> allo
<AminosAmigos> mon cv
<AminosAmigos> i don't have one :D
<DelphiWorld> Salam ;-)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :D
<slimTN> je re
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-09
<mezen> salam
<elacheche_anis> salam mezen
<slimTN> lu all
<crack3r> ahla slimTN
<slimTN> hola bro
<Tux-Tn> o/ AminosAmigos
<Tux-Tn> AminosAmigos, do you play minetest?
<Tux-Tn> i created a little server and i want someone to play with me
<AminosAmigos> i will join but i ve never played it before :)
<Tux-Tn> u played minecraft before?
<AminosAmigos> nope :)
<Tux-Tn> so it's okay
<Tux-Tn> btw try minetest it's a wonderful crafting game
<AminosAmigos> i want to play (is it free?
<Tux-Tn> a minecraft free clone under gpl licence
<Tux-Tn> yeah of course
<AminosAmigos> as in free beer :D
<Tux-Tn> yeah
<AminosAmigos> So i ll download and then you can show me your server
<Tux-Tn> minecraft is not free but minetest is a free clone
<AminosAmigos> i know minecraft but never played it before
<Tux-Tn> i shued down the server
<Tux-Tn> 2go memory use x)
<AminosAmigos> :o
<AminosAmigos> i am installing the Deb File
<AminosAmigos> minetestc55_0.4.1-0ppa3~precise1_i386.deb
<AminosAmigos> is that the right one ?
<Tux-Tn> yeah
<AminosAmigos> should i choose the multiplayer mode ?
<Tux-Tn> no
<Tux-Tn> i can't use my server
<AminosAmigos> i want to try it :/
<AminosAmigos> do you know another server ?
<Tux-Tn> try single mode
<Tux-Tn> and when u finish
<Tux-Tn> we will play together
<AminosAmigos> so what am i supposed to do  :D
<AminosAmigos> i can dig the throw the blocks
<AminosAmigos> but whats the goal ? build a house
<AminosAmigos> ?
<Tux-Tn> survive
<Tux-Tn> build a house before the night
<Tux-Tn> or monsters will kill you
<AminosAmigos> :)
<AminosAmigos> just four walls no need for something fancy right ?
<Tux-Tn> yeah
<Tux-Tn> u can craft a door
<Tux-Tn> lights
<Tux-Tn> and other stuff
<Tux-Tn> search the wiki for more info
<AminosAmigos> i nolonger can move
<AminosAmigos> the control is with the arrows ?
<Tux-Tn> change default keyboard layout
<Tux-Tn> its for qwerty keyboards
<mezen> salam
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-10
<AminosAmigos> Hello ?
<AminosAmigos> ti chbiha gaynet ye5i ??!!
<moez> AminosAmigos, qu'elle est la traduction correcte de "reading '%s'" et "loading '%s'" (%s est un lien d'un fichier):
<moez> "Lecture du '%s'" et "Chargement du '%s'"
<moez> ou
<moez> "Lecture de '%s'" et "Chargement de '%s'"
<AminosAmigos> moez,  sorry i wasn't here
<AminosAmigos> Dunno :D i only translate into Arabic  X) i think the 2nd is better
<moez> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2012-08-11
<Fanen> bsr
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-06
<Chikore> ping elacheche_anis
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-07
<elacheche_anis> Ahla nizarus :) :)
<elacheche_anis> Ahla nizarus :) :)
<nizarus> ahla bik elacheche_anis
<elacheche_anis> ça va nizarus? :D
<elacheche_anis> Quoi de neuf avec clibre?
<nizarus> elacheche_anis, pour l'instant c'est le calme, on fête l'aid et on attaque l'organisation du SFD
<elacheche_anis> Cool :) Tu pense que ça sera un SFD comme l'année derniere (avec TLM) ou seul clibre?
<nizarus> en essayera de regrouper le maximum de monde aucun intérret de le faire tout seul :)
<elacheche_anis> :)
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-08
<Chikore> ping all
<iliana> Bonjour tous le monde
<ubuntiste-msakni> Bonjour iliana :)
<iliana> salut ubuntiste-msakni et iidek mbrouk
<ubuntiste-msakni> Snine dayma merci iliana :)
<iliana> Ajmaiine
<iliana> didant est se que Mawal passe encore ici
<ubuntiste-msakni> oui parfois..
<iliana> est se que tu sais quand je peux le trouver
<ubuntiste-msakni> ni idea iliana
<ubuntiste-msakni> no*
<iliana> domage
<Chikore> ubuntiste-msakni,
<Chikore> Help
<ubuntiste-msakni> hey ChanServ
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chikore,
<Chikore> LoL
<Chikore> asma3 3andi mysql running
<Chikore> n7eb nal9ah win wenna7ih
<Chikore> :'( conflit
<Chikore> help please
<ubuntiste-msakni> whereis mysql
<Chikore> fibeli bih fi "/etc/init.d/mysql"
<ubuntiste-msakni> si c'est pas installé via apt-get, alors ça doit être sous /opt/ ou /var/
<Chikore> ye5i ma fammech
<Chikore> /var/mysql femma les bases
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chikore, si c'est installé manuellement alors tu le trouveras pas sous /etc/init.d/ SAUF si t'as ajouter un init.d script
<Chikore> eni haw chen9allek 3malt
<Chikore> 9bal installitou b tasksel
<Chikore> w mba3d na77itou
<Chikore> w 3andi backup kemel mte3 xampp fih un projet
<Chikore> ki lansitou 9alli onother mysql deamon is running
<ubuntiste-msakni> service mysql status
<ubuntiste-msakni> resultat?
<Chikore> mysql start/running, process 1126
<Chikore> 7atta min apache :X
<Chikore>  * Starting web server apache2                                                 apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Chikore> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80
<Chikore> (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<Chikore> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<Chikore> Unable to open logs
<Chikore> Action 'start' failed.
<Chikore> The Apache error log may have more information.
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-09
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chikore, service mysql stop
<ubuntiste-msakni> maintenant tu peux lancer mysql de XAMP
<Chikore> c bon xD
<Chikore> mais comme même y'a des probs
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chikore, T'as PAS désinstallé MySQL que t'as installé via tasksel(aptitude/apt-get)
<ubuntiste-msakni> Pour apache ça c'est normal → Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Chikore> ok
<ubuntiste-msakni> le rest non
<Chikore> donc comment faire
<Chikore> jve faire un clean
<ubuntiste-msakni> stop apache, vérifie la config des vhosts, start le et lis les logs
<Chikore> apache stoped
<Chikore> but how can I check the log
<Chikore> ?
<ubuntiste-msakni> /var/log/apache/
<ubuntiste-msakni> %s/apache/apache2
<Chikore> O.o femma barcha 7ajat lol
<ubuntiste-msakni> error.log
<Chikore> eiy eiy xD femma barcha
<Chikore> lista twila
<Chikore> oumouri wadh7a c bon xD
<Chikore> thx ubuntiste-msakni
<Chikore> w 3idek mabrouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuk
<ubuntiste-msakni> Chikore, utilise tailf pour voir les derniers erreurs en temps réel ;)
<ubuntiste-msakni> snine dayma :) Chikore
<Chikore> c pas la peine xD ta3rafni bo5li fel oumour hedhi phpmyadmin apache/mysql ye5dmou, Drupal installé :p
<Chikore> heki hia el feyda
<ubuntiste-msakni> looool.. Ok.. a ta place je corrige les erreurs de mon LAMP avant tout :p
<ubuntiste-msakni> 3idik mabrouk nizarus
<nizarus> salam @ tous et 3idkom mabrouk
<nizarus> 3lina wa 3lik ubuntiste-msakni :)
<ubuntiste-msakni> :)
<Chikore> 3idek mabrouk nizarus =)
<nizarus> 3lina wa 3lik Chikore
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-10
<|s-a|> salem
<|s-a|> 3idkom mabrok
#ubuntu-tn 2013-08-11
<proby> salem
<proby> salem
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-04
<lunapersa3> Hello idhaoui & elacheche  :D
<elacheche> Helloe @All_utn :)
<lunapersa3> :D it's monday elacheche  :D
<idhaoui> Hey lunapersa3 elacheche
<elacheche> How are you idhaoui :)
<idhaoui> Eid Mubarak to you all
<idhaoui> Doing good thank you elacheche
<elacheche> Snine dayma idhaoui
<lunapersa3> Yberik fik idhaoui  :D
<idhaoui> thank you guys!
<Chikore> Ping elacheche
<elacheche> pong ChanServ
<elacheche> Chikore,
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-06
<davlefou> salem,
<idhaoui> davlefou, Salam!
<lunapersa> Hi SalahMessaoud , elacheche , idhaoui  :)
<idhaoui> Hi lunapersa, guys !
<lunapersa> :)
<SalahMessaoud> Hi lunapersa !!
<SalahMessaoud> Hi all o:
<SalahMessaoud> o/
<lunapersa> How are you ?
<SalahMessaoud> good thx
<SalahMessaoud> u ?
<lunapersa> fine ^^
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2014-08-09
<ubuntiste-msakni> Hey!
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-03
<Na3iL> hey ichihi davlefou
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> o/
<elacheche> wassup!
<nabdev> o/
<SalahMessaoud> nabdev,  o/
<SalahMessaoud> Hola channel o/
<elacheche> o/
<nabdev> elacheche> u can read a boot repair log and understand the problem to booting to a laptop ?
<elacheche> Maybe nabdev :) It depends if I saw a similar log previously or not.. Share it and will see :)
<nabdev> okay,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11991635/
<nabdev> i poste the boot repair report to ##linux and someone tell me to mount sda2 partition and peek at the log , what u think elacheche ? how can i ?
<elacheche> C'est n problem avec EFI et GPT
<elacheche> You're already in using a LiveUSB am I wrong?
<elacheche> You can mount sda2 using the live CD but ask him what log he need to see
<elacheche> As I csee in the paste you shared it's because of EFI.. Did ou tied to disable EFI and enable BIOS legacy, that can fix the proble
<nabdev> yes i am using Liveusb,
<elacheche> m
<nabdev> i will try now
<nabdev> the same result clean screen with th backgroun color of this terminal pic : http://i.imgur.com/RpvxQBX.png
<elacheche> What did you do? disable RFI and enable bios?
<elacheche> You should execute boot repair again if you did that!
<nabdev> Ok
<elacheche> so nabdev
<nabdev> with legacy i have message when i apply recommanded of boot repair , so i try againt boot repair with EFI bios mode
<nabdev> as result :  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11992580 elacheche
<nabdev> i reboot then i have black screen after boot menu
<elacheche> :3
<elacheche> you still have EFI problems.. Boot repair didn't got log while using LEGACY BIOS!
<nabdev> with LEGACY and legacy fist as priority i can got log
<elacheche> SalahMessaoud,
<SalahMessaoud> Oui
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche,
<SalahMessaoud> re
<elacheche> http://data.villedesayada.tn/ is down? :D
<elacheche> Was looking for the link.. I find it but it's donw, any idea?
<nabdev> reformatting :/
<SalahMessaoud> elacheche, I think it is
<SalahMessaoud> no idea
<SalahMessaoud> not hosted by us
<elacheche> Good morning SalahMessaoud :D
<SalahMessaoud> Gm elacheche
<SalahMessaoud> :D
<elacheche> :D
<elacheche> Thanks anyway :)
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-04
<elacheche> Morning everybody! :)
<nizarus> morning elacheche
<nizarus> dis elacheche tu n'a pas de soucis avec mirror.tn ?
<elacheche> Je l'utilise pas nizarus.. c'est pas toujours à jour
<nizarus> Actuellement il est bien à jour
<nizarus> mais il y a des fichiers en 403 :/ alors j'ai voulu vérifier
<nizarus> http://ubuntu.mirror.tn/ubuntu/dists/vivid-updates/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<elacheche> problème de permission.. :/
<nizarus> mais pour quelques fichiers pour d'autres c'est bon...
<nizarus> comment ça peut ce faire ::/ alors que normalement c'est un sync qui fait ça automatiquement
<elacheche> peut être le user qui fait le sync n'est pas le bon user.. Je pense pas que c'est "auto" l'autre fois ils ont mis à jour les packages après la reclamation via twitter
<nizarus> j'ai envoyé un DM à Zied et on verra ce que ça donne.
<elacheche> OK :)
<nabdev> o/,sometime i have this screen in my VM ( ubuntu 14.04 ) : http://i.imgur.com/fEsXDAm.jpg any explanation ?
<elacheche> lightDM bugs nabdev :/
<elacheche> Can you tell us about your hardware?
<nabdev> sudo service lightdm restart : resolve ths issue
<elacheche> It should not happens :/
<nabdev> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1311316
<nabdev> elacheche> about my hard : http://i.imgur.com/J5XNfho.jpg and i allow 4go Ram for VM
<elacheche> Ah!
<elacheche> Ubuntu is on a VM!
<elacheche> That doesn't count.. it's a problem with the virtual GPU
<elacheche> You should use a better DE on a VM, like MATE, XFCE or LXDE
<nabdev> DE ?
<nabdev> is desktop environments so ,
<nabdev> it is helpful when i install vm in my linux sys no ? in my case , i have virtualBox in my windows os
<elacheche> Didn't understand what you want to say nabdev
<nabdev> i don't have any idea about DE , Mate ... and i think it is tools to install vm for linux os
<elacheche> For Vbox there is additional tools you can install for ny vm
<elacheche> any*
<elacheche> you USE Unity, unity needs a "good" gpu, you can change it by something better for a vm
<Helmoony> ahlan
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-05
<chaker> o/
<elacheche> o/
<chaker> elacheche: Wassup
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> Nothing fancy x) Just work x)
<elacheche> You?
<chaker> Nothing at all :'(
<elacheche> :/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-06
<nabdev> o/
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-07
<elacheche> Good morning
<nabdev> good morning
<SalahMessaoud> Hola Channel o/
<elacheche> Hey guys
<Neo31> hello world
<elacheche> wassup
<Neo31> :) ca va elacheche
<Neo31> u ?
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-08
<Na3iL> Hey Dro__ :)
<Dro__> ahla Na3iL
<Na3iL> cv
<Dro__> hmd ça roule, et toi?
<Na3iL> 7amdoullah just bored
<Na3iL> by the way, I created the 1st GNU Linux user group in Tunisian, so I invite you to become a member on it #TGLUG
<Na3iL> We're building our website, It will be hosted asap
#ubuntu-tn 2015-08-09
<Na3iL> Hey chaker :)
<sparky> hi guys
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-09
<Na3iL> o/
<elacheche> Morning! → https://redd.it/4wqzyr
<elacheche> azzenovic: Hey there! :)
<elacheche> azzenovic: o/
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-11
<hassoon_> hi
<hassoon_> anyone around ?
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-12
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche
<MarwenDo> how r u doing ?
<MarwenDo> hi asghaier
<MarwenDo> hi Na3iL
<elacheche> Hey MarwenDo, good, u?
<MarwenDo> fine :)
<asghaier> hi MarwenDo
<asghaier> going home
<asghaier> c u guys
#ubuntu-tn 2016-08-13
<elacheche> azzenovic: Yo!
<elacheche> Hey guys!
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-07
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<elacheche> Bonjour!
<praisethemoon> Good day!
<praisethemoon> elacheche, bump
<elacheche> Hey praisethemoon
<nizarus> bonjour @ all
<davlefou> Bonjour a toi!
<nizarus> alors quoi de 9 ?
<elacheche> Bonjour nizarus :)
<nizarus> hello elacheche
<elacheche> How is life?
<nizarus> as usual
<nizarus> elacheche, c'est quand ton congé ?
<elacheche> I don't plan an annual one.. Just take a day or two whenever I need
<nizarus> :-)
<nizarus> elacheche, tu as croisé bader ici ?
<elacheche> Nop, I saw the logs, but everytime I am afk
<davlefou> Il passe par intermitance.
<praisethemoon> How is life?
<Chikore> Hi praisethemoon o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-08
<davlefou> Bonjour amis!
<elacheche> Morning! o/
<davlefou> elacheche, Tu va bien?
<elacheche> Fatigué x)
<praisethemoon> Bonjour :3
<praisethemoon> elacheche, toujours fatigué
<praisethemoon> get a life
<praisethemoon> jk xD
<davlefou> T'inquiéte, tu aura l'éternite pour te reposer!
<praisethemoon> XD
<elacheche> x)
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-09
<praisethemoon> Good day
<oussemos> Hello praisethemoon
<praisethemoon> oussemos, yo
<praisethemoon> How are you?
<oussemos> Fine wbu ?
<praisethemoon> oussemos, fine as well, thanks :)
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<praisethemoon> bonjour davlefou
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-10
<elacheche> http://www.brendangregg.com/blog/2017-08-08/linux-load-averages.html
<praisethemoon> hey elacheche
<praisethemoon> thanks for the link!
<praisethemoon> gonna check it now
<elacheche> o/
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-11
<davlefou> Bonjour,
<nizarus> ahla davlefou
<davlefou> Bonjour a toi nizarus!!
<elacheche> https://www.edx.org/course/fundamentals-red-hat-enterprise-linux-red-hat-rh066x
<u-la-la> [ Fundamentals of Red Hat Enterprise Linux | edX ] - https://www.edx.org
<elacheche> https://www.edx.org/school/linuxfoundationx
<u-la-la> [ LinuxFoundationX - Free Courses from The Linux Foundation | edX ] - https://www.edx.org
#ubuntu-tn 2017-08-13
<Dro> Hello world
<Dro> rhabbachi, elacheche kayfa l7al
<rhabbachi> Dro: 7amdoullah fi 5ir w ne3ma :D
<rhabbachi> Dro: ch3amel enta?
<Dro> rhabbachi, alhamdoulellah wal chokrou lelleh... :P
<rhabbachi> :D
<Dro> rhabbachi, cha7wel el drupal m3ak? :P
<rhabbachi> Dro: bon kima el3ada
<Dro> mizelt tfalle7 fel 7 wella upgradit! :D
<rhabbachi> mezzelt nfalla7 fel 7 la plus part du temps
<rhabbachi> sa3at tzahhez w nchouf 8
<Dro> hehe
<rhabbachi> amma mezzel mech lakel darja
<rhabbachi> Dro: win wselt fel module mte3ek?
<Dro> mdr quel module menhom :P
<Dro> j'ai une dizaine de modules mnt :D
<rhabbachi> hayya bahi!
<rhabbachi> famma lien github walla drupal.org?
<rhabbachi> elli netfakrou kont tlawwej 3ala solution calendrier
<Dro> rhabbachi, bien sur que non, je publie pas les modules clients :P
<Dro> aaah là c'est un truc que j'ai depassé :P
<rhabbachi> hah
<Dro> j'ai trouvé déjà plein de modules sur drupal.org
<Dro> pour la gestion de calendriers
<Dro> rhabbachi, je pense qu'on est hors sujet içi :p y a pas un channel drupal-tn? lol
<rhabbachi> Dro: ken famma channel drupal-tn
<Dro> rhabbachi, tiens! ça existe déjà ! sauf que les users me semblent un peu bizarre "Steven williams" et Sam... etc :D
<Dro> #drupal-tn
<rhabbachi> mais y'a vais pas de participants
<rhabbachi> même anis y fesait parti
<Dro> apparemment ce sont pas des tunisiens lkol :P je me demande ech y7ebou y9olou b TN donc :D
<rhabbachi> ah
<Dro> probablement c'est une abréviation d'une autre chose
<rhabbachi> exactement
<rhabbachi> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tennessee
<u-la-la> [ Tennessee - Wikipedia ] - https://en.wikipedia.org
<Dro> aha
<Dro> fakkoulna esm el channel :(
<rhabbachi> hhhhhhh
<rhabbachi> bon 7atta ubuntu-tn mahich hors sujet
<rhabbachi> netlammou fi blasa wa7da 5ir melli 3 mel nes 3ala 25 channels
<Dro> si si hors sujet,tawa yji 3ammek elacheche ykickina lkol :P
<Dro> oui
<Dro> mais c mieux kif yabdaw des channels selon le sujet
<rhabbachi> elacheche: najmou na7kiw 3al drupal lenna?
<Dro> c mieux organisé
<Dro> hhhhhh yathreb fel noum heka rahou
<rhabbachi> mela forsetna :P
<Bader> selem
<Dro> ws
<Dro> freeshell ! Yup!
<Bader> bien mieux que le client web, et ça me permettra de rester connecté ;)
<rhabbachi> Bader: ahla w sahla o/
<Dro> Bader, w tawa behi hel freeshell? on peut l'utiliser pour installer un site personnel par exemple ?
<Dro> wella men hak les services eli yti7ou 10 marrat fel nhar? :D
<Dro> ya 7asra à l'époque kont dima nbarbech 3lihom hel les free shells.. bein wa9t'ha juste pour installer des bots ou des psybnc :D mdr
<rhabbachi> Bader: anahou elfreeshell elli testa3mel fih? (irc client crash j'ai perdu quelque bout de convo
<Dro> rhabbachi, well just check out his hostname ~~
<rhabbachi> Dro: bon ken narj3ou l'mawdhou3na: les clients yofrdhou 3lik bech ma thabbatech les modules fel github walla DO walla par principe?
<Dro> rhabbachi, biensur par principe.. un client qui paye pour un module ne va pas supporter le fait de voir son module publié gratuitement!
<Dro> + il y a des modules custom qui ne sont utilisable que pour un seul site :)
<Dro> s*
<rhabbachi> Bon les modules custom nefehmek
<rhabbachi> w fi 5edmetna plus ou moins 80% des modules sont custom rien a faire
<rhabbachi> yo9o3dou les modules qu'on peu generalisé pour repondre a un besoin plus generic
<rhabbachi> netsawwer les cilients mahouch bech yet9alle9 ken un modules developpé fel project mte3ou mouch bech yet9alle9
<Dro> bon personellement j'ai jamais publié un module sur drupal.org , mais je compte le faire :D
<Dro> rhabbachi, ça dépend du client et ça depend essentiellement de la societé ! :D
<rhabbachi> yep
<rhabbachi> Dro: totallement d'accord avec vous
<Dro> tu sais dans les entreprises tunisiennes, il est unsupportable de publier des codes clients
<rhabbachi> Bon ça varis avec la soc Dro
<Dro> yep
<rhabbachi> ken tjihom coté marketing lel sociéte yet9ablouha akther
<rhabbachi> depend kifech vous presentez l'idée
<rhabbachi> famma des soc arcaic elli bech y9ollek risque securité w tout le bla bla
<Dro> enti tu publies des modules?
<rhabbachi> mais bon puisque la soc elle meme utilise drupal donc utilise des composants open source
<rhabbachi> l'argument ma yemchich
<rhabbachi> j'ai eu la chance de publié quelque modules et projet avec license open source.
<rhabbachi> et je vous encourage pour le faire
<Dro> oui ça m'excite l'idée déjà :D
<Dro> sinon tu fais quoi à part drupal rhabbachi
<rhabbachi> bon pas grand chose Dro
<rhabbachi> ça depand de la situation
<rhabbachi> un petit peu de JS et AWS lambda plus reçament
<rhabbachi> quelque scripts python/bash pour la plus par
<Dro> mela disons 99% Drupalien :P
<rhabbachi> mais principalement Drupal
<rhabbachi> Tnajjem t9oul :P
<Dro> same for me
<Dro> 80% Drupal, 20% Symfony
<Dro> et récement Angular et NodeJS :D
<rhabbachi> eyh eyh
<rhabbachi> Drupal 8 ouvre une double porte
<rhabbachi> avec Synfony
<Dro> ne5dem Symfony 9bal drupal by the way :P
<rhabbachi> :D
<rhabbachi> hedhaka 3lech houma 3amlou migration lel Symfony jma3et elDrupal 8
<rhabbachi> bech yjibou les dev elli ye5dmou Symfony
<Dro> maybe :D
<rhabbachi> w zeda eljma3a elli te5dem Drupal yet3almou chwayya Symfony zeda
<Dro> !ping Bader
<Dro> rhabbachi, sauf que enti mizelt mkabech fel Drupal 7 w mekch 7abeb tet3alem :p
<rhabbachi> la79i9a 7abeb net3allem
<Dro> go ahead man! :D
<rhabbachi> amma situation elli ana feha mezzelet mahich msahla
<rhabbachi> la plus par de nos service sont dans le hosting des solution open data base sur http://getdkan.com/
<u-la-la> [ DKAN Open Data Catalog ] - http://getdkan.com
<rhabbachi> Dkan est une distro Drupal 7
<rhabbachi> pas de plans de migration vers Drupal 8
<rhabbachi> mais bon ma ta3rafch 3al deniya
<rhabbachi> :D
<Dro> aaah ok
<Dro> donc marbout bel dkan plutot :p
<rhabbachi> exactement
<rhabbachi> mais bon
<rhabbachi> tnajjem t9oul Drupal 8 w 7 w Symfony sont des outils
<rhabbachi> bien evidament famma des outils plus interessant que d'autres
<rhabbachi> technologiquement parlant
<rhabbachi> mais ça rest un outil
<Dro> yep
<Dro> Bader, are u alive!
<Dro> apparemment le fournisseur de shells que Bader utilise demande d'envoyer des cartes postales
<Dro> pour avoir un shell gratuit
<Dro> jolie idée ! :D
<elacheche> Yo guys! wassup! rhabbachi talk about any FOSS Tech you like :)
<Dro> tu dois envoyer le code d'activation de shell sur une carte postale
<Dro> haw jé elacheche ! bech ytarradna tawa rhabbachi :/
<Dro> elacheche, ça va! :D
<rhabbachi> elacheche: :D
<elacheche> Hahahaha x) Dro wanna taste some of that! :p :D
<rhabbachi> hey hey ci bon Dro 3anna carte blanch
<elacheche> I'm alive thanks guys x)
<Dro> elacheche, na3rfek mojrem :p
<rhabbachi> alive and kickn
<elacheche> hahaha
<Dro> rhabbachi, bech y7otna sur le akick list :(
<rhabbachi> hhhhhh
<Dro> mizel femma akick 7a99a fel irc? :p
<Dro> -ChanServ- Insufficient parameters for AKICK.
<Dro> -ChanServ- Syntax: AKICK <#channel> <ADD|DEL|LIST> [parameters]
<elacheche> I'll teach u-la-la how to do that Dro :p
<Dro> a3 mizel
<Dro> ./cs akick #ubuntu-tn add elacheche
<Dro> u-la-la is a stupid bot, no worry :p
<elacheche> x)
<rhabbachi> :D
<elacheche> You hurt his feelings Dro see!!
<Dro> loool
<Dro> even the feelings of his owner... :(
<elacheche> So, how is life guys!
<Dro> life is boring
<Dro> what about yours elacheche
<elacheche> Almost the same, trying to create some excitement & do some new contribs around Gentoo, but that's not that easy x) So..
<Dro> :(
<Bader> rhabbachi: dro, j'utilise freeshell.de anciennement nic-nac-project.de un freeshell très sympathique qui se met souvent à jour, je l'utilise depuis maintenant près de 10 ans je crois
<Bader> il est populaire au Maroc , en France, dansle monde entier, mais pas connu en Tunisie pour une raison que je ne m'explique pas
<Bader> rhabbachi: pour rebondir sur ton sujet, si on arrive pas à faire des commit sur github on arrivera jamais à remonter la chaine de valeur, la Tunisie deviendra au code ce qu'elle est devenue au tourisme et au textile, du bas de gamme amené à disparaître salement
<Bader> et entre nous, pourquoi demander l'avis du client ? ça devrait au pire être une clause contractuelle, au mieux être valorisée comme une preuve de qualité
<Bader> pour moi une société qui utilise un produit sans jamais faire de commit ne maitrise pas la technologie
<MarwenDo> hi elacheche , how r u doing ?
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-06
<elacheche> Hello nzoueidi :) How are you doing? Hello folks!
<nzoueidi> Hey elacheche :D
<nzoueidi> I am fine back to the old day - using weechat in my gentoo :') :D
<nzoueidi> How are you?
<elacheche> Gentoo!! o_O :D Welcome to the club :D :D x) :D Since when you're using Gentoo? x)
<elacheche> I am good thanks :)
<nzoueidi> haha I have been using probably from March
<nzoueidi> using it*
<nzoueidi> I think I will stick with it :D
<elacheche> Good choice :D I was using it for more than 2 years on my personnal laptop, I love it, I hate the compiling time.. But, that's not Gentoo's fault, it's my old Core2Duo fault.. Everything gonna be alright when I get a modern CPU :)
<nzoueidi> Yeah, am trying tho customize it so, it can serve the need of the work
<nzoueidi> They use a lot windows :')
<elacheche> :D x)
#ubuntu-tn 2018-08-07
<nzoueidi> Morning folks
<Chikore> hey nzoueidi !!!
<nzoueidi> o/
<pavlushka> o/ nzoueidi
